# KG to Phoenix, Boston, Timbuktu?



## Amareca

http://www.realgm.com/boards/viewtopic.php?t=675210



> hey its been awhile since y'all have heard from me but i have some news that doesnt sound to promising for us!!!!! i've been catching wind that kg may have been dealt last night to phoenix. now im not 100% sure just yet but please take my word that there has been serious talk going on for the last few nights between kg&his agent with the suns. i really hope this is not true but i wanted to give yall the heads up.


Apparently it is serious as the poster has been trustworthy in the past and could convince the mod of his sources via pm.

And someone set them straight on their rdiculous dreams of getting Amare for KG, let alone Amare, Barbosa and Atlantas pick, it would more than likely be Marion, Thomas and Atlantas pick, maybe Marion going to a third team like Boston for Ratliff and #5.


----------



## Ruff Draft

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*

If it isn't for Amare it isn't going to happen.


----------



## Mateo

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*

Message board poster = must be correct.


----------



## Amareca

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*

Maybe reading would help you, the guy has been a proven trustworthy person before and he could prove his sources via pm with the moderator who usually locks and/or deletes threads like that right away otherwise..


----------



## carlos710

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*



Amareca said:


> Maybe reading would help you, the guy has been a proven trustworthy person before and he could prove his sources via pm with the moderator who usually locks and/or deletes threads like that right away otherwise..


My sources told me it was going to be Nash+Amare+Atlanta's pick for Garnett and Mark madsen.


----------



## socco

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*

My immediate reaction was "BS". Then I clicked the link and saw who it was. I'm fairly confident I actually know who that poster is (he's got a history), and he would know what he's talking about. If it were anybody else I wouldn't even waste my time with it. Needless to say I'm a little worried. 

Obviously it would be a horrible decision. There's only one guy on Phoenix that could match KG's impact, and he most certainly wouldn't be involved in a trade.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*

One of the trades posted was Marion + KT + Atls pick + #24 + #29 (Those picks from this year)

That's ALOT to give up. But I think the Suns would do it.


----------



## Amareca

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*

It would be best for KG, Minnesota and Phoenix though.

Phoenix would be the absolute favorite with Nash, Amare, KG, Barbosa, Bell, Diaw..

KG can get his chance at a ring, I am sure if he is traded the Wolves will respect his wishes to some degree at least.

The Wolves HAVE to rebuild. I mean you have absolutely zero chance of competing and it hasn't gotten better since Durant and Oden were put in your own division. It's time for the Wolves to rebuild. Marion gives them either an allstar veteran with a short contract or a hot commodity to trade for more rebuilding pieces (as he is basically an allstar with expiring contract or worst case 2 years if he doesnt opt out), Atlantas pick should most likely net a 2nd chance in the 2008 draft lottery, Kurt Thomas gives them another high character veteran guy with expiring contract something that every rebuilding team needs mixed with young projects. 
Something like Marion, Thomas, #29, Atlantas pick in 2008 and Phoenix pick in 2008 or 2009.(lottery protected) seems resonable to me.


----------



## HKF

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*

Would be pretty interesting. This is why if you're a mediocre team, you either need to start all over now and come back in three years or keep getting annihilated and then have an even worse future. Phoenix is going to make some moves that's for sure.


----------



## Amareca

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*

Maybe Marcus Banks could go back to Minnesota? He had a closed door meeting with Kerr a couple days ago, Minnesota just traded away Mike James so there would be an opening again and Banks did pretty well. Mike D'Antoni is clueless how to use him because he is no Steve Nash, I like him however. Or maybe Kerr asked him stuff about KG to figure if he would fit in chemistry wise I guess.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*

Man, so much **** happening the last 24 hrs, it's hard to wrap my brain around everything.


----------



## JuX

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*

Seriously, where's the link? Unless it is provided, I shall not believe in that crap. KG Trade Rumors are always the hot topic in the last several years and none of this really happened. C'mon, LINK!


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*



Juxtaposed said:


> Seriously, where's the link? Unless it is provided, I shall not believe in that crap. KG Trade Rumors are always the hot topic in the last several years and none of this really happened. C'mon, LINK!


Are you serious? It's above the quote in the first post.


----------



## JuX

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*



Dissonance19 said:


> Are you serious? It's above the quote in the first post.


Huh? I meant the real source, not the talks there.


----------



## socco

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*



Amareca said:


> The Wolves HAVE to rebuild. I mean you have absolutely zero chance of competing and it hasn't gotten better since Durant and Oden were put in your own division. It's time for the Wolves to rebuild. Marion gives them either an allstar veteran with a short contract or a hot commodity to trade for more rebuilding pieces (as he is basically an allstar with expiring contract or worst case 2 years if he doesnt opt out), Atlantas pick should most likely net a 2nd chance in the 2008 draft lottery, Kurt Thomas gives them another high character veteran guy with expiring contract something that every rebuilding team needs mixed with young projects.
> Something like Marion, Thomas, #29, Atlantas pick in 2008 and Phoenix pick in 2008 or 2009.(lottery protected) seems resonable to me.


The problem is that the same reasons why the Wolves couldn't build a half-way decent team around an elite player like Kevin Garnett would still be there if he was traded. This is a horrible franchise, from top to bottom. 

Marion does nothing for a team trying to rebuild. He's a far worse player than Garnett, and his contract is just as long. If the Wolves were to rebuild, he certainly wouldn't be in their future. So it would be KG for Atlanta's 1st rounder. That's horrible. Swap Marion for Amare and it's better. At least Amare could be a part of the future, but he's still not on Garnett's level, and it would still be a big step backwards.


----------



## Amareca

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*

What NBA fan wouldn't want to see this lineup in action

Kevin Garnett
Amare Stoudemire
Grant Hill
Raja Bell
Steve Nash
Bench: Barbosa, Diaw, Jones, #24 and 3 scrubs.


----------



## Mateo

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*

This supposed trade wouldn't help the Wolves at all. What is the purpose of getting Marion? He's a nice player but he's a veteran. He would not be part of the future of the team. So we'd be locked into a long-term large contract with Marion that would prevent us from acquiring players via free agency or trade...

I hate when outsiders come in and try to sell us on a Garnett trade because they simply don't understand the team's situation. A team that's traded most of its future draft picks and doesn't have much in the way of young talent can't rebuild. And late first round picks don't help much; our management rarely makes a good _lottery pick_.


----------



## JuX

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*

KG to be a Center? He absolutely hated it.


----------



## JuX

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*



Mateo said:


> This supposed trade wouldn't help the Wolves at all. What is the purpose of getting Marion? He's a nice player but he's a veteran. He would not be part of the future of the team. So we'd be locked into a long-term large contract with Marion that would prevent us from acquiring players via free agency or trade...
> 
> I hate when outsiders come in and try to sell us on a Garnett trade because they simply don't understand the team's situation. A team that's traded most of its future draft picks and doesn't have much in the way of young talent can't rebuild. And late first round picks don't help much; our management rarely makes a good _lottery pick_.


Repped. :cheers:


----------



## Amareca

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*

Marion is NOT a long term contract. He can and will likely opt out next offseason and even if not he is just a 2 year contract and highly tradeable for younger assets if the Wolves wanted to acquire a ton of young guys with no veteran leadership.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*



Mateo said:


> This supposed trade wouldn't help the Wolves at all. What is the purpose of getting Marion? He's a nice player but he's a veteran. He would not be part of the future of the team. So we'd be locked into a long-term large contract with Marion that would prevent us from acquiring players via free agency or trade...
> 
> I hate when outsiders come in and try to sell us on a Garnett trade because they simply don't understand the team's situation. A team that's traded most of its future draft picks and doesn't have much in the way of young talent can't rebuild. And late first round picks don't help much; our management rarely makes a good _lottery pick_.


I agree.

But Marion isn't a long term deal. He can opt out next yr. Unless you meant if you resigned him.


----------



## socco

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*



Amareca said:


> Marion is NOT a long term contract. He can and will likely opt out next offseason and even if not he is just a 2 year contract and highly tradeable for younger assets if the Wolves wanted to acquire a ton of young guys with no veteran leadership.


That's the same situation with Garnett, no?


----------



## JuX

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*



Dissonance19 said:


> I agree.
> 
> But Marion isn't a long term deal. He can opt out next yr. Unless you meant if you resigned him.


So is KG.


----------



## Mateo

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*



Amareca said:


> Marion is NOT a long term contract. He can and will likely opt out next offseason and even if not he is just a 2 year contract and highly tradeable for younger assets if the Wolves wanted to acquire a ton of young guys with no veteran leadership.


So, if that's the case, then why should we trade for Marion at all? Why not trade Garnett for young assets?


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*



Juxtaposed said:


> So is KG.



Yeah, that's kinda why I have a hard time grasping it. Amare might have to be apart of a deal which might make PHX decide against it. If it's true. Because then that would take away the future for now.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*



Juxtaposed said:


> KG to be a Center? He absolutely hated it.



Nah, Amare would probably play center.
KG would probably be asked to defend the best player in the post though.

Suns would have to give up alot of picks, so I'm curious to see what happens.


----------



## Amareca

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*



Mateo said:


> So, if that's the case, then why should we trade for Marion at all? Why not trade Garnett for young assets?


Jesus please...

1. KG makes 24 Million per YEAR. That alone limits your options to trade him.
2. KG will most likely not want to go to any team that is not going to compete. Limits the possibilities even more.
3. You would get a likely lottery pick from Atlanta plus 2 more first round picks.
4. Marion could go to a third team like Boston with Ratliffs expiring contract and #5 going to Minnesota.

That would immediately clear out the entire salary for 2008 and give Minnesota 2 lottery picks and 2 more first round picks.

You are delusional if you think that is not much for KG who is 31 years old and makes 24M$. Lets see what Shaq and Iverson returned in trade..

Also Marion only just turned 29, it's not like he is done in 2 years, he has probably 5-6 years left at his level.


----------



## Mateo

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*

By the way, what do you mean by "Atlanta's pick"? Which pick is that? Not their #3 pick this year, right?


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*



Mateo said:


> By the way, what do you mean by "Atlanta's pick"? Which pick is that? Not their #3 pick this year, right?



It's the unprotected pick next yr. It was top 3 protected this yr.


----------



## JuX

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*



Dr. Seuss said:


> Nah, Amare would probably play center.
> KG would probably be asked to defend the best player in the post though.
> 
> Suns would have to give up alot of picks, so I'm curious to see what happens.


Either way, it's going to be hard for him, having to sacrifice some of his rebounding. It's a waste thing to happen if it has actually happened, IMO. Marion and KG can be opting out next year and Minnesota had enough of being stuck in rebuilding mode right now, it's time and start developing into a better team than they were for last three years.


----------



## Amareca

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*

It's a completely unprotected Atlanta pick next year.


----------



## JuX

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*



Amareca said:


> It's a completely unprotected Atlanta pick next year.


It's great, but it depends on how Atlanta fares next season.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*

Amareca's trade proposal with the Celts makes alot of sense.


This is very good possibility it happens.......my mind can't contemplate that.


----------



## Amareca

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*

How did Atlanta fare the last 10 years? Pretty sure it must have been like 10 top 10 picks in a row.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*



Dr. Seuss said:


> Amareca's trade proposal with the Celts makes alot of sense.
> 
> 
> This is very good possibility it happens.......my mind can't contemplate that.



Yeah, I thought this too.


----------



## JuX

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*

We're tired of having those picks between 5-10.


----------



## Mateo

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*



Amareca said:


> Jesus please...
> 
> 1. KG makes 24 Million per YEAR. That alone limits your options to trade him.
> 2. KG will most likely not want to go to any team that is not going to compete. Limits the possibilities even more.
> 3. You would get a likely lottery pick from Atlanta plus 2 more first round picks.
> 4. Marion could go to a third team like Boston with Ratliffs expiring contract and #5 going to Minnesota.
> 
> That would immediately clear out the entire salary for 2008 and give Minnesota 2 lottery picks and 2 more first round picks.
> 
> You are delusional if you think that is not much for KG who is 31 years old and makes 24M$. Lets see what Shaq and Iverson returned in trade..
> 
> Also Marion only just turned 29, it's not like he is done in 2 years, he has probably 5-6 years left at his level.


I see, Shawn Marion has higher trade value than Kevin Garnett. Right.

By the way, the only way we'd fall under the salary cap would be if we let Marion walk for nothing, and even then we'd only be like $5 million under the cap, not enough to use on anyone worth getting.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*



Amareca said:


> How did Atlanta fare the last 10 years? Pretty sure it must have been like 10 top 10 picks in a row.



3rd pick doesn't allow em to get much better as it would if they had gotten Oden too.


----------



## Mateo

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*



Dr. Seuss said:


> Amareca's trade proposal with the Celts makes alot of sense.


Only if it's set up in advance. Even then, we'd be getting not a single established player for Garnett?


----------



## bruno34115

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*

Wouldn't mind it to be honest. We will never win a championship with KG its only fair to give him an oppertunity with another team. The idea with bringing in Boston and getting the 5th pick is definitly one the team would have to look at... We could rebuild around Foye, 5th pick, 7th pick, and Atlanta's 08 pick.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*

Suns Trade: Shawn Marion, Kurt Thomas, ATLs unprotected pick, #24 & #29

Wolvse Trade: Kevin Garnett

Celts Trade: Theo, #5

Suns receive: KG
Celts receive: Shawn Marion
Wolves Recieve: #24, #29, #5, ATLs unprotected pick, Theo + Kurt Thomas (expiring contracts)

The Suns might throw in some more picks from the future.


----------



## Amareca

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*



Mateo said:


> I see, Shawn Marion has higher trade value than Kevin Garnett. Right.
> 
> By the way, the only way we'd fall under the salary cap would be if we let Marion walk for nothing, and even then we'd only be like $5 million under the cap, not enough to use on anyone worth getting.


Probably true eventhough you don't want to believe it but in some ways yes, Shawn Marion is A LOT easier to trade than Garnett due to his contract, he is also younger and he wouldn't mind going to a non-contender either because he would like a chance to be "the man" for a team.


----------



## Amareca

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*

This works under the cap and makes some sense.

Minnesota gets
Theo Ratliff
Kurt Thomas
Marcus Banks
#5
#29
Atlanta pick in 2008
Phoenix pick in 2009

Phoenix gets
Kevin Garnett
Delonte West

Boston gets
Shawn Marion

Minnesota ends up with 2 lottery picks in 2007 and likely 2 lottery picks in 2009, plus 2 more first round picks.

Danny Ainge gets beloved Shawn Marion and Paul Pierce gets an allstar at his side with the young pieces they already have.

Phoenix sacrifices some long term future for the present.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*



Amareca said:


> Probably true eventhough you don't want to believe it but in some ways yes, Shawn Marion is A LOT easier to trade than Garnett due to his contract, he is also younger and *he wouldn't mind going to a non-contender either because he would like a chance to be "the man" for a team*.



I don't think that is true or he would have been traded one of the last 2 yrs. He would've forced his way out somehow. He just wants to get a little more respect. Plus, we saw what he did when Amare wasn't here. Suns still won 54 games and maybe an injured Kurt Thomas away.


----------



## A_12_92

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*



Dr. Seuss said:


> Suns Trade: Shawn Marion, Kurt Thomas, ATLs unprotected pick, #24 & #29
> 
> Wolvse Trade: Kevin Garnett
> 
> Celts Trade: Theo, #5
> 
> Suns receive: KG
> Celts receive: Shawn Marion
> Wolves Recieve: #24, #29, #5, ATLs unprotected pick, Theo + Kurt Thomas (expiring contracts)
> 
> The Suns might throw in some more picks from the future.


win win win situation, but remember we've got mchale, and he is a p**** motherfuc*** that doesnt like trades, better i say, that doesnt like good trades


----------



## Amareca

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*

http://slumz.boxden.com/showthread.php?t=927248

Funny someone saying basically the same thing just yesterday that he has a source very close to KG telling him that KG will be traded to Phoenix or already has been and everyone made fun of him and now that they see it on realgm they are all like WTF.


----------



## JuX

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*



Amareca said:


> http://slumz.boxden.com/showthread.php?t=927248
> 
> Funny someone saying basically the same thing just yesterday that he has a source very close to KG telling him that KG will be traded to Phoenix or already has been and everyone made fun of him and now that they see it on realgm they are all like WTF.


Same thing. Getting those infos from third party isn't always a good idea. Direct source would be great.


----------



## socco

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*



bruno34115 said:


> We will never win a championship with KG its only fair to give him an oppertunity with another team.


We will never win a championship without KG. And since when is it more important for an NBA franchise to care more about being "fair" to a player than to win games? It's only fair to the fans to let them enjoy the one great player this franchise has ever had.



Amareca said:


> Probably true even though you don't want to believe it but in some ways yes, Shawn Marion is A LOT easier to trade than Garnett due to his contract, he is also younger and he wouldn't mind going to a non-contender either because he would like a chance to be "the man" for a team.


He gets paid $5.5Mil less, which is not a big deal at all when dealing with such big contracts. He's only 2 years younger. It's harder to trade *for* Garnett than Marion, because you're going to have to give up a lot more for a vastly superior player. But if the Wolves wanted to trade Garnett they wouldn't have any problems doing it. 

btw, we've seen this same exact thing for a good 5 years now. Every summer and right before the trade deadline there is some insider who says a deal is pretty much done. And guess what, it never happens. That same exact person made a thread on RealGM last year talking about how pissed off KG was and that he probably would be traded. And again, never happened. If you want to convince yourself it is gonna happen I won't blame ya, I'd be stoked to hear my favorite team might be getting Garnett too. But when it's all said and done chances are it's just BS as usual.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*



socco said:


> btw, we've seen this same exact thing for a good 5 years now. Every summer and right before the trade deadline there is some insider who says a deal is pretty much done. And guess what, it never happens. That same exact person made a thread on RealGM last year talking about how pissed off KG was and that he probably would be traded. And again, never happened. If you want to convince yourself it is gonna happen I won't blame ya, I'd be stoked to hear my favorite team might be getting Garnett too. But when it's all said and done chances are it's just BS as usual.



Oh, there ya go again Socco! Using logic and such.

GOD DAMMIT!


----------



## bruno34115

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*



socco said:


> *We will never win a championship without KG.* And since when is it more important for an NBA franchise to care more about being "fair" to a player than to win games? It's only fair to the fans to let them enjoy the one great player this franchise has ever had.
> 
> 
> He gets paid $5.5Mil less, which is not a big deal at all when dealing with such big contracts. He's only 2 years younger. It's harder to trade *for* Garnett than Marion, because you're going to have to give up a lot more for a vastly superior player. But if the Wolves wanted to trade Garnett they wouldn't have any problems doing it.
> 
> btw, we've seen this same exact thing for a good 5 years now. Every summer and right before the trade deadline there is some insider who says a deal is pretty much done. And guess what, it never happens. That same exact person made a thread on RealGM last year talking about how pissed off KG was and that he probably would be traded. And again, never happened. If you want to convince yourself it is gonna happen I won't blame ya, I'd be stoked to hear my favorite team might be getting Garnett too. But when it's all said and done chances are it's just BS as usual.


You don't know that for certain. Why anyone would want to be mediocre over building themselves up for the future is beyond me.


----------



## Ruff Draft

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*



bruno34115 said:


> You don't know that for certain. Why anyone would want to be mediocre over building themselves up for the future is beyond me.


I try to stay hopeful. KG can lead us close into the play-offs. The team just needs to do the rest.


----------



## socco

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*



bruno34115 said:


> You don't know that for certain. Why anyone would want to be mediocre over building themselves up for the future is beyond me.


Just as you don't know for certain that we won't win a title with KG. I know how badly this organization has been run through Garnett's tenure here. I can't imagine how they would build a contending team without Garnett when they failed so miserably at doing the same thing with Garnett. What is it that gives you faith in this organization to rebuild when they couldn't even build in the first place after lucking out and getting a hall of famer?



Dr. Seuss said:


> Oh, there ya go again Socco! Using logic and such.
> 
> GOD DAMMIT!


Sorry :sad:


----------



## Skylaars

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*

could u imagine nash dishing to amare AND kg?


----------



## bruno34115

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*



socco said:


> Just as you don't know for certain that we won't win a title with KG. I know how badly this organization has been run through Garnett's tenure here. I can't imagine how they would build a contending team without Garnett when they failed so miserably at doing the same thing with Garnett. What is it that gives you faith in this organization to rebuild when they couldn't even build in the first place after lucking out and getting a hall of famer?
> 
> 
> Sorry :sad:


You are completely missing the point. The point is this, Kevin Garnett and the Timberwolves have NO CHANCE of winning a championship or making any significant playoff runs. Regardless of whether or not we trade Garnett this team will not win a championship and we will continue to be a mediocre franchise. So my question to you is this, in 5 years from now would you rather have a team with no chance (only the current pieces, and a retired KG) or would you rather have a young up and coming team that someday could make a run?


----------



## HKF

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*

Now that I think about it, the Wolves have to at least ask for Amare don't they? I mean if they don't they would be doing a disservice to the fans. The truth is, you can't just trade Marion for picks and Ratliff's expiring contract and then have the team not have a great player (and please don't say Randy Foye). It's going to be hard to sell the fans on that. The T'Wolves would be one of the worst two teams in basketball if Marion is traded for and then they let him go.


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*

if they are actually talking the wolves HAVE to ask for amare and not budge on it... its a loong off-season so no need to rush into a deal.
if Garnett leaves i want to see him win a title, and i think the suns can do it anyway if they do trade stoudemire.
nash marion garnett is rediculously good.

still, if they are already talking whats the point of the howard trade, whats the point of getting marion?... 

i dont want Garnett gone regardless... favourite player, favourite team so i cant look at it any differently.


----------



## JuX

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*



Skylaars said:


> could u imagine nash dishing to amare AND kg?


No, then the Wolves has made the most lopsided trade ever.


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*



Juxtaposed said:


> No, then the Wolves has made the most lopsided trade ever.


exactly, not only does it not give us enough value in return if we dont get amare but it makes pheonix almost unbeatable as far as im concerned


----------



## JuX

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*



Avalanche said:


> exactly, not only does it not give us enough value in return if we dont get amare but it makes pheonix almost unbeatable as far as im concerned


What do you think? McHale is a bad GM, but not necessarily stupid. KG for Marion's expiring contract, etc.? Yea, right, just like Peja did it on Indiana. Lucky for the Pacers, he ended up being injured most of the season with NO/OKC. Anyway, it has least including Amare, or you're out of KG trade sweepstakes, sorry.


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*

boston and chicago are 2 teams that would make better deals for garnett than the pheonix one not including Amare.. younger talent, good picks, KG goes east etc.

if amare isnt on the table the wolves should hang up, simple


----------



## Amareca

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*

Boston wouldn't give up #5, Al Jefferson AND expiring contracts.

Chicago can't even put together a trade really without including Ben Wallace.

The off-season is not long because they will have to make a deal before the draft as Minnesota will want another lottery pick in this draft probably.

There is no way the Wolves get Amare, they would have to give up #7 at least. You are not going to trade KG and get a better player in return thats just silly.

Minnesota fans will obviously get hit by the cold hard truth when they find out that they won't get much more than what Shaq, TMac or Iverson go their teams..


----------



## JuX

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*



Amareca said:


> Boston wouldn't give up #5, Al Jefferson AND expiring contracts.
> 
> Chicago can't even put together a trade really without including Ben Wallace.
> 
> The off-season is not long because they will have to make a deal before the draft as Minnesota will want another lottery pick in this draft probably.
> 
> There is no way the Wolves get Amare, they would have to give up #7 at least. You are not going to trade KG and get a better player in return thats just silly.
> 
> Minnesota fans will obviously get hit by the cold hard truth when they find out that they won't get much more than what Shaq, TMac or Iverson go their teams..


It's a homerism talking. You can't just get KG without sending a better player in return. That does not work that way without giving up big for someone like KG, sorry. Otherwise, it'll be a lopsided trade. I think he is being looked at as being someone he is not. Team management has always screwed him over.


----------



## wolves4life

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*

this would make the trade we just made absolutely pointless now.


----------



## Mateo

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*

Actually, I'm glad to hear the Boston rumor because it makes me think the Phoenix rumor was BS (thought that anyways) and that so is the Boston rumor. Nothing new, we've heard this all the time for the last 5 or 6 years. Fans of other teams like to give their hopes up.


----------



## Amareca

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*

The Boston thing wasn't even a rumor, Chad Ford even said so, Read his article its pure speculation on Ford's part.

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2007/writers/ian_thomsen/06/18/garnett.notes/index.html


> Sources from several NBA teams say the Wolves have been making calls to gauge Garnett's trade value throughout the league. The most provocative conversation of which I've heard has been with the Phoenix Suns.
> 
> A league source understood the talks with Phoenix to be in a preliminary stage, saying, "They're not hot yet.
> 
> But Minnesota's queries have more of an edge this year. My understanding is that the calls about Garnett are being made by GM Jim Stack, which enables Minnesota VP Kevin McHale to maintain deniability on possible trades. It allows McHale to honestly say that he hasn't talked to other teams about Garnett.
> 
> There is a belief among his NBA colleagues that McHale remained with the Timberwolves this season to make the decision on Garnett's future once and for all. If Garnett is to be moved, then McHale will take the hit for doing it, which would allow McHale's successor (rumored to be assistant GM Fred Hoiberg) to start fresh without being held responsible for dealing the best player in franchise history.


----------



## Mateo

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*

It was as much of a rumor as that Phoenix message board thing.


----------



## socco

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*



bruno34115 said:


> You are completely missing the point. The point is this, Kevin Garnett and the Timberwolves have NO CHANCE of winning a championship or making any significant playoff runs. Regardless of whether or not we trade Garnett this team will not win a championship and we will continue to be a mediocre franchise. So my question to you is this, in 5 years from now would you rather have a team with no chance (only the current pieces, and a retired KG) or would you rather have a young up and coming team that someday could make a run?


And my point is that this organization is so incompetent that there is no future. It's a virtual guarantee that they will mess up anything good they have going if they trade Garnett. There's no way a team put together by Kevin McHale can make a run, particularly one without Kevin Garnett. It really doesn't matter if KG is traded or not, and what they get for him. When it's all said and done this organization is going to **** it up like they always do. 



Amareca said:


> You are not going to trade KG and get a better player in return thats just silly.


lol @ the thought that Amare is even close to as good as Garnett


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*



Mateo said:


> It was as much of a rumor as that Phoenix message board thing.



Um, it was from real gm's Wolves board. Not Phx one. And what made it interesting was supposedly that guy has been right before. He could be wrong now for once. But don't make it seem like a PHX fan made it up or some ****.


----------



## JuX

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*



Dissonance19 said:


> Um, it was from real gm's Wolves board. Not Phx one. And what made it interesting was supposedly that guy has been right before. He could be wrong now for once. But don't make it seem like a PHX fan made it up or some ****.


Is that poster a Wolves fan?


----------



## Mateo

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*



Dissonance19 said:


> Um, it was from real gm's Wolves board. Not Phx one. And what made it interesting was supposedly that guy has been right before. He could be wrong now for once. But don't make it seem like a PHX fan made it up or some ****.


I didn't say that. I said it was a rumor. Was it not? If a Chad Ford column is a rumor, then certainly a message board poster is at best a rumor as well.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*



Juxtaposed said:


> Is that poster a Wolves fan?



I think he's a Knick fan. But he also might like the Wolves too.
'Cause when he talked he said, "This isn't looking good for us."
Us, being the Wolves.


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*



Amareca said:


> Boston wouldn't give up #5, Al Jefferson AND expiring contracts.
> 
> Chicago can't even put together a trade really without including Ben Wallace.
> 
> The off-season is not long because they will have to make a deal before the draft as Minnesota will want another lottery pick in this draft probably.
> 
> There is no way the Wolves get Amare, they would have to give up #7 at least. You are not going to trade KG and get a better player in return thats just silly.
> 
> Minnesota fans will obviously get hit by the cold hard truth when they find out that they won't get much more than what Shaq, TMac or Iverson go their teams..


keep your homerism to your board PLEASE.... 
look at this realistically what good is marion here? absolutely none.
the wolves go into rebuilding mode but still dont have any capspace?? its rediculous for us to trade with phoenix and not include amare, your seriously a moron if you think amare is the 'better' player, or even close for that matter.
Boston could give jefferson, 5 and theos contract (plus filler) and still have a decent enough squad to compete out east, chicago could POSSIBLY resign PJ to a high paying, short term contract with a team option and their young talent and depth makes a trade there realistic still.

so again we dont need to here all the 'best your gonna get' crap, we dont want marion, dont want diaw, the picks this year are late and the hawks are going to improve leaving us with another pick around the 10 mark next year IMO.. those things along with the terrible cap situation we are in at the moment and the logjam of guys on long term contracts that is not a good rebuilding plan at all... leave this dreaming to your suns board.


----------



## Amareca

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*

Thats nice for you to dream up trade scenarios... too bad Boston will never give you Ratliff, #5, Al Jefferson and more fillers which would be needed.

PJ Brown would have to agree on being signed and traded to Minnesota.

Oh and did you know Kevin Garnett has a trade kicker, which if he is traded will pay him an ADDITIONAL 15% that counts against the teams salary cap that acquires him?

Garnett could waive his trade kicker to consumate a trade to a team where he wants to go. Doesn't exactly help the Timberwolves.

And regarding: Yep we all know who the 24 year old ALL-NBA First Team player is, hint its not KG.


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*



Amareca said:


> Thats nice for you to dream up trade scenarios... too bad Boston will never give you Ratliff, #5, Al Jefferson and more fillers which would be needed.
> 
> PJ Brown would have to agree on being signed and traded to Minnesota.
> 
> Oh and did you know Kevin Garnett has a trade kicker, which if he is traded will pay him an ADDITIONAL 15% that counts against the teams salary cap that acquires him?
> 
> Garnett could waive his trade kicker to consumate a trade to a team where he wants to go. Doesn't exactly help the Timberwolves.
> 
> And regarding: Yep we all know who the 24 year old ALL-NBA First Team player is, hint its not KG.


again if you seriously think amare is the better player keep your homer posts off here we dont want to read them... anyone who has a realistic view on the league and its players, and not just a bias for their team knows that Garnett is clearly the better player.

and looks like the wolves ARE asking for Amare, and so they should:

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_a...ources_minnesota_asking_around_for_kgs_value/



> Sources from several NBA teams say the Wolves have been making calls to gauge Garnett's trade value throughout the league. The most provocative conversation of which I've heard has been with the Phoenix Suns, who are said to be ambivalent about moving 24-year-old Amaré Stoudemire to Minnesota in a package for Garnett, 31.


says they are only guaging his value though, which means they would be calling other teams aswell

oh and a little interesting note for wolves fans:


> There is a belief among his NBA colleagues that McHale remained with the Timberwolves this season to make the decision on Garnett's future once and for all. If Garnett is to be moved, then McHale will take the hit for doing it, which would allow McHale's successor (rumored to be assistant GM Fred Hoiberg) to start fresh without being held responsible for dealing the best player in franchise history.


oh mcfail how freakin noble of you


----------



## sheefo13

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*

My thoughts on the trade at this point...

I personally don't see a trade happening, but if there were to have one happen, McHale would probably pick the worst deal possible. 

The Boston idea I feel was too good to be true. Chad Ford just makes things up, so it is not exactly a rumor I am assuming. 

In a PHX deal, I would love for Amare, Barbosa,and the ATL pick.... Maybe another pick. At this point, I am not blown away by the trade proposal but I do not mind it. I personally feel it puts us in a better position to actually compete in our division in a couple of years. 

Until an actual credible source decides to say something, I am not going to believe it....


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*



sheefo13 said:


> My thoughts on the trade at this point...
> 
> I personally don't see a trade happening, but if there were to have one happen, McHale would probably pick the worst deal possible.
> 
> The Boston idea I feel was too good to be true. Chad Ford just makes things up, so it is not exactly a rumor I am assuming.
> 
> In a PHX deal, I would love for Amare, Barbosa,and the ATL pick.... Maybe another pick. At this point, I am not blown away by the trade proposal but I do not mind it. I personally feel it puts us in a better position to actually compete in our division in a couple of years.
> 
> Until an actual credible source decides to say something, I am not going to believe it....


see i think boston would actually do it, in which case its so far better than the pheonix deal (without amare) its not even comparable.

we wont get amare and barbosa, but amare, the pick and filler is all we should be listening to from the suns


----------



## Amareca

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*

You would have to throw in #7 to have the Suns thinking about trading Amare, throwing in Barbosa and picks? lol

Anyway here is a summary from these sources



> A guy on realGM who has yet to lie about inside info posted on the Minni board:
> 
> "hey its been awhile since y'all have heard from me but i have some news that doesnt sound to promising for us!!!!! i've been catching wind that kg may have been dealt last night to phoenix. now im not 100% sure just yet but please take my word that there has been serious talk going on for the last few nights between kg&his agent with the suns. i really hope this is not true but i wanted to give yall the heads up."
> 
> The moderator then told him to pm him his source or the thread will be locked. A minute later the moderator said:
> 
> "Trust me guys. Trust ME. That is a serious source."
> 
> The moderator then locked the thread, citing that the guy asked the moderator to lock the thread for now because it was putting the 'source' in trouble.
> 
> On the 'night' that the above guy was talking about, someone on another board posted this:
> 
> "KG just got traded to Phx. no bullsh*t i got the inside scoop...when you see it on espn remember where you heard it 1st!.....i dont know for who but i assume shawn marion is in the deal. rofl at your faces, when this sh*t drops...just remember who to prop and just some info on me...."
> 
> Later today when asked for a source, and after Chad Ford said that Boston had offered Minni a deal the same guy posted:
> 
> "aight so yeah i can guarentee that hes gonna get traded and 90% sure to phx. while the boston deal a legit rumor the thing people dont get is that kg is one of the 2 players in the league who had a no trade clause (kobe is the other) so its not like the sixers with iverson where they can wait to see what the best deals are they can get for him..he can say what teams he'd be willing to go to. KG has all the leverage right now because he can opt out of his contract next year and the twolves would get nothing for him. and he has told the twolves that he plans to do so. Right now he wants to go to phx over boston cuz he feels that he has a better chance of winning a championship in phx ove boston which is obvious.
> 
> The reason why i am 90% sure he is goin to phx is that he has told people close to him qoute "ive been traded to phx. will you move out there?" how positve would you have to be that you are gonna get traded somewhere to ask the people close to you "will (not would) you move out to phx"
> 
> im postin this for yall benefit not mine....you not believin me doesnt make me lose any sleep or does it change what i know....as ive stated you have no reason to believe me and that all i ask is that when it goes public you remeber who hooked yo up...1"
> 
> And just now we get a article on realGM saying that Minni was feeling out KG's trade value and that the most serious talks were with the Suns. Apparently Minni wants Amare in the deal but the Suns' haven't budge.
> 
> When you put it all together this is what this is all saying to me:
> 
> -Garnett has went to the T-wolves and told him that he is opting out next season and that they had better find a way to get something for him now before its too late.
> 
> -Minnesota then called around to see what other people could offer.
> 
> -But when KG got word that the Suns were one of the teams, he and his agent told Minni that thats the team he wants to play for and to seek a deal.
> 
> -Kg's agent then begin to talk with Phx and the Wolves and the Suns talks heated up. So much so that Garnett told his family and close friends that he was going to Phx and asked if they wanted to come with him.
> 
> -A family member of KG told a few people what was going on. Both of these dudes post on forums. One posted the same night that he got the info, the other the next morning.
> 
> -Somehow word got back to KG that the trade had been leaked onto the internet and KG's family member asked the guy on realGM to get the moderator to lock the thread so that it wouldn't damage the deal.
> 
> -Seeking to get Amare thrown in the deal, someone from the Wolves organization leaked the story to the press and falsely said that Kerr was stalling because he was unsure as to include Amare. This was done to get the fans in Phx to possibly pressue Kerr into doing a KG deal that included Amare.
> 
> And thats where we are at now.


----------



## Amareca

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*

Lets not even get into wether he has a no-trade clause or not. I believe his trade kicker means that a team that wants to acquire him without Garnett waving his kicker would have to pay him an immediate bonus of 17 Million $ (15% of his contract) with the bonus averaged out on the years counting against the cap , meaning an additional 3,5 Million caphit or so. That alone is basically a no-trade clause.


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*

we get the point you think the deal is done... 

oh and look you've managed to flawlessly piece together exactly whats going on behind the scenes simply from an internet thread, genius you are.... 
(FYI ive followed that thread since it was started so yes i know whats been going on)

the wolves are doing exactly what they need to be doing, asking for amare.. if Garnett is traded after following all these years i want to see him win a ring... more than anything, and pheonix can do it by trading amare for him.
theres no way in hell we throw in the 7 pick to get him... what on earth is the point of that trade? the wolves begin to build for the future and that pick is a huge part of that... pheonix dont need it.

anyone from the outside of suns fans can see they are the better team after this trade even with amare included, fans overrate players on their own team and your an obvious example of it.

Amare/Thomas/Pike(his contract still count?), 08 ATL pick for Garnett

the only way we listen to the other trade is if marion can be dealt to boston for the number 5 and theo loading us with picks this year and the Atlanta pick next season.

remember in a stoudemire trade you KEEP diaw and barbosa, on top of having nash marion and Garnett running the team, turn that down and your gonna be left almost..... only almost competing for a ring and never getting there.
Garnett can match up with Duncan in the playoffs, amare can not.


side note: if KG has actually asked for a trade then look at the difference between his actions and kobes... a true proffesional who deserves everyones respect
stress... IF


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*








?


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/46578/20070619/celtics_and_wolves_discuss_garnett/

in talks with boston apparently


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*

I think that was part of seeing what his value is, like with PHX.

Doubting anything will get done though.



edit - woops, didn't see this link was posted.


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*



Dissonance19 said:


> I think that was part of seeing what his value is, like with PHX.
> 
> Doubting anything will get done though.
> 
> link


yeah that links already in this thread somewhere...
realistically the suns need to offer amare... or swing marion for bostons number 5 to get this done, otherwise its a terrible move for the wolves.

this still hasnt gone any further than any KG trade talk in the last 3 or so years... this is nothing we havnt heard before, hanging on the next chapter to come of this though that will be the turning point on whether hes going or not.


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*

dissonance19 would you give up amare for a shot with KG?


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*



Avalanche said:


> dissonance19 would you give up amare for a shot with KG?



I have to admit, it's a little tempting. Because losing Marion might hurt a lot considering we lose his activity, his defense, versatility and what they ask him to do. But he can be a liability on offense, which does get annoying sometimes. He is also in his late 20's too.

With KG, it helps offset the loss of Amare. Gives us someone to guard Duncan.

But then there is the age factor. Do we load up and give away the future for now? What might be a no-brainer to some, it is conflicting.


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*



Dissonance19 said:


> I have to admit, it's a little tempting. Because losing Marion might hurt a lot considering we lose his activity, his defense, versatility and what they ask him to do. But he can be a liability on offense, which does get annoying sometimes. He is also in his late 20's too.
> 
> With KG, it helps offset the loss of Amare. Gives us someone to guard Duncan.
> 
> But then there is the age factor. Do we load up and give away the future for now? What might be a no-brainer to some, it is conflicting.


the other thing garnett adds that stoudemire doesnt have (other than defense) is his ability to create with his passing, nash doesnt have to do all the setting up although obviously the majority of it... but the thought of marion slashing or nash shooting 3's off Garnett assists from the high and low post is just scary.
marion and Garnett is a great defensive duo.
he just brings a lot of intangibles that the suns need to get them over the top IMO... age is a factor yes, but marion and nash are in their primes right now and i think they should do all they can to win immediately.

when all is said and done if KG leaves regardless of where im sure ill stare sadly and blankly at my screen for a while.. still dont want him out of minny.


----------



## Amareca

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*

Amare won't be traded for KG, its simple give it up. Nobody in Phoenix even considers it. Much less throw in a lottery pick, and a valueable contract like Thomas not only that but trading 2 bigs for 1 getting even smaller and softer with Garnett.


----------



## JuX

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*



Amareca said:


> Amare won't be traded for KG, its simple give it up. Nobody in Phoenix even considers it. Much less throw in a lottery pick, and a valueable contract like Thomas not only that but trading 2 bigs for 1 getting even smaller and softer with Garnett.


Oh, give it up already. KG won't be traded without putting in Amare. You can keep talking all you want, but you know you won't get it. Marion and filler isn't enough. I have already clarified that already.


----------



## Mateo

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*

Yeah, the timberwolves aren't trading Garnett without getting a single established player (who'll be around) in return. I think some people are just mad that this Boston rumor seems to have a lot more merit than the message-board started Phoenix rumor. And the Boston deal is at least reasonable.


----------



## JuX

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*



> Celtics director of basketball operations Danny Ainge acknowledged yesterday that he has talked with the Minnesota Timberwolves about a potential trade for Kevin Garnett.
> 
> However, Ainge refused to comment about a published report that had the Celts shipping Al Jefferson, Gerald Green, Sebastian Telfair, Theo Ratliff and the fifth pick in next week’s NBA draft for the All-Star forward.
> 
> A league source confirmed the teams have talked but are not close to a deal.
> 
> Ainge added that based on conversations and calls from other teams, he has not heard a proposal that would make him part with the No. 5 pick.
> 
> “A lot of people attempt to make trades for that pick that are one-sided,” he said. “So there’s nothing going on for the pick yet.”


http://celtics.bostonherald.com/celtics/view.bg?articleid=1007207


----------



## JuX

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*



> The Garnett scenario is deemed a long shot because sending Amaré Stoudemire to the Timberwolves is not an option.


http://www.azcentral.com/sports/suns/articles/0619suns0619.html


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*

if pheonix actually wants garnett without giving up amare the only chance they have is:

wolves trade: kevin garnett
wolves recieve: #5, '08ATL pick, kurt thomas, theo ratliff, leandro barbosa

boston trade: theo ratliff, #5
boston recieve: shawn marion

pheonix trade: kurt thomas, shawn marion, leandro barbosa, '08ATL pick
pheonix recieve: kevin garnett

at least this way we rebuild properly, 3 expiring contracts (ricky d, kt, theo), 2 top 10 draft picks this year and atlantas pick next year.. along with barbosa who is still young and could join our good young back court.

HOWEVER, this is very unlikely... if pheonix is trying to do a 1 for 1 trade and arent offering amare we should just hang up the phone and be done with it, theyve already reported there has been no offers they would consider yet but they are listening to callers. without stoudemire, boston can offer more, chi town can offer more, atl can offer more.

i still cant see anything that makes this rumor any more true than it has been in the past


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*

the mod from the thread amareca has been talking about just said this:



> I have personally spoke to two sources that cite that if a 3 way with Marion does not produce enough fruit to beat Chi/bos that Pho WILL, yes WILL part with Amare for KG. They cite the defense issues, the passing issues, the feud with him and Marion.


now i know to a lot of you this is just another random poster online... however hes been more than reliable in the past and has sources in the league


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*

ok got a couple of updates.

the suns are trying to get a third team involved to take marion because we dont want him, we are waiting on a return call to hear who the third team is and what they offer (so hopefully for the number 5 and theo)

there is also word that trading amare is the last resort and it could actually come to that.

boston IS apparently offering al and the number 5, no green. the deal isnt complete yet though.

chicago is calling but the contract matching is an issue

agents have been brought in which usually only happens close to the deal being done.

so IF kg is leaving expect it to happen before the draft, if its not done by then i dont think it will.


----------



## the main event

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*



Avalanche said:


> ok got a couple of updates.
> 
> the suns are trying to get a third team involved to take marion because we dont want him, we are waiting on a return call to hear who the third team is and what they offer (so hopefully for the number 5 and theo)
> 
> there is also word that trading amare is the last resort and it could actually come to that.
> 
> boston IS apparently offering al and the number 5, no green. the deal isnt complete yet though.
> 
> chicago is calling but the contract matching is an issue
> 
> agents have been brought in which usually only happens close to the deal being done.
> 
> so IF kg is leaving expect it to happen before the draft, if its not done by then i dont think it will.


wow!
sad as it is to part with my love KG, i don't remember the last time i was so excited.
we need to get to that last resort of Amare.
i doubt though that the suns are really going to allow this.

i don't know about the boston trade.


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*



the main event said:


> wow!
> sad as it is to part with my love KG, i don't remember the last time i was so excited.
> we need to get to that last resort of Amare.
> i doubt though that the suns are really going to allow this.
> 
> i don't know about the boston trade.


im with kg regardless of where he goes, IF hes actually asked for a trade then look how proffesionally he has gone about it as opposed to kobe, ai etc.

dont overlook the boston trade, jefferson and the number 5 is a great start to a rebuilding team.

when all is said and done i cant force myself to want this to happen regardless


----------



## JuX

*Re: KG to Phoenix/Boston Soon?*

I took some time figuring out if the trade to Boston is actually benefiting us. It's really hard to say. #5 overall pick? I'd take it. Suppose we took Ratliff, he's an expiring contract, so that would free us after next season with $12 million. Sure thing. Al Jefferson/Gerald Green are a potential young players. They're coming in cheap for next 2, 3 years. Hmm. The only thing I find it hard to believe is Telfair. Who knows he will get himself into trouble again? I don't know. Will it ever match Garnett's salary? $4 million difference for next season.

Are the fans willing to root for Wolves during the season without an ALL STAR player for a while?


----------



## Premier

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*



Amareca said:


> Lets not even get into wether he has a no-trade clause or not. I believe his trade kicker means that a team that wants to acquire him without Garnett waving his kicker would have to pay him an immediate bonus of 17 Million $ (15% of his contract) with the bonus averaged out on the years counting against the cap , meaning an additional 3,5 Million caphit or so. That alone is basically a no-trade clause.


Garnett has 45M left on his contract, as early termination option years count when computing trade bonuses. Fifteen percent of that figure is 6.75M which is allocated over two seasons.

This is not a quasi no-trade clause, as teams like Boston do have enough salary to trade for Garnett's 25.375M salary.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*

How would you guys feel if KG said he didn't want to go to Boston? Just curious.


----------



## Premier

*Re: KG to Phoenix/Boston Soon?*



Juxtaposed said:


> I took some time figuring out if the trade to Boston is actually benefiting us. It's really hard to say. #5 overall pick? I'd take it. Suppose we took Ratliff, he's an expiring contract, so that would free us after next season with $12 million. Sure thing. Al Jefferson/Gerald Green are a potential young players. They're coming in cheap for next 2, 3 years. Hmm. The only thing I find it hard to believe is Telfair. Who knows he will get himself into trouble again? I don't know. Will it ever match Garnett's salary? $4 million difference for next season.
> 
> Are the fans willing to root for Wolves during the season without an ALL STAR player for a while?


Jefferson is an all-star talent. Aside from Amare, he's the best player that you can possibly trade for.


----------



## Amareca

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*



Premier said:


> Garnett has 45M left on his contract, as early termination option years count when computing trade bonuses. Fifteen percent of that figure is 6.75M which is allocated over two seasons.
> 
> This is not a quasi no-trade clause, as teams like Boston do have enough salary to trade for Garnett's 25.375M salary.


Pretty sure a trade kicker means 15% of his contract, meaning 15% of his total contract not the remaining years, the trade kicker doesn't get smaller the later you trade him. 15% of 110M$ thats over 17M$.

Oh and again Amare isn't going to be traded, you would think Phoenix media and everyone in Phoenix wouldn't be so adamant about it if there was even a slight chance.

Also that realgm mod lost all credibility when he compared Amare to Kenyon Martin and then said he would rather have Al Jefferson than Amare.

First it was a done deal that KG was traded to Phoenix, then it was 3 teams interested, then it was a bidding war, now it is Amare to Minnesota but in reality Amare isn't more than Kenyon Martin? It's just hilarious, can't take those realGM dudes serious anymore. The guy who started this may have had a point and a source apparently he is from KG's family circle, but whatever that mod is making up since then, I don't buy any of it anymore..


----------



## Seuss

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*



Amareca said:


> Pretty sure a trade kicker means 15% of his contract, meaning 15% of his total contract not the remaining years, the trade kicker doesn't get smaller the later you trade him. 15% of 110M$ thats over 17M$.
> 
> Oh and again Amare isn't going to be traded, you would think Phoenix media and everyone in Phoenix wouldn't be so adamant about it if there was even a slight chance.
> 
> Also that realgm mod lost all credibility when he compared Amare to Kenyon Martin and then said he would rather have Al Jefferson than Amare.
> 
> First it was a done deal that KG was traded to Phoenix, then it was 3 teams interested, then it was a bidding war, now it is Amare to Minnesota but in reality Amare isn't more than Kenyon Martin? It's just hilarious, can't take those realGM dudes serious anymore. The guy who started this may have had a point and a source apparently he is from KG's family circle, but whatever that mod is making up since then, I don't buy any of it anymore..


If Amare is traded, are you going to follow him? 
That's one of the few reasons I would consider trading Amare.


----------



## Amareca

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*



Dr. Seuss said:


> If Amare is traded, are you going to follow him?
> That's one of the few reasons I would consider trading Amare.


Pretty sure I have been a Suns fan before you even knew what the Suns are.


----------



## Mateo

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*

A trade's not happening. Find another way to get past the Spurs.


----------



## cpawfan

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*



Amareca said:


> Pretty sure a trade kicker means 15% of his contract, meaning 15% of his total contract not the remaining years, the trade kicker doesn't get smaller the later you trade him. 15% of 110M$ thats over 17M$.


http://members.cox.net/lmcoon/salarycap.htm#83

Try again



> The trade bonus can be defined as a specific dollar amount, a specific percentage of the remaining value of the contract, or some combination (e.g., "$1 million or 10% of the remaining value of the contract, whichever is less"). In either case, the actual amount *cannot exceed 15% of the remaining value of the contract*.


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*



Dr. Seuss said:


> If Amare is traded, are you going to follow him?
> That's one of the few reasons I would consider trading Amare.


damn, couldve traded Amare, KT, ATL '08, Amareca

for Kevin Garnett and Avalanche



Amareca said:


> Also that realgm mod lost all credibility when he compared Amare to Kenyon Martin and then said he would rather have Al Jefferson than Amare.
> 
> First it was a done deal that KG was traded to Phoenix, then it was 3 teams interested, then it was a bidding war, now it is Amare to Minnesota but in reality Amare isn't more than Kenyon Martin? It's just hilarious, can't take those realGM dudes serious anymore. The guy who started this may have had a point and a source apparently he is from KG's family circle, but whatever that mod is making up since then, I don't buy any of it anymore..


ok so now that he isnt supporting your arguement he's lost all credibility?

of course.

he wasnt saying kenyon and amare are the same player but are similar, and that without the all-star PG next to them could become less effective.
Jefferson isnt as much of a risk as amare, who at VERY LEAST has another surgery coming on that knee in 4 years as per docters orders... that is of course assuming nothing else goes wrong.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*



Avalanche said:


> damn, couldve traded Amare, KT, ATL '08, Amareca
> 
> for Kevin Garnett and Avalanche
> 
> 
> 
> ok so now that he isnt supporting your arguement he's lost all credibility?
> 
> of course.
> 
> he wasnt saying kenyon and amare are the same player but are similar, and that without the all-star PG next to them could become less effective.
> Jefferson isnt as much of a risk as amare, who at VERY LEAST has another surgery coming on that knee in 4 years as per docters orders... that is of course assuming nothing else goes wrong.


lol I noticed that too. Once Amare was being brought in as a possibility, it has less validity.

I asked before, but no one saw it. You guys seem to think Boston deal is better. What if KG said no about going to Boston and that it had to be PHX. How would you guys feel about that?


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*



Dissonance19 said:


> lol I noticed that too. Once Amare was being brought in as a possibility, it has less validity.
> 
> I asked before, but no one saw it. You guys seem to think Boston deal is better. What if KG said no about going to Boston and that it had to be PHX. How would you guys feel about that?


well the boston deal is only better if amare is not up for trade (which is obviously possible), the number 5 and jefferson is better than the rest the suns have to offer.

IF he said no? hell as far as im concerned he can do what he wants, hes stuck by this franchise for years and played as hard as anyone just hoping mchale n co could get some decent moves made, they have failed him time and time again.
of course itd be bad for the wolves, but im with Garnett first so i couldnt blame him at all for demanding where he goes.

just for the record i very much doubt he would say no to boston... him, PP, west, wally etc would make the conference finals at least, and i know the west is stronger but i would NOT want to be the team matching up with garnett in his first finals appearance


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*

I tend to think he just might say "no" to going there. I mean, yeah, he might go to conference finals or finals, but realistically, are they winning it all? I think they'd a few pieces away despite getting him from doing so.

He might also think about AI going to Denver, and want to make sure he is in the right place where they have the best shot to do it.


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*



Dissonance19 said:


> I tend to think he just might say "no" to going there. I mean, yeah, he might go to conference finals or finals, but realistically, are they winning it all? I think they'd a few pieces away despite getting him from doing so.
> 
> He might also think about AI going to Denver, and want to make sure he is in the right place where they have the best shot to do it.


true, and he would obviously assess whether he would have a legit chance at a ring where he goes.
but paul pierce is great, hes dragged teams through the playoffs using... wait for it, antoine walker as his second option and not much else.

if they can hold on to pierce, west and wally thats a great start all they need is a big guy next to KG (magloire in FA or somethin).
they would have a cake walk through to the conference finals, and if they did reach the finals i would not want to be the team in the west facing pierce and garnett in their long awaited finals berth, its a great inside/outside duo and both of them can do everything needed on the court to win..
especially if they get through the east unharmed, whoever comes out of the west will have a lot more games and minutes logged in the PO's

just my opinion but i dont think he says no to a boston trade if it came to it


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/46613/20070620/mchale_im_not_actively_shopping_kg/



> As far as Timberwolves basketball boss Kevin McHale is concerned, any trade talk involving Kevin Garnett so far has been just that -- talk.
> 
> "Who knows what's going to happen?" McHale said Wednesday after the Wolves worked out Jeff Green and Al Horford in preparation for next week's draft. "But we're not out there actively shopping Kevin Garnett around the NBA. I can tell you that much."
> 
> McHale was pressed on the topic a day after Danny Ainge told The Boston Herald that he has talked to McHale about Garnett.
> 
> But McHale dismissed that news as the typical chatter that happens between executives in the days leading up to the draft


do you think mchale has had an auto reply for this question for about 3 years now? we're back in that ugly circle we've been in before wolves fans lol


----------



## Amareca

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*

I hope something happens soon because this is getting annoying..

The guy who posted the insider information before the realgm guy, and apparently they know each other wrote today.



> paperwork on trade to phx started yesterday mourning...also addidas and nba are upset about this cuz kg was supposed to be the big draw when the twolves go over seas to play some pre season games next season...


With the Suns luck, Stern will nix any trade even if they found an acceptable trade for KG. lol

And why would the NBA be unhappy about the trade if Minnesota got another huge draw like Amare out of it?
I happened to watch a documentation about the life of Boris Beckers' ex wife in Miami and her 2 sons. And guess whose framed picture the oldest son had in his room? Amare Stoudemire.

And later



> kg has and opt out next year and no team will trade for him unless he agrees to waive his opt out. He has agreed to waive his opt out if he goes to the suns...he hasnt for boston...so basically its 99% done to phx unless the suns go back on it in the 11th hour....and i dont know who the twolves are gettin back for sure...i have been told that it is thought to be stoudamire


Amare won't be traded though , I am 100% sure on that. Marion and Barbosa would be more likely than that but I also don't think Phoenix would be willing to give up Marion, Barbosa and a 2008 lottery pick.

More likely the Wolves are asking for Marion, Thomas, Barbosa and picks for Garnett and Jaric or something and that is the dealbreaker because Phoenix is only willing to give up Marion, Thomas, Banks and picks for Garnett and Jaric. Jaric's contract is a lot worse than Banks, A LOT. -_-


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*

the wolves are asking for amare.... and so they should, the counter offer is a big drop off as far as rebuilding goes.

from what i can gather a deal was almost set with pheonix and now it appears boston IS offering the number 5 and jefferson and appear to be favourites to land KG if hes moved.. im not so sure on the opt out part though i will admit.

i'll try and find out a bit more n post it up today sometime


----------



## Amareca

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*

This is definately the weirdest and most annoying trade saga anyway it turns out...hopefully it ends soon.

The most annoying part is that it's nearly impossible to discredit the rumor starters and this guy would have to be an absolute psycho to look into all these details to fake that rumor and stand by it for days.


----------



## bruno34115

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*

It better be Amare or Jefferson and the 5.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*



Avalanche said:


> the wolves are asking for amare.... and so they should, the counter offer is a big drop off as far as rebuilding goes.
> 
> from what i can gather a deal was almost set with pheonix and now it appears boston IS offering the number 5 and jefferson and appear to be favourites to land KG if hes moved.. im not so sure on the opt out part though i will admit.
> 
> i'll try and find out a bit more n post it up today sometime


I heard about that supposed favorite about being Boston. Minnesota mod on real gm, said they're just going back and forth bidding. So, I don't buy anyone is the favorites right now, if there is any truth to this all. Too many contradictions. One guy saying he wouldn't waive his opt out for Boston, is saying it's a done deal for PHX. And the other saying it is a done deal for Boston.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*



bruno34115 said:


> It better be Amare or Jefferson and the 5.



You guys would only get the #5 if there is a 3 way deal, or if it's just between Boston.

PHX to do a deal with Amare, it'd be just Min-PHX.


----------



## bruno34115

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*



Dissonance19 said:


> You guys would only get the #5 if there is a 3 way deal, or just between Boston.
> 
> PHX to do a deal with Amare, it'd be just Min-PHX.


No, im saying if he's gone it better be to Phoenix for Amare, or to Boston for Al #5 and scraps. Meaning I would be pissed off if he went for say Marion, or to another team for a weaker package.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*



bruno34115 said:


> No, im saying if he's gone it better be to Phoenix for Amare, or to Boston for Al #5 and scraps. Meaning I would be pissed off if he went for say Marion, or to another team for a weaker package.



Ah. ok. Woops.


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*



Dissonance19 said:


> You guys would only get the #5 if there is a 3 way deal, or if it's just between Boston.
> 
> PHX to do a deal with Amare, it'd be just Min-PHX.


the 3 best deals for minnesota involve

2 team swap with the suns involving amare

2 team swap with boston involving jefferson and the number 5

3 team deal where wolves recieve KT, barbosa, 08 ATL pick, Theo/Wally and the number 5. (marion to boston, KG to phx)

i think at the moment the wolves are almost playing boston and pheonix off against each other to get the best deal, it looks like jefferson and the number 5 are a counter deal to what pheonix offered... now if the original report was true that amare was the 'last resort' for the suns thats probably what the wolves are waiting for... either pheonix folds and gives up amare or the wolves simply take the boston deal.


----------



## bruno34115

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*



Avalanche said:


> the 3 best deals for minnesota involve
> 
> 2 team swap with the suns involving amare
> 
> 2 team swap with boston involving jefferson and the number 5
> 
> 3 team deal where wolves recieve KT, barbosa, 08 ATL pick, Theo/Wally and the number 5. (marion to boston, KG to phx)
> 
> *i think at the moment the wolves are almost playing boston and pheonix off against each other to get the best deal, it looks like jefferson and the number 5 are a counter deal to what pheonix offered... now if the original report was true that amare was the 'last resort' for the suns thats probably what the wolves are waiting for... either pheonix folds and gives up amare or the wolves simply take the boston deal.*


Hopefully this is true. Win-Win IMO.


----------



## Amareca

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*



Dissonance19 said:


> I heard about that supposed favorite about being Boston. Minnesota mod on real gm, said they're just going back and forth bidding. So, I don't buy anyone is the favorites right now, if there is any truth to this all. Too many contradictions. One guy saying he wouldn't waive his opt out for Boston, is saying it's a done deal for PHX. And the other saying it is a done deal for Boston.


[email protected] that Minnesota mod..

I mean come on, he basically had nothing to do with this story. He is now playing himself up like he is breaking the news.

Truth is the NYC guy broke it and the Minnesota Mod knew absolutely nothing. That NYC guy may have told him more in private but that's it.

Since then the mod is acting like he breaks the story, goes on to say that Amare Stoudemire has to be in the deal but in the next sentence says that Amare Stoudemire is just another Kenyon Martin and his sources tell him that.. and that he would rather have Al Jefferson than Amare Stoudemire..

Really I wouldn't believe anything that mod says.. This NYC guy and twondog are the 2 posters that broke the news, still not sure I believe them either although its hard not to since they are viewed as credible and put so much details into that.

Boston won't give up #5 and Jefferson and Phoenix won't give up Amare that remains the bottom line in my opinion.

I doubt the Suns would even offer Marion, Barbosa and picks.

Like I said I am sure the Suns offered Marion, Thomas, Banks and picks for KG and Jaric but Minnesota insists on Barbosa instead of Banks.

And that is pretty big breaking point considering Barbosa is a huge young talent singed for 5 years cheap, he is guaranteed to be the most underpaid player in the league for 5 more years with allstar potential.


----------



## bmac

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*

I just can't see Phoenix giving up Amare.

IF those were the only deals on the table, it basically comes down to the Wolves choosing between either Al Jeff or Barbosa + Atlanta's pick next year.

Just wondering what the Minnesota fans think is the better deal?


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*

It'd be a combo of Marion, KT or something?, and ATL pick. Which could turn into Mayo, Rose, or Beasley. Not sure if Barbosa would be in it. But Marion would have to go to a 3rd team. They'd probably get the 5th pick then in that.


And I think they prefer the Celtics deal.


----------



## Amareca

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*

Well I think its easily Barbosa and the pick for the fact alone that Barbosa has proven himself on a great team while Jefferson only put up numbers for half a season on a team that purposedly lost games and the fact that Barbosa is signed for 5 more years at just 30M$ while Jefferson will get something like a 6/70M$ extension this offseason.

That said, It would surprise me if Phoenix gave up Marion, Barbosa and picks for KG. If they did, congrats Minnesota it probably means that Phoenix gave in Minnesota demands.


----------



## bmac

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*



Amareca said:


> I doubt the Suns would even offer Marion, Barbosa and picks.


I personally think they'd be crazy to NOT offer this if it meant they got KG.

Yes Barbosa is a great young player, but Garnett could potentially bring in a few championships. No matter how good Barbosa gets, he's not gonna have the same kind of impact as KG.


----------



## Amareca

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*

Other teams probably won't understand that but Barbosa is absolutely LOVED here and he LOVES being a Sun and living in Phoenix.
He is absolutely loyal, great character, great locker room presence and signed to the biggest bargain contract in the NBA.

Barbosa on another team is almost unthinkable around here.


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*

an insider from realgm (one of the credible ones), a BOSTON insider has said that Jefferson AND the number 5 are on the table.
barbosa would be great yes, but only if marion can be swung for the number 5 otherwise the wolves have nothing inside.
i think the wolves will try and get counter offers from the 2 teams up until draft day... i still think its unlikely that the suns offer amare (although personally if i was a pheonix fan i would) so pending Garnett OK'ing a boston trade thats more than likely the one that goes through.

i dont think it will come down to just jefferson or barbosa/08 ATL pick for minny.

IF, and i stress IF it came down to jefferson/#5 or amare what would we take?


----------



## Amareca

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*



Avalanche said:


> IF, and i stress IF it came down to jefferson/#5 or amare what would we take?


Lol

Take a 24year old ALL-NBA First Teamer who has playoff averages of over 27/11 since his rookie season in 37mpg and and AND

or

Take Al Jefferson who proved himself over half a season on a team that purposedly lost games in the Eastern Conference and averaged something like 16/11 and will look for a max extension this year and a gamble with a #5 pick


Why would you even have to think about that.

Amare won't be traded anyway and btw, someone on that Boston board who knows Al Jefferson personally (has an avatar of himself and Jefferson in a picture) posted that Danny Ainge called Jefferson last week and told him he wasn't going to be traded in any deal.


----------



## bruno34115

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*



Amareca said:


> Other teams probably won't understand that but Barbosa is absolutely LOVED here and he LOVES being a Sun and living in Phoenix.
> He is absolutely loyal, great character, great locker room presence and signed to the biggest bargain contract in the NBA.
> 
> Barbosa on another team is almost unthinkable around here.


Lol fine if your team choses to pass on one of the greatest PF's of all time because you are reluctant to part with Leandro Barbosa.


----------



## bruno34115

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*



Avalanche said:


> an insider from realgm (one of the credible ones), a BOSTON insider has said that Jefferson AND the number 5 are on the table.
> barbosa would be great yes, but only if marion can be swung for the number 5 otherwise the wolves have nothing inside.
> i think the wolves will try and get counter offers from the 2 teams up until draft day... i still think its unlikely that the suns offer amare (although personally if i was a pheonix fan i would) so pending Garnett OK'ing a boston trade thats more than likely the one that goes through.
> 
> i dont think it will come down to just jefferson or barbosa/08 ATL pick for minny.
> 
> *IF, and i stress IF it came down to jefferson/#5 or amare what would we take?*


That would be very tough, and right now Im not really sure which one I would take. If this becomes the case we would have to chose fast, you never want these types of things to drag on.


----------



## Amareca

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*



bruno34115 said:


> Lol fine if your team choses to pass on one of the greatest PF's of all time because you are reluctant to part with Leandro Barbosa.


Let me correct you..

A perennial allstar who fills the stats sheet almost just like KG does, a likely lottery pick and Leandro Barbosa on top of all that who is young oozing with potential, absolutely is loved by the entire city and returns the love even more AND signed to the best contract in the entire NBA.

The Wolves would be dumb not to take Marion for themselves in that case. He just turned 29, he has 4-5 more years definately. He was basically NEVER injured in the last 7 years or so.

The Wolves would have Barbosa, Foye, Marion, #7. You add 2 more pieces next season and you have a potentially very good young team with a veteran allstar player to play with your kids.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*



bruno34115 said:


> Lol fine if your team choses to pass on one of the greatest PF's of all time because you are reluctant to part with Leandro Barbosa.



I could see them doing it, if someone took Banks' contract, or/and PHX got a PG in return.

We would still need a bench.


----------



## bruno34115

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*



Amareca said:


> Let me correct you..
> 
> A perennial allstar who fills the stats sheet almost just like KG does, a likely lottery pick and Leandro Barbosa on top of all that who is young oozing with potential, absolutely is loved by the entire city and returns the love even more AND signed to the best contract in the entire NBA.


Oh man poor Phoenix, having to give up all that for KG. Lol, please.


----------



## Amareca

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*

Well whatever you think but that is a damn lot to give up for a 31 year old KG.

If the Wolves could get Marion, Thomas, Barbosa, #29, Atlanta 2008, Phoenix 2009 for Kevin Garnett and Marko Jaric they would absolutely jump on it in my opinion, but like I said I can't see how Phoenix would offer this. Minnesota would surely ask for it and maybe there is an outside chance that Phoenix would accept the demands, MAYBE.


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*

amareca we dont want to sit here and hear you over-rate every single one of your players.

'think' about giving up marion and barbosa? thats rediculous, you think barbosa is loved in pheonix... what about KG in minny?

marion would serve no purpose here if we rebuild because it would be from stratch around rookies and first year guys, he'd be wasted and be of no use.
that deal only becomes good for us if we can trade him for the #5 pick.

amare is a great player, but one thats had a major surgery not many players come back fully from, especially explosive players...
Jefferson is less of a risk, and that number 5 pick is either horford, wright or Yi.. all of which have all-star potential.


----------



## Amareca

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*



Avalanche said:


> marion would serve no purpose here if we rebuild because it would be from stratch around rookies and first year guys, he'd be wasted and be of no use.


I see you didn't get the memo that you can't rebuild by simply getting 15 guys under 25 on your roster.

If you think that Phoenix would without a doubt trade Marion , Barbosa, Thomas and picks for a 31 year old KG you are truly delusional.

Maybe Phoenix management is delusional in your opinion, because I can tell you for sure that they value Marion and Barbosa A LOT and would not just throw them to you for KG.

Do you know what Phoenix asking price was when Joe Dumas tried to call them about Marion?


----------



## bmac

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*

I agree with Avalanches last post. There's no way in hell the Phoenix fans love Barbosa more than Minnesota does with KG. Also for them to part with KG they'd be committing to rebuilding and would want young players, picks and cutting salary, none of which is really achieved by acquiring a 29 year old Marion.


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*



Amareca said:


> I see you didn't get the memo that you can't rebuild by simply getting 15 guys under 25 on your roster.


well no **** you also dont rebuild with young guys and marion.. hes not THAT good, we need to develop the young guys and then in vet leaders when the time is right. not players who whine about not being the man when his team is one of the best in the league.



> If you think that Phoenix would without a doubt trade Marion , Barbosa, Thomas and picks for a 31 year old KG you are truly delusional.
> 
> Maybe Phoenix management is delusional in your opinion, because I can tell you for sure that they value Marion and Barbosa A LOT and would not just throw them to you for KG.


well let them value them A LOT... if they value them over kevin garnett they are idiots.



> Do you know what Phoenix asking price was when Joe Dumas tried to call them about Marion?


do i care?

if pheonix wants to throw low ball crap offers for garnett then the wolves will just say no.. marion and barbosa isnt gonna cut it, they have had bad offers before and kept KG...
im assuming with mchales good relationship with boston he'll call them and let them know if a pheonix deal he is considering comes along so they can counter... marion to boston is the only way a deal of that package will go through.

personally i think the boston deal makes the most sense, jefferson/#5/#7/foye/mccants/smith etc is a great young team to build with


----------



## Amareca

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*

Well explain how

Marion , Barbosa, Thomas, #29, Atlanta 2008, Phoenix 2009 for KG/Jaric is worse than Jefferson, Ratliff, Sczerbiak, Telfair and #5 for KG/Hudson

IMO
Marion = Ratliff, #5
Barbosa, Atlanta 2008 = Jefferson
Thomas, 29, Phoenix 2009 >>>>>>>>>>>>> Sczerbiak and Telfair
Hudson > Jaric
Minnesota gets back better contracts

Actually I think I am very generous, since Barbosa is way more proven than Jefferson and signed for 5yrs/30M$ while Minnesota would have to extend Jefferson for near max dollars.

With Foye and Barbosa they would be set in the backcourt for the next decade, Marion if they kept him sets them up at the 3 or 4 for the next 4-5 years at least or if they trade him for another lottery pick fine they would have Barbosa/Foye/#7/lottery pick 2007/lottery pick 2008 Bench: mccants, smith, atlanta pick 2008..

anyway..


----------



## bmac

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*

That's the thing though. If they trade KG they're not challenging anyone in the next 4-5 years anyway, so Marion doesn't really fit into their new direction.

All he's saying is that unless a third team gets involved to take Marion and land Minnesota more draft picks then it isn't likely to go through.


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*



Amareca said:


> Well explain how
> 
> Marion , Barbosa, Thomas, #29, Atlanta 2008, Phoenix 2009 for KG/Jaric is worse than Jefferson, Ratliff, Sczerbiak, Telfair and #5 for KG/Hudson
> 
> IMO
> Marion = Ratliff, #5
> Barbosa, Atlanta 2008 = Jefferson
> Thomas, 29, Phoenix 2009 >>>>>>>>>>>>> Sczerbiak and Telfair
> Hudson > Jaric
> Minnesota gets back better contracts
> 
> Actually I think I am very generous, since Barbosa is way more proven than Jefferson and signed for 5yrs/30M$ while Minnesota would have to extend Jefferson for near max dollars.
> 
> With Foye and Barbosa they would be set in the backcourt for the next decade, Marion if they kept him sets them up at the 3 or 4 for the next 4-5 years at least or if they trade him for another lottery pick fine they would have Barbosa/Foye/#7/lottery pick 2007/lottery pick 2008 Bench: mccants, smith, atlanta pick 2008..
> 
> anyway..



generous? :lol:

if marion = theo and the number 5, then trade him for it in a 3 way and we consider it... we DO NOT WANT MARION. its been said over and over again from fans and from within the wolves organization, that is why a suns deal is held up... because we dont want him


----------



## Premier

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*



Amareca said:


> Pretty sure a trade kicker means 15% of his contract, meaning 15% of his total contract not the remaining years, the trade kicker doesn't get smaller the later you trade him. 15% of 110M$ thats over 17M$.


I'm afraid you're wrong. Twice, actually.



> Teams are permitted to write a bonus called a "trade bonus" (sometimes referred to as a "trade kicker") into contracts. This bonus is paid to the player when he is traded, but only upon his first trade and not upon any subsequent trades (in the case of a sign-and-trade, they don't count the initial trade when the contract is signed). The trade bonus can be defined as a specific dollar amount, a specific percentage of the remaining value of the contract, or some combination (e.g., "$1 million or 10% of the remaining value of the contract, whichever is less"). *In either case, the actual amount cannot exceed 15% of the remaining value of the contract.*


Garnett signed a hundred million dollar contract extension. Fifteen percent of the remaining value [45M] is 6.75M. This allocates over two seasons, making his trade value 25.375M.


----------



## Premier

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*



Amareca said:


> ...while Jefferson will get something like a 6/70M$ extension this offseason.


Extension from rookie contracts can only be five years, at most. Jefferson will get near the maximum, as well.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*

People just need to lighten up. 

At the end of the day, we don't truly know what's being said and offered and such. Or if there are even seriously talking. Fans can make deals they think seem right or good. It could be a deal no one here would do, or something horrible. McHale, Ainge, and a new GM in Kerr, who's 2 weeks into the job. We'll find out soon enough. That is if anything happens at all.


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*



Dissonance19 said:


> People just need to lighten up.
> 
> At the end of the day, we don't truly know what's being said and offered and such. Or if there are even seriously talking. Fans can make deals they think seem right or good. It could be a deal no one here would do, or something horrible. McHale, Ainge, and a new GM in Kerr, who's 2 weeks into the job. We'll find out soon enough. That is if anything happens at all.


true true, we only see what they want us to really, obviously there is a lot behind closed doors we have to try and piece together... at least we know that if a deal is to go through it should happen within the next week or so before draft day.

oh and thanks for the numbers premier


----------



## Ruff Draft

*KG to Boston News!*



> Boston Herald -
> The Celtics and Wolves moved closer to a deal that would bring Kevin Garnett to Boston, according to a source.
> 
> “There’s a good chance nothing happens,” the source cautioned, “but the talks seem to be ongoing. Neither side seems willing to drop this.”
> 
> It was further indicated that if such a deal goes down, it would indeed involve both Al Jefferson [stats] and the Celtics’ No. 5 overall pick in next week’s draft.


:yay: :yay:


----------



## Seuss

*Re: KG to Boston News!*

I'm confused.


Why the hell would KG want to go lose somewhere else?
Him and Pierce + scrubs + ****ty team defense = 2nd round exit.


----------



## wolves4life

*Re: KG to Boston News!*

http://www.nba.com/nba_news/mchalegarnett_070620.html

so far mcfail says nothing is happening...


----------



## Ruff Draft

*Re: KG to Boston News!*

Boston can give Minne the best package, and a 2nd roudn exit is better than no playoffs. I could still see it being a Pho/Bos/Min deal though. Minne get's picks, Marion to Bos, and KG to Pho.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: KG to Boston News!*



Dr. Seuss said:


> I'm confused.
> 
> 
> Why the hell would KG want to go lose somewhere else?
> Him and Pierce + scrubs + ****ty team defense = 2nd round exit.


I think KG + Pierce + Role players (West, Gomes, Allen, Perkins, Szczerbiak) = possible Eastern Conference Champs

Don't underestimate how dynamic a duo of Pierce and Garnett would be in that conference.


----------



## sheefo13

*Best KG trade idea I have seen yet*

In the Pioneer Press they had this trade.

Wolves Trade:
Kevin Garnett (TO Pheonix)
Wolves Get:
Theo Ratliff
Kurt Thomas
#5 Pick (Boston)
#24 Pick (Pheonix)

Suns Trade:
Shawn Marion (To Boston)
Kurt Thomas (To Minny)
#24 Pick (To Minny)
Suns Get:
Sebastian Telfair
Kevin Garnett

Boston Trades:
#5 Pick (to minny)
Theo Ratliff (To Minny)
Sebastian Telfar ( To Pheonix)
Boston Gets:
Shawn Marion

Wolves get two expiring contracts and two first rounders. Perfect start for rebuilding. Wolves would have 3 picks in the first round...


----------



## bruno34115

*Re: Best KG trade idea I have seen yet*

I would rather get Jefferson with the 5th, but I guess I would be fine with this.


----------



## bmac

*Re: Best KG trade idea I have seen yet*

Phoenix would probably have to throw in Atlanta's pick next year and/or Leandro Barbosa to Minnesota as well, but apart from that this would really benefit all teams.

Minnesota clears a ton of cap space and gets some good young players through the draft. Boston gets a guy that can help them immediately while Pierce is still in his prime. And Phoenix gets a guy that could potentially put them over the top. It's win-win-win.


----------



## bruno34115

*Re: Best KG trade idea I have seen yet*

I think that Danny Ainge (or really anyone else) would be inclined to throw in Al Jefferson and then take KG for himself.


----------



## bmac

*Re: Best KG trade idea I have seen yet*

Only problem with that is Boston would have nothing to fall back on if it didn't work out. They'd be trading their future for a few seasons of MAYBE getting out of the East, which is far from a sure thing given how average their supporting cast would be.


----------



## Ruff Draft

*Re: KG to Boston News!*

Let alone the Atlantic Division...


----------



## Ruff Draft

*Re: Best KG trade idea I have seen yet*

I want Jefferson!


----------



## Mateo

*Re: KG to Boston News!*

He doesn't want to go there...

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2912075


----------



## Mateo

*Re: Best KG trade idea I have seen yet*

Huh? How is that the least bit good for us? 1 lottery pick (in not a very strong draft outside 1 and 2) and one late first round pick for the greatest player in franchise history? I'm sorry, but there's nothing good about that trade!


----------



## Mateo

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*

People: cap space doesn't help us *at all*. We could let Garnett walk, losing the fullness of his contract, and still not be under the cap enough to sign any big players. We'd only be like 6 million under the cap, barely more than the MLE.

Not only that, no one wants to come to Minnesota while we're losing. They would barely want to come here if we were winning. Cap space is not the way this team could ever build.

Stop offering scenarios that involve cap space. Use your expiring contracts to get us good players and then come back with the offer.


----------



## socco

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*



Avalanche said:


> amareca we dont want to sit here and hear you over-rate every single one of your players.


Good luck with that...


----------



## socco

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*

I'm gonna merge these 3 threads to try to keep it a bit more organized.


----------



## number1pick

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*

I keep seeing Boston and Phoenix as possible trade partners. If Boston wants him they will probably have to give up the #5 pick, Al Jefferson, and a few other players. If its Phoenix then Boston will be involved and will be getting Marion, Minny will get #5 and other young players, and Phoenix ends up with KG. If they can get Jefferson and the #5 in any of these scenarios I'd take it. Jefferson is already the best low post player under 25, yeah that includes Dwight Howard. Howard has no real post moves and is still learning to react to double teams. Jefferson has gone through that already and is developing more moves. Also, the Wolves would have the #5 pick and #7 pick, they could draft Corey Brewer and Yi Jialian/Joakim Noah and then try to sign Mo Williams. That'd give them a starting lineup of Williams, Foye, Brewer, Jefferson, and Jialian/Noah. That'd be a great young core to have all those guys could grow together and they could just add bench players through small free agent pickups and 2nd round steals. However, they'd have to get rid of Kevin McHale for any of this to work.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*

^ Well, KG just said no about going to Boston, so them wanting him is moot.


----------



## Floods

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*

exactly how did Garnett plan on getting to Phoenix? for stoudemire? thats not happening. for marion? why would phoenix trade kg for marion? taht kills their game style. sorry but kg made a big mistake


----------



## socco

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*



David_Ortiz said:


> exactly how did Garnett plan on getting to Phoenix? for stoudemire? thats not happening. for marion? why would phoenix trade kg for marion? taht kills their game style. sorry but kg made a big mistake


Made a mistake for speaking his mind? He's not the GM, he's not trading himself. He (well, his agent) just said that they wouldn't be interested in Boston but they would be interested in Phoenix if something had to happen. I don't see the problem with that.


----------



## Mateo

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*

I thought it was unlikely Garnett would want to go to Boston. And impossible that he'd want to go to Atlanta. He has no roots there and those teams are contenders. So what's the point?


----------



## rainman

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*

I thought maybe the idea of playing with Paul Pierce might interest him. 

As for KG going to Phoenix for Amare and the #1 the Suns have coming next year from Atlanta rumor, if that happens erect a statue to Mchale because that is the steal of the century.


----------



## Mateo

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*

Seems like it would work for both teams. The Suns would increase their chances of winning the 2008 NBA championship and the Wolves would acquire a good starting point for rebuilding.


----------



## bmac

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*

Amare for KG just isn't gonna happen. The Suns management knows what they're doing. When was the last time they made a bad move.

Not only has Mchale proven to be inept as a GM, but he's working from a position of very little power. He either trades Garnett now or loses him at the end of the season for nothing. Pretty simple equation.


----------



## Mateo

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*



bmac said:


> Amare for KG just isn't gonna happen. The Suns management knows what they're doing. *When was the last time they made a bad move.*


When? They've made a few in the past year, in fact. Signing Jalen Rose, Marcus Banks, overpaying Boris Diaw, etc.

And since when is increasing your team's chances of winning the NBA championship considered a bad move?



> Not only has Mchale proven to be inept as a GM, but he's working from a position of very little power. He either trades Garnett now or loses him at the end of the season for nothing. Pretty simple equation.


No, he has 9 months.


----------



## bmac

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*

Well i meant sometime before the trade deadline.


----------



## socco

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*



bmac said:


> He either trades Garnett now or loses him at the end of the season for nothing. Pretty simple equation.


You're wrong to assume that it's a certainty that Garnett would opt out next summer.


----------



## bmac

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*

Well my point was moreso that Phoenix's management is a whole lot better than Minnesota's. Don't expect a steal in the Wolves favour.

It would be considered a bad move for the simple fact that Amare is 6 or 7 years younger than KG and there isn't that big a gap between them.

So in 5 years instead of Nash and Garnett retiring and the team fading into mediocrity, they'll still have Amare and will still be in a position to contend.


----------



## bmac

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*



socco said:


> You're wrong to assume that it's a certainty that Garnett would opt out next summer.


Well given the moves Mchale has made KG hasn't exactly been given many reasons to stay now has he.


----------



## Mateo

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*



bmac said:


> Well my point was moreso that Phoenix's management is a whole lot better than Minnesota's. Don't expect a steal in the Wolves favour.
> 
> It would be considered a bad move for the simple fact that Amare is 6 or 7 years younger than KG and there isn't that big a gap between them.
> 
> So in 5 years instead of Nash and Garnett retiring and the team fading into mediocrity, they'll still have Amare and will still be in a position to contend.


I'm not sure it's so clear that the Suns will still be "in a position to contend". They'd _probably_ still be a solid playoff team, if that's what you mean. If you prefer making to the second round, sometimes the conference final, for the next 5-8 years instead of winning 1, maybe 2, NBA championships, that's your prerogative I suppose. Myself, I'd rather win an NBA championship. If we had won in 2004 it would have been worth the years of agony for me.


----------



## bmac

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*

I definitely see what you're saying, but it's not like KG makes the Suns a lock to win it all, he just improves their chances a little in the short term.

I'm just not sure it's by enough to warrant sacrificing a 24 year old all-nba first teamer in the process.

Plus when it comes down to it, i just have a feeling a package of Marion, Barbosa, and multiple picks might get it done since there's a chance KG might walk after the season. And if i were the Suns, i'd sooner give up that package than trade Amare.


----------



## Mateo

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*

I'd rather give up that package if I were the Suns too... but I'd also be willing to give up the Amare package. I don't think giving up Amare makes them a "lock" either, but like you said it improves their chances a little bit. Since the Suns are already a very good team, a little bit might be all they need. But it seems that they're unlikely to win it using the current strategy, and hoping that some of these other players simply improve enough to "get over the hump" is a bad idea. So it seems that by not making the trade if it presents itself, they'd be ensuring themselves to maintain as a solid team, but at the same time reducing the likelihood of winning an NBA title, the ultimate goal of any team.

Due to contracts and egos, it seems unlikely that Shawn Marion is a long-term part of the Suns team. So after Nash retires the team is essentially Stoudemire, Barbosa, Diaw, the 2008 Atlanta pick, and whatever the Suns can get for Marion (that is if they have the foresight to trade him before he leaves on his own). Again, that's a solid playoff team but worse than their current team; the team that's not good enough to win it all.


----------



## bmac

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*

I guess they were only a few bad plays/decisions away from having the Spurs on the brink of elimination this season, which would give them hope for potentially getting further next year.

As for years down the road, who knows what could happen. I'd just prefer to have a franchise player like Amare on my team than to not have him, that's all.

Should be interesting to see how this whole KG drama unfolds, whichever way it turns out.


----------



## rainman

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*

My guess is the Mavs and Spurs would pay the airfare to see Amare leave the Suns.


----------



## socco

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*



rainman said:


> My guess is the Mavs and Spurs would pay the airfare to see Amare leave the Suns.


Yeah, I'm sure they'd be thrilled to go up against a Nash/Garnett/Marion trio. Absolutely thrilled.


----------



## socco

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*

*KG traded? Taylor says don't bet on it*

_Timberwolves owner Glen Taylor made it clear that a blockbuster trade offer would be the only type he would listen to for All-Star forward Kevin Garnett.

And even then, the chances are nothing would happen, Taylor said.

"I've talked to Kevin and he is very happy staying here with us," Taylor said. "He was excited about the acquisition of Juwan Howard [in the Mike James trade with Houston]."

Taylor verified that Celtics General Manager Danny Ainge called Wolves vice president of basketball operations Kevin McHale to find out if Garnett was available.

"We're going to listen to any offer," Taylor said. "It would just have to be an exceptional deal for us. "I mean you're right, the odds are just extremely high [Garnett will remain with the Wolves]. I don't know what kind of a deal it would be, but it would have to be something. ... You know it isn't likely that we're going to get the No. 1 or No. 2 draft [pick] because of where they went. [The deal would have to be] something like that, but that's not going to happen. I can tell you nobody's come close.

"You know Kevin's preference is that he stays here. So it isn't like he's out looking for a trade and it isn't like we're looking for a trade."

Taylor said he had no comment about a report on ESPN.com quoting Garnett's agent, Andy Miller, that Garnett wouldn't agree to go to Boston and that Garnett might name teams he would go to in two days.

If you listened to Taylor, you too would be convinced there is zero chance that Garnett will be traded._


----------



## DavidCain

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*



socco said:


> *KG traded? Taylor says don't bet on it*
> 
> 
> 
> "I've talked to Kevin and he is very happy staying here with us," Taylor said. "He was excited about the acquisition of Juwan Howard [in the Mike James trade with Houston]."



hahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaahahhahahahahahaahahahaahahah


this had to come from the onion


----------



## Avalanche

Just so we have the articles in here for those who havnt seen:

GARNETT NIXES DEAL TO BOSTON


> The agent for Minnesota Timberwolves star forward Kevin Garnett told ESPN yesterday that Garnett is not interested in playing for the Boston Celtics .
> 
> ESPN reported that a proposed trade was pulled off the table when Garnett made it clear he did not wish to play in Boston. ESPN, citing sources, said Garnett and Troy Hudson were to headed to Boston in exchange for Al Jefferson, Theo Ratliff, Wally Szczerbiak, Sebastian Telfair and the fifth pick in next Thursday's draft.
> 
> "The Boston trade isn't happening," agent Andy Miller told ESPN. "If a trade were to happen, that's not a destination that we're interested in pursuing."


WOLVES AND SUNS HAVE TALKED TRADE


> Kevin Garnett, according to sources close to the situation, is hoping for a trade to the Phoenix Suns if he has to leave the only team he has ever played for.
> 
> "The Boston trade isn't happening," Garnett's agent, Andy Miller, told ESPN.com's Chris Sheridan. "If a trade were to happen, that's not a destination that we're interested in pursuing."
> 
> Garnett, sources say, wants to move to a warm-weather city and a team that can claim legitimate championship potential.
> 
> The Wolves and Suns have also discussed a Garnett trade. The Wolves, though, naturally want to trade Garnett out of their conference if they can.
> 
> If it has to deal with the Suns -- given the strong possibility Garnett won't sanction a move elsewhere -- Minnesota is expected to demand that Phoenix part with Amare Stoudemire in the exchange, as well as a first-round pick from Atlanta in the 2008 draft that is fully unprotected.


well well well, the deal that everyone said we couldnt get from boston was offered after all... shows that the big guys value around teh league is still very high. bad for the wolves that him saying no made the headlines though if that was kept behind closed doors it would have helped mchale n co.
i do think if we hold out amare will still be offered, i cant fault KG for denying the trade, guy doesnt necissarily want to leave minny he just wants to win, the suns can provide that regardless of what they trade for him.


----------



## DaBabyBullz

The Wolves are complete morons if they don't accept a trade from the Suns that would include Stoudemire and the Atlanta 1st. That is more than Garnett is worth by a long ways by itself. Stoudemire is a stud, and at 24 years of age, is worth Garnett by himself in my book. Add what is likely to be a lotto pick in another strong draft, and that's excellent value for a guy that would opt out after this season if they keep him. Then again, it is the T Wolves, so it shouldn't be any surprise they're too dumb to make a good move and actually utilize their personnel properly. I can see why they didn't trade Garnett earlier in his career, but after they've wasted his best years, and are on the verge of losing him for nothing, it's time to get some value out of him at last. 

I'm not trying to flame here, but come on. How dumb can McHale and the owner possibly be? Garnett's went public with his intent to walk...if you can get a stud 24 year old center and a 1st round pick, that's better than just renting him for a year and then having NOTHING!


----------



## Avalanche

DaBabyBullz said:


> The Wolves are complete morons if they don't accept a trade from the Suns that would include Stoudemire and the Atlanta 1st. That is more than Garnett is worth by a long ways by itself. Stoudemire is a stud, and at 24 years of age, is worth Garnett by himself in my book. Add what is likely to be a lotto pick in another strong draft, and that's excellent value for a guy that would opt out after this season if they keep him. Then again, it is the T Wolves, so it shouldn't be any surprise they're too dumb to make a good move and actually utilize their personnel properly. I can see why they didn't trade Garnett earlier in his career, but after they've wasted his best years, and are on the verge of losing him for nothing, it's time to get some value out of him at last.
> 
> I'm not trying to flame here, but come on. How dumb can McHale and the owner possibly be? Garnett's went public with his intent to walk...if you can get a stud 24 year old center and a 1st round pick, that's better than just renting him for a year and then having NOTHING!


if they get that offer they will take it.

note that in one of the links KG's agent said "ask me again in 2 days"... so saturday maybe the day?


----------



## Dissonance

That guy on that one site had more info on what went down over the last week and could or will happen. Not sure if it's true or not. But I have a hard time thinking anything gets done.

link



> ill start from the top
> -friday june 15
> friday night kg is notified of a preleminary trade agreement with phx for stoudamire and phx pick from atl and is asked if he will waive his opt out clause which he agrees to do
> -mon jun 18th
> kg agent speaks with phx to confirm details and to express his clients' willingness to play there
> -tues june 19th
> in the mounring paperwork on trade to phx for amare starts..phx however is trying to change deal to involve boston. so that they would send marion and thier picks to boston and boston would send the twolves all them players and their pick.
> this is halted because marion whos contract expires next year tells boston he doesnt want to play for them and wont past next season
> -wednesday jun 20th
> unknown to kg, kevin mchale and danny ainge work out a deal not involving phx. late wednesday night kg's agent gets wind of deal which infuriates kg being that he never told the wolves he would go to boston and doesnt like mchale telling him hes goin to phx and then goin behind his back to make a deal wit boston.
> thursday jun21th
> kg tell media he doesnt want to go to boston which nix's this deal cuz boston wont take him unless waives his opt out clause.
> 
> now phx has agreed to give wolves amare but they have asked for time to try involve another team to get the wolves a better package (like the one boston was gonna give)
> this is because phx would like to get something for marion who they konw that wont be resigning next year
> 
> which means that the suns are trying to find a team marion would be willing to sign to long term to who will agrre to send the twolves players and picks. They have untill the draft to do this and if they dont find a team they will send the wolves amare..
> 
> basically kg is goin to phx for amare unless phx can find another team to get rid of marion so they dont have to give up amare.
> 
> now as far as why kg wants to go to phx over boston is that 1 he and nash are mad cool and he thinks he can win a championship there...secondly kg doesnt want to play in in large market like boston or l.a. he doesnt want to have to deal with all the media like that and prefers phoenix smaller market feel ...similar to mn.


----------



## bruno34115

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*



socco said:


> *KG traded? Taylor says don't bet on it*
> 
> _Timberwolves owner Glen Taylor made it clear that a blockbuster trade offer would be the only type he would listen to for All-Star forward Kevin Garnett.
> 
> And even then, the chances are nothing would happen, Taylor said.
> 
> "I've talked to Kevin and he is very happy staying here with us," Taylor said. "He was excited about the acquisition of Juwan Howard [in the Mike James trade with Houston]."
> 
> Taylor verified that Celtics General Manager Danny Ainge called Wolves vice president of basketball operations Kevin McHale to find out if Garnett was available.
> 
> "We're going to listen to any offer," Taylor said. "It would just have to be an exceptional deal for us. "I mean you're right, the odds are just extremely high [Garnett will remain with the Wolves]. I don't know what kind of a deal it would be, but it would have to be something. ... You know it isn't likely that we're going to get the No. 1 or No. 2 draft [pick] because of where they went. [The deal would have to be] something like that, but that's not going to happen. I can tell you nobody's come close.
> 
> "You know Kevin's preference is that he stays here. So it isn't like he's out looking for a trade and it isn't like we're looking for a trade."
> 
> Taylor said he had no comment about a report on ESPN.com quoting Garnett's agent, Andy Miller, that Garnett wouldn't agree to go to Boston and that Garnett might name teams he would go to in two days.
> 
> If you listened to Taylor, you too would be convinced there is zero chance that Garnett will be traded._


I can tell you straight up that this is bull. My buddy plays for 43 Hoops (if you are unaware one of the best Minnesota AAU programs in the state run by former Wolve Cris Carr) and one of his coaches (not sure if it was Carr or not) told him that he had spoken to KG that day (yesterday) and KG said that he is "for sure" being traded and probably to the Suns for the Marion package.


----------



## Avalanche

i dont think anything outside of pheonix is going to get done.

from everything ive heard it looks like the 2 teams are at a stalemate... pheonix dont want to trade amare, and minny doesnt want anything other than amare.
if neither team budge Garnett will probably return to minnesota, if pheonix give up amare then hes off to the suns.


----------



## Ruff Draft

If we get Amare, who is at #7?


----------



## Avalanche

also the best marion trade was him going in a 3 way to boston for the number 5, he has also said that now he doesnt want to go to boston either.
if marion can be sent elsewhere for another high pick, pheonix has much more of an opportunity to get garnett.


----------



## whiterhino

Marion said he will not re-sign in Boston or Minny so we're both out on that deal. Heck no one wants to play in Boston which stinks for us. I mean put a guy with Paul and in the weak east we can make noise but no one wants to come. I wish you guys luck. You have a heck of a player in KG. I thought our deal was a great one for both teams. Boston would have been an instant contender in the pathetic East and Minny would have reloaded quickly with great young talent in Big Al and the #5. Oh well.


----------



## Avalanche

XMATTHEWX said:


> If we get Amare, who is at #7?


Probably still spencer hawes as far as mchale is concerned.

i still take Jeff Green or Noah


----------



## Avalanche

whiterhino said:


> Marion said he will not re-sign in Boston or Minny so we're both out on that deal. Heck no one wants to play in Boston which stinks for us. I mean put a guy with Paul and in the weak east we can make noise but no one wants to come. I wish you guys luck. You have a heck of a player in KG. I thought our deal was a great one for both teams. Boston would have been an instant contender in the pathetic East and Minny would have reloaded quickly with great young talent in Big Al and the #5. Oh well.


it definately would have been interesting, and was pretty good value trade for both teams i agree.

cant fault garnett for wanting no part of another terribly managed and coached team though after all this time, i dont think it was a knock on pierce at all.


----------



## Seuss

Here's a little song I wrote.....


KG is comin to Phx.
I'm happy. Screw Amare, but lets keep ATLs pick.
KG is comin to Phx. Screw Marion and KT. Lets dance.
KG is comin to Phx. :banana:


----------



## Avalanche

Dr. Seuss said:


> Here's a little song I wrote.....
> 
> 
> KG is comin to Phx.
> I'm happy. Screw Amare, but lets keep ATLs pick.
> KG is comin to Phx. Screw Marion and KT. Lets dance.
> KG is comin to Phx. :banana:


your avatar is a scary thought for the rest of the league suess :cheers:


----------



## HKF

I would call Marion's bluff. He's about to turn 30 and he's going to opt out of 16 million? Ha. No way in hell would he do that and his agent would ream him if he did.


----------



## Avalanche

HKF said:


> I would call Marion's bluff. He's about to turn 30 and he's going to opt out of 16 million? Ha. No way in hell would he do that and his agent would ream him if he did.


he'd been whining about wanting to be 'the man' well at least in the spotlight more so and have a bigger role, then he says no to 2 teams who would use him as at least a number 2 option? 
i think hes afraid to be shown up out of the suns system


----------



## Dissonance

Avalanche said:


> he'd been whining about wanting to be 'the man' well at least in the spotlight more so and have a bigger role, then he says no to 2 teams who would use him as at least a number 2 option?
> i think hes afraid to be shown up out of the suns system



Completely untrue. Not that he wants to be the man. That's just bull****.

Marion wants to win. He doesn't want to go to a place where they're far off. Plus, it makes no sense. And he would be smart about it. Even if he feels he doesn't get the respect. Athletes do far worse than say things behind closed doors that get filtered through media. Hell, he is human too. Who wouldn't want to be appreciated? He KNOWS his limitations as well. He couldn't be the #1 somewhere, but he was sure a great 2, when Amare was injured. I just think he doesn't want to start over somewhere for all he's gone through last 8 yrs.


----------



## HKF

I don't think he's afraid of that, because he has put up solid numbers his entire career (all-star numbers). That won't change. He just realizes that he doesn't really affect whether or not the team wins or loses. So him going to a bad team, while he gets more responsibility, deep down he knows he couldn't truly lead them anywhere. The numbers would be fine, but he's not a franchise player even if he's paid like one.


----------



## Avalanche

marion/pierce/jefferson would be an opportunity for him to be much more in the spotlight, and try to compete in the weaker east.

i can understand not wanting to come to minny wihout KG though they would be in full rebuilding mode


----------



## Dissonance

Avalanche said:


> marion/pierce/jefferson would be an opportunity for him to be much more in the spotlight, and try to compete in the weaker east.
> 
> i can understand not wanting to come to minny wihout KG though they would be in full rebuilding mode



Appreciation is different from spotlight. I don't think he wants spotlight. But as I said 8 yrs with the same team, and what he's gone through; Boston or sticking with PHX? They're closer in the WEST than Boston is in the East.


----------



## JuX

HKF said:


> I don't think he's afraid of that, because he has put up solid numbers his entire career (all-star numbers). That won't change. He just realizes that he doesn't really affect whether or not the team wins or loses. So him going to a bad team, while he gets more responsibility, deep down he knows he couldn't truly lead them anywhere. The numbers would be fine, but he's not a franchise player even if he's paid like one.


Tell that to that poster namely David_Ortiz.


----------



## Avalanche

im guessing LA would turn down anything revolving around marion for Bynum?

we need a third team to take on marion, that he will actually play for...


----------



## Seuss

Avalanche said:


> if they get that offer they will take it.
> 
> note that in one of the links KG's agent said "ask me again in 2 days"... so saturday maybe the day?



Oh, he said that?


----------



## Dissonance

Dr. Seuss said:


> Oh, he said that?



He did. But sources told Stein that PHX is where he wants to go.


----------



## bmac

Avalanche said:


> im guessing LA would turn down anything revolving around marion for Bynum?
> 
> we need a third team to take on marion, that he will actually play for...


This obviously isn't likely to happen, but something like this works under the cap:

Phoenix trades:
Shawn Marion
Kurt Thomas
Leandro Barbosa
Atlanta's pick

Phoenix Receives:
Kevin Garnett
Vlad Radmanovic

Minnesota Trades:
Kevin Garnett

Minnesota Receives:
Andrew Bynum
Kwame Brown
Kurt Thomas
Leandro Barbosa
Atlanta's pick

Lakers Trade:
Andrew Bynum
Kwame Brown
Vlad Radmanovic

Lakers Receive:
Shawn Marion

Phoenix get KG, but has to take on Radman's contract (who might actually fit into the Suns style). Minnesota gets Bynum, Barbosa, a potential lottery pick next year and a heap of cap room. The Lakers lose Bynum but adding Marion might be enough to convince Kobe to stay, plus they rid themselves of Radman's horrible deal.

Only problem is it leaves the Lakers very thin in the frontcourt. But a trio of Kobe, Odom and Marion could be dangerous.

Edit: Marko Jaric or Troy Hudson could also be sent to Phoenix and it still works cap wise.


----------



## Mateo

Eh, I'm not that impressed with Bynum. I think he'll be a decent player, but I don't want him on our team.


----------



## jokeaward

Mateo said:


> Eh, I'm not that impressed with Bynum. I think he'll be a decent player, but I don't want him on our team.


Really?


----------



## Samael

I've been following these rumors carefully and I really can't see a KG to PHX scenario happening unless it's straight up(PHX to Min) with no other teams involved because why on earth would any team help PHX become a monster.


----------



## the main event

> Tom Powers of the Pioneer Press: "If, in fact, we're at the point where Kevin Garnett and his agent are nixing possible trades, then the longtime Timberwolves franchise lynchpin will be gone very soon. There's no turning back. This is like being in a long-term relationship and suddenly having your significant other say he or she would like to be able to see other people. It's never the same after that. A fissure has developed. The Wolves tried to trade, or at least strongly considered trading, Garnett. There's no way to pretend it never happened. The love affair is over."


I've got to agree with what said here.
Taylor Stack and Mcfail can come out and say that KG being traded is a long shot and most likely he'll stay in "His beloved 'Sota" but KG came out and said something like "i don't want to go there(boston), i want to go there(PHX)".
it will never be the same, KG will be gone very soon, this way or another.
once he will, i'd like to give my hands on a first interview with the guy after he gets a ring. God dammed if he won't.


----------



## Avalanche

well nothing too exciting coming from today:

Kerr: Suns Are In On KG Talks
http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/46644/20070622/kerr_suns_are_in_on_kg_talks/


> Suns General Manager Steve Kerr acknowledged Friday that the Suns are talking about a trade for Minnesota 10-time All-Star Kevin Garnett but still termed a deal as "tough" to work out because of Garnett's contract and any big deal as a "long shot."
> 
> He also said no player is untradable but that it would take "an awful lot" to pry away a 24-year-old All-NBA first team center such as Amaré Stoudemire, the object of Minnesota's interest in the Garnett talks.


Suns Want To Move Up In Draft
http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/46653/20070623/suns_want_to_move_up_in_draft/


> While many fans will focus on a long shot bid to bring Kevin Garnett to Phoenix, the Suns are also working feverishly behind the scenes to obtain something they thought they would have all along — a lottery selection in the June 28 NBA draft.
> 
> The Suns have enough draft assets — the 24th and 29th pick this year, and Atlanta’s now unprotected pick along with their own next year — that they might be able to get themselves back among the top 10 picks, where there seems to be less of a consensus on players beyond superstars Greg Oden and Kevin Durant.
> 
> “We’re pretty intent on trying to move up,” Suns senior vice president of basketball operations David Griffin said. “We feel like we’re close to moving up significantly, higher up than the teens. We want to get as high as we realistically can get. We have a lot of assets relative to picks, things people would be interested in.”


 note: probably irrelivant as i cant see us including the number 7 for amare, just something regarding the suns plans.

Kerr: Landing Garnett Unlikely
http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/46649/20070622/kerr_landing_garnett_unlikely/


> Phoenix GM Steve Kerr admitted the Suns and T-Wolves have and are talking about a deal to bring Minnesota’s 10-time All-Star to Phoenix. But the chances of getting anything accomplished are somewhere between slim and none.
> 
> “As far as KG, specifically, it’s tough because of the contract,” said Kerr referring to the nearly $50 million Garnett would be due in salary ($44 million) and partial trade kickers ($3.3 million) over the next two years. “As soon as I looked at the financial part, I gagged and choked a little bit.”
> 
> Kerr might not have to worry, since the two sides appear at a stalemate when it comes to the main piece the Suns would have to offer for Garnett.
> 
> Multiple sources say the Timberwolves would insist on getting Stoudemire in any deal. Minnesota has no interest in Shawn Marion, who like Garnett can opt out of his contract next season and become a free agent. Marion has already let it be known that he wouldn’t consider staying in Minnesota for the long term.


----------



## Avalanche

Boston could still be a very slight possibility?
http://celtics.bostonherald.com/celtics/view.bg?articleid=1007930&srvc=sports



> Some in the Celtics [team stats] organization believe there is more smoke than substance behind agent Andy Miller’s assertion that Kevin Garnett will opt out of his contract after next season if Minnesota trades him to the Celtics.
> “I’m willing to bet he hasn’t even talked to (Garnett) and that he’s just trying to posture something so it doesn’t happen,” a Celtics source said yesterday. “In fact, I’m pretty sure of it. So I don’t put much stock in what he said.”





> Celtics officials have known for quite some time that Garnett’s preferred destination is Phoenix, though the Suns are reportedly unwilling to part with the player who would make the deal work - Amare Stoudemire.
> Other teams, including Dallas, are expected to join what is becoming an auction for Garnett, but the Celtics’ offer - Al Jefferson [stats] and this year’s No. 5 draft pick, plus add-ons - still is considered the best.


----------



## Mateo

I don't think the Phoenix deal is happening. Phoenix seems to only be willing to give up Barbosa as a long-term part of the Wolves team, and that's simply not enough. I think if anything happens, it will be the Boston deal. Garnett's agent backed off the assertion that he didn't want to go to Boston, basically saying that his mind might change if a Suns deal can't happen.


----------



## Ruff Draft

Chad Ford reports: 



> Some good news/bad news for Celtics fans.
> 
> The rumblings this afternoon are that Kevin Garnett might back off his "no trade to Boston" demand if the Timberwolves can't work out a deal with the Suns.
> 
> 
> The bad news ... if he doesn't, the clock is ticking on the Paul Pierce time bomb. His agent, Jeff Schwartz, told me that Pierce would love to play with KG and is still hoping that the Celtics find a way to bring in a star. However, if he can't, Schwartz said he thinks Paul will ask for a trade from Danny Ainge, the Celtics executive director of basketball operations.
> 
> "Danny's got to make a decision," Schwartz said. "It just won't make sense to keep Paul if the Celtics can't compete for a championship. They should trade him and get young players that can help them rebuild."
> 
> 
> If KG says no and Shawn Marion says no -- who else is out there? The Celtics could revist a Pau Gasol trade. An offer of the No. 5 pick, Delonte West and the expiring contract of Theo Ratliff may be enough to get it done. That way the Celtics keep Al Jefferson and don't give up much of their core.
> 
> The Grizzlies might just bite at that. They are having trouble deciding between Joakim Noah and Mike Conley at No. 4. This way they could have both. However, we're hearing that the Grizz are also taking to the Hawks about a deal that would send Gasol to Atlanta for the No. 3 pick. That deal would something like this: Josh Childress, Lorenzen Wright, Anthony Johnson and the No. 3 pick for Gasol.


It's still possible!


----------



## Avalanche

so now we wait for paul pierce to snap and demand a trade then counter offer with the number 7, ricky etc.

oh now that would be a perfect end to this saga lol.

i still think the boston deal is a remote chance


----------



## Ruff Draft

It still looks like it. Phoenix isn't run by idiots, and they will hold it out for the best. I'd prefer a youth movement in Minne. I'm really digging Jefferson & the 5.

Foye
Ricky/ McCants
Green
Jefferson
Hawes or Noah

or

Conley Jr
Foye
Thornton
Smith
Jefferson

So many possibilities!


----------



## Avalanche

now if it was just Garnetts agent and not KG that said no to boston hes just screwed the wolves chances of trading garnett big time.
when they got that boston offer they should have "accidently" had it leaked to the media making sure it got to pheonix, then they know that jefferson/#5 was the deal they needed to beat, and the only way they do that is with Amare.

I do think its a good rebuilding start for minny getting Jefferson and another top 10 pick, and also with a decent MLE signing Boston could really come out a top the east.


----------



## Mateo

On the one hand I want us to get the best possible deal, on the other I don't want Garnett to find himself on a team who no longer has much to work with. I think the Boston deal is best because we get both 2 young pieces (Jefferson and #5), and Boston still has a few decent roleplayers (Gomes, Rondo, West, Green) and should be a good team.


----------



## Avalanche

I just want to see Garnett Win.

but i want him to prove that HE can win, which is why i have no problem with the Amare trade, either he has to replace an all nba first teamer and make the team better or take the team with the worst record in the league and make them compete.


----------



## sheefo13

Personally, I feel that Amare and the ATL pick is a ridicluous amount for KG. Giving us Barbosa also is just amazing. All of our best players are around the age of 24 then and a pick or two could really help the wolves. It would be likely, unless the wolves land in the top 3 next season, that the clippers get our pick. I think this season you go with a guy like Thorton hopefully and next year with the ATL pick go with Hibbert. That would put the Wolves in an amazing situation.


----------



## Avalanche

sheefo13 said:


> Personally, I feel that Amare and the ATL pick is a ridicluous amount for KG. Giving us Barbosa also is just amazing. All of our best players are around the age of 24 then and a pick or two could really help the wolves. It would be likely, unless the wolves land in the top 3 next season, that the clippers get our pick. I think this season you go with a guy like Thorton hopefully and next year with the ATL pick go with Hibbert. That would put the Wolves in an amazing situation.


if Amare is in a trade then barbosa is definately not IMO, and rightfully so from pheonix's stand point.
Amare/08 ATL pick is a very good return for any player, it helps the wolves rebuild and become and exciting team around foye/mccants/#7/Amare etc, but pheonix needs to bite the bullet and realise they only have a few more years of steve nash at this level, and the trade IS worth it from their side otherwise they wont win that elusive championship


----------



## LamarButler

*Re: KG to Boston News!*



Dr. Seuss said:


> I'm confused.
> 
> 
> Why the hell would KG want to go lose somewhere else?
> Him and Pierce + scrubs + ****ty team defense = 2nd round exit.


Um, to who exactly?

Boston is in the East.


----------



## Dissonance

As bad as it may sound, I think I would do Amare deal for KG. Future is no guarantee with Amare. Suns need to win now. Management and coaches might not even be here by the time he reaches full potential. If he does. 

I also think a Nash/Marion/KG trio might work better.


----------



## Avalanche

Dissonance19 said:


> As bad as it may sound, I think I would do Amare deal for KG. Future is no guarantee with Amare. Suns need to win now. Management and coaches might not even be here by the time he reaches full potential. If he does.
> 
> I also think a Nash/Marion/KG trio might work better.


it doesnt sound bad, when looking at it for more than a second its the rational deecision to make.
yes on the surface Amare is 24, and an all-nba first teamer, but Garnett is the better overall player, the more experienced player and one whos defense would be invaluable during the playoffs.

the window of opportunity in the nba is short, there are 30 teams... with garnett/nash/marion the suns would have a good 3 or so years as favourites for the title, and they would win at LEAST one IMO.


----------



## Immortal Technique

Hey I was just wondering if you guys would considr this trade resonable. RJ- who is 26 and all star material, Boki Nachbar- an excellent bench playr who shots 3s and can dunk. Hes changed a lot since NO, Marcus Williams, Antoine Wright or Nenad Kristic and a 1st round pick next year for Garnett and Rashad ccants? RJ is still improving and the rest are young and good for developing.


----------



## Avalanche

Immortal Technique said:


> Hey I was just wondering if you guys would considr this trade resonable. RJ- who is 26 and all star material, Boki Nachbar- an excellent bench playr who shots 3s and can dunk. Hes changed a lot since NO, Marcus Williams, Antoine Wright or Nenad Kristic and a 1st round pick next year for Garnett and Rashad ccants? RJ is still improving and the rest are young and good for developing.


NJ doesnt have a chance, i dont intend to be a dick but its just not even worth minnesotas time... they dont have the value on that team to give the wolves what they are looking for in return for Garnett, which is a rebuilding package.

Id be offering Jefferson for Randolph if i was the nets


----------



## Mateo

Yeah, Nets are better off going for Zach Randolph. The Nets don't have any young players that can match the Boston deal (unless the Boston deal is fake).

I think I might like that one better than the Marion trade though. I'd take guaranteed guys like Jefferson and Nachbar over McHale's choice of the 2008 Atlanta pick any day.


----------



## Floods

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*



socco said:


> Made a mistake for speaking his mind? He's not the GM, he's not trading himself. He (well, his agent) just said that they wouldn't be interested in Boston but they would be interested in Phoenix if something had to happen. I don't see the problem with that.


aight i'm not meaning to ruffle any feathers here so NO OFFENSE in advance, but if Garnett's bent on forcing his way to Phoenix he'll be waiting for a quite a while. Now it looks like he'll be stuck in Minnesota next year unless a new team with interest surfaces, and the wolves just keep sinking lower and lower in that conference and next year will be no exception. I thought KG wanted to win?


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*



David_Ortiz said:


> aight i'm not meaning to ruffle any feathers here so NO OFFENSE in advance, but if Garnett's bent on forcing his way to Phoenix he'll be waiting for a quite a while. Now it looks like he'll be stuck in Minnesota next year unless a new team with interest surfaces, and the wolves just keep sinking lower and lower in that conference and next year will be no exception. I thought KG wanted to win?



Yeah, he doesn't think he will win a title in Boston.


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*



Dissonance19 said:


> Yeah, he doesn't think he will win a title in Boston.


and really as good as pierce/garnett would be together, with that management, coaching etc its definately no sure thing.
i think it would be interesting to see the boston deal go down but cant fault garnett for saying no (IF he did, reports say it was only his agent and not garnett personally) he doesnt actually want to leave minnesota he just wants to win


----------



## Dissonance

I have a hard time beliving that his agent would say something without talking to KG first, ya know? Especially with the magnitude of this all and potentially leaving Minnesota, a place he loves. It's never been this close to coming to fruition. Even though he will probably wind up staying.

And wasn't it KG who said "give me two days" thing?


----------



## Avalanche

Dissonance19 said:


> I have a hard time beliving that his agent would say something without talking to KG first, ya know? Especially with the magnitude of this all and potentially leaving Minnesota, a place he loves. It's never been this close to coming to fruition. Even though he will probably wind up staying.
> 
> And wasn't it KG who said "give me two days" thing?


nah, garnetts agent was asked where he thought garnett would end up and responded with "ask me again in 2 days".

i think it may have been his agent quickly responding to boston with "he doesnt want to play there" going off previous discussions with Garnett about wanting to go to pheonix... but could be either obviously i dont know


----------



## the main event

is this the silence that comes before the breaking news storm right now?
or this is really going nowhere?


----------



## Avalanche

the main event said:


> is this the silence that comes before the breaking news storm right now?
> or this is really going nowhere?


no idea its a bit un-nerving really.

probably back to 50/50 that he stays in minny, and hopefully relationships between him and the team dont get too rattled from this if he stays.


----------



## bmac

I wouldn't be too worried. It's not like Garnett publicly came out and demanded a trade or anything, just said that if they were gonna move him Phoenix would be his ideal destination.


----------



## Avalanche

bmac said:


> I wouldn't be too worried. It's not like Garnett publicly came out and demanded a trade or anything, just said that if they were gonna move him Phoenix would be his ideal destination.


yeah pretty much, and garnett has always been a true proffesional so he'll play his hardest wherever he is.

still the quiet all of a sudden is a bit strange.


----------



## Mateo

NY Daily News article that says Garnett doesn't want to go to Boston:

http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/basketball/2007/06/24/2007-06-24_the_lonely_wolf.html

Says he was interested when he heard that he might be going to Phoenix but then got pissed when the Boston rumor was thrown out there. Acts like he'd rather stay in Minnesota if he can't go some place like Phoenix.


----------



## Avalanche

Mateo said:


> NY Daily News article that says Garnett doesn't want to go to Boston:
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/basketball/2007/06/24/2007-06-24_the_lonely_wolf.html
> 
> Says he was interested when he heard that he might be going to Phoenix but then got pissed when the Boston rumor was thrown out there. Acts like he'd rather stay in Minnesota if he can't go some place like Phoenix.


yeh basically garnett doesnt want to leave minnesota, he just wants to win that little bit more.
if he can go somewhere like pheonix than the chance to win would be worth the move, however if he goes elsewhere it could be more risky.


----------



## Immortal Technique

Well I can agree about NJ having no chance but that trade you just spouted out was stupid as ****. Randolph is the oppistie of what we need. Anyway its not like your gonna get much better. You can forget about Phonix trading a player 7 years younger than Garnett as Kerr said. Boston is not an option for KG. Chicago like its own situation with the 9th pick for a nice young playr so I dont see KG going anywhere but Jersey or staying Minny.


----------



## Immortal Technique

Mateo said:


> Yeah, Nets are better off going for Zach Randolph. The Nets don't have any young players that can match the Boston deal (unless the Boston deal is fake).
> 
> I think I might like that one better than the Marion trade though. I'd take guaranteed guys like Jefferson and Nachbar over McHale's choice of the 2008 Atlanta pick any day.


Ofcourse the Boston deal was fake. Dude they offerd everything thy had besides crap and Peirce. They would litraly have 3 players. KG, Pierce, and Wally.


----------



## Dissonance

Immortal Technique said:


> Well I can agree about NJ having no chance but that trade you just spouted out was stupid as ****. Randolph is the oppistie of what we need. Anyway its not like your gonna get much better. You can forget about Phonix trading a player 7 years younger than Garnett as Kerr said. Boston is not an option for KG. Chicago like its own situation with the 9th pick for a nice young playr so I dont see KG going anywhere but Jersey or staying Minny.



He's more likely to stay in Minnesota or go somewhere that's not been named, than NJ. I don't see how you can connect them with KG at this point. They don't have the assets.


----------



## Dissonance

Immortal Technique said:


> Ofcourse the Boston deal was fake. Dude they offerd everything thy had besides crap and Peirce. They would litraly have 3 players. KG, Pierce, and Wally.



It was AL, and #5 and fillers. That is not everything. Green was not in a deal. West and Gomes either. That deal was talked about. KG though said no. His agent wouldn't have said anything, if there was no deal.


----------



## Immortal Technique

Ok fine but Rod is still trying and it doesnt seem like Minnesota will get anything with Phoniex, Boston, or Chicago which are the main suitors. NJ is probably next in lin. They can offer provn starters like Nachbar, RJ, and a future pg Marcus Williams. In all likelinssMarion will opt out and th pick will be a bust. And KG eould be right next to veryones favorite place NY. And who would not want to play with J-Kidd its a nice situation for him. But I understand why you guys can b pissed at me. This is lik the time som stupid Blazer fan kept on trying to convince us of how amazing Randolph was so I'll just leave.


----------



## Avalanche

Dissonance19 said:


> He's more likely to stay in Minnesota or go somewhere that's not been named, than NJ. I don't see how you can connect them with KG at this point. They're not even in the conversation.


i definately agree, there isnt a chance for NJ, Jefferson etc is not a rebuilding package.

And Randolph would be great for Jersey, yes they would have to slow the tempo but they finally get a big to add to the big 3, Carter/Kidd/Randolph is a much better well rounded trio, Randolph is a 24/10 player and a beast down low offensively, hes exactly what they need as long as the rest of the jersey team could change their tempo a bit.


----------



## Immortal Technique

Avalanche said:


> i definately agree, there isnt a chance for NJ, Jefferson etc is not a rebuilding package.
> 
> And Randolph would be great for Jersey, yes they would have to slow the tempo but they finally get a big to add to the big 3, Carter/Kidd/Randolph is a much better well rounded trio, Randolph is a 24/10 player and a beast down low offensively, hes exactly what they need as long as the rest of the jersey team could change their tempo a bit.


Yah thats the thing. We cant change the tempo. Kidd cannot play in that system. Plus incase you havent noticed NJ is trying to add D. By taking away RJ and adding Randolph there goes our bst defender and here come a dfensive liability. I understand you thinking NJ has no rebuilding package but plase dont tll me how Randolph would be a good fit in NJ.


----------



## Avalanche

Immortal Technique said:


> Yah thats the thing. We cant change the tempo. Kidd cannot play in that system. Plus incase you havent noticed NJ is trying to add D. By taking away RJ and adding Randolph there goes our bst defender and here come a dfensive liability. I understand you thinking NJ has no rebuilding package but plase dont tll me how Randolph would be a good fit in NJ.


meh, agree to dis-agree on both accounts i guess


----------



## Immortal Technique

Fine by me.


----------



## bmac

Mateo said:


> I'd take guaranteed guys like Jefferson and Nachbar over McHale's choice of the 2008 Atlanta pick any day.





Immortal Technique said:


> They can offer provn starters like Nachbar


Am i the only one missing something here? What exactly has Nachbar ever proven?

He had a career year last season and still averaged only 9 points a game.


----------



## Mateo

Eh, I'm not sure Garnett would want to go to NJ. He seems to only want out if he's going to a big time contender team. If he nixed Boston, which seems to be the case, he'd nix NJ too IMO. I think he'll stay here for the next year, and I wouldn't be surprised if he resigned here and retired here (which would be fine by me).


----------



## Avalanche

Mateo said:


> Eh, I'm not sure Garnett would want to go to NJ. He seems to only want out if he's going to a big time contender team. If he nixed Boston, which seems to be the case, he'd nix NJ too IMO. I think he'll stay here for the next year, and I wouldn't be surprised if he resigned here and retired here (which would be fine by me).


i wont be either to be honest, i still really cant see him being anywhere else... but i guess anything can happen.


----------



## bmac

New Jersey just doesn't have the pieces to land Garnett. They have no young studs, no early draft picks, no expiring contracts, no chance.


----------



## Floods

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*



Dissonance19 said:


> Yeah, he doesn't think he will win a title in Boston.


It's a much easier path to the Finals through the east than west (Garnett would have to deal with the Bulls, Cavs, and Pistons mainly, compared to the Spurs, Rockets, Mavs, and Jazz out west). Then once he's in the Finals all he and Pierce have to do is win one series against a probably tired western conference team (because they will all beat each other up). Doesn't seem too farfecthed to me.


----------



## Floods

*Re: KG to Phoenix Soon?*

and btw i'm not saying he can't win a title in Phoenix, it'll just be a lot less strenuous in the east


----------



## Floods

Immortal Technique said:


> Ofcourse the Boston deal was fake. Dude they offerd everything thy had besides crap and Peirce. They would litraly have 3 players. KG, Pierce, and Wally.


Sub out Wally for Tony Allen, and throw Rondo in there


----------



## Immortal Technique

Ok first of all. You think a team with Kristic, Carter, Kidd, draft pick would not slaughter the East? NJ has RJ and Marcus ar bothyoung and stus. Wll RJ is still only 27 but Minny ned some vtran stuff. Nachbar didnt get PT until he proved he deserved it. He got 29 points one night! I am byis but I think NJ wants and needs him the most. Because as I statd earlier Phoenix has Amare who can be just as good as KG. Boston really just isnt doing that. Chicago would rather keep the core of Deng, Hinrich, Gordon, and add Noah better than giving up a lot for KG. NJ seems to be the most willing. You guys forget about us now. Mchale will find how thses teams have littl interest or need for KG. Then whn hes desperate around deadlin he'll call up good old Rod. And to above poster LOL. A linup of Rondo, Pierce, Wally, KG, Olowakandi and what Dlont West plus D-League players on the bnch has about as much chance of getting past the first round as Pacman Jones dos of getiin back in the NFL. Its not happning. If Ainge trades th littel peices hs luckily found in the past few years for the future all for getting a 31 year old pf to pair with a sg whos won nothing plus no on else above average on the team hes a bigger fool than I thought.


----------



## Ruff Draft

Well it's not over yet. He doesn't hate Boston, he was just upset things went from PHX to BOS so quick. He absolutely wont play with Wally though. Ship Wally back to Minne, and we are done! An article said he didn't want to necessarily leave, but things have to change.


----------



## Immortal Technique

No bcaus Boston is not dumb nough to ship away all their young talent for a 31 year old PF. Boston, Phoenix, and Chicago dont really need KG.


----------



## the main event

Well, a deal with the suns looks pretty dead.
Sources insist on keeping a KG to boston deal to be still alive. but a poll made among boston fans, i read somewhere, had shown that 90% of fans will not aprove a jefferson trade.
RealGM.Com came out with that information and more : Wolves like Brewer at 7. if KG stays, wolves look to pry for Artest.

What to you think about the last one?
look, if we could get another solid center via trade for hudson,draft Brewer and get Artest somehow(maybe get hudson involved here and push for a center via MLE)our team could look like....well, i dunno, never mind that just tell me what you think about artest coming in here genreally.


----------



## bmac

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...mith,1,5654789.column?coll=cs-bulls-headlines

This guy reckons the PHO-MIN-BOS deal is still alive. Only time will tell if it's legit.

This way they get to keep Jefferson so they aren't completely mortgaging the future as with the KG deal. A frontline of Pierce, Marion and Jefferson would carve up the East, and with Rondo, Green, West and Allen they could run all day. They'd be a little short, but Pierce and Marion are both excellent rebounders which would go a long way to offsetting this.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

Immortal Technique said:


> No bcaus Boston is not dumb nough to ship away all their young talent for a 31 year old PF. Boston, Phoenix, and Chicago dont really need KG.



this is completely wrong...the deal on the table is not "all their young talent"...its Al Jefferson and the number 5, the only significant parts of the deal...with the rest of the deal incuding telfair, a bum...wally, a bum...and theo ratliff which is just a contract...all of the celticvs young talent minus jefferson would still be there...we'd still have rondo, green, gomes, allen etc...sure Al looks like hes gonna be a stud but KG is a hal of famer...AL and the number 5 plus filler is a great deal for the celtics


----------



## Ruff Draft

Boston Herald - 


> Despite reports to the contrary, sources confirmed last night there is still life to a Celtics deal for Kevin Garnett. It was also stated strongly that the club would never make such a move before it had an agreement with the Timberwolves star on a contract extension.
> 
> It was reported in Thursday’s Herald that “the process still is far from complete” on a trade that would include Al Jefferson and the No. 5 pick going to Minnesota, and a source was quoted as saying, “There’s a good chance nothing happens.” But it’s clear the teams are still interested in pursuing the matter.


I still wake up everyday hoping for more news on the deal, and it keeps coming!

---

Minneapolis Star Tribuine - 


> Are the Minnesota Timberwolves leaning towards Florida guard/forward Corey Brewer with the seventh overall pick?
> 
> "He does everything," Wolves coach Randy Wittman said. "Well, he's a scorer. He's a shooter. Those guys in that slot there bring different things, he plays an all-around game. He can put the ball on the floor. I think ... what he's going to be best known [for] early in his career at our level is his ability to defend.
> 
> "He's a legitimate 6-9, really probably going to fit more into the shooting guard, the 2 position, but can play the 3 position. But when you have a guy who's 6-9 who can just get down and lock down and defend you, that's a luxury that you don't always come across."


This is one of McHale's picks that I like. He would make a perfect partner for Foye/McCants. Of course we need a big man, but Corey could easily be the best available talent at #7. I still have a hard time seeing him drop to 7 though.

---

And on the Boston topic. Trading a #5 pick + Jefferson for a superstar isn't something that comes alogn everyday. They keep some very good young talent to put around those two guys, and they should enjoy the straight ride tot he playoffs. I have a hard time believeing that Rondo, West, Green, Allen, and Gomes aren't good talent. They all have so much more to learn. Sure Jefferson is a stud but the upgrade to KG is worth more than a #5 pick.


----------



## JuX

XMATTHEWX said:


> This is one of McHale's picks that I like. He would make a perfect partner for Foye/McCants. Of course we need a big man, but Corey could easily be the best available talent at #7. I still have a hard time seeing him drop to 7 though.


I must ask you. If Brewer is gone before our pick at 7, who would be your next choice?


----------



## Ruff Draft

I'm a huge Noah fan, and he fills all of our needs up-front. However Hawes is still the best available talent. I'd prefer Corey or Joakim, but Spencer wont make me cringe. Thornton is also a very good pick for use, but going for him at #7 may be a reach. I think Noah fits ALOT better next to Jefferson than Hawes does also...


----------



## Ruff Draft

If we end up with the #5 & 7 how do you guys like drafting Corey AND Noah?


----------



## JuX

XMATTHEWX said:


> If we end up with the #5 & 7 how do you guys like drafting Corey AND Noah?


It'd be awesome, because playing with teammate for 3 years will give you some advantage. However, playing together in the NBA may not be the same as playing together in college but who knows it'll be worth it.


----------



## Immortal Technique

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> this is completely wrong...the deal on the table is not "all their young talent"...its Al Jefferson and the number 5, the only significant parts of the deal...with the rest of the deal incuding telfair, a bum...wally, a bum...and theo ratliff which is just a contract...all of the celticvs young talent minus jefferson would still be there...we'd still have rondo, green, gomes, allen etc...sure Al looks like hes gonna be a stud but KG is a hal of famer...AL and the number 5 plus filler is a great deal for the celtics


Oh well the deal I heard about included Green and more but still I dont see it happening with Boston. And dont think I think it would happen with NJ because it wont.


----------



## Ruff Draft

Every little thing we do this off-season will rely on what happens with KG. Noah, Brewer, or Hawes? Artest? Al Jefferson? Not one thing can be decided on until the KG saga is ended, and I hope it happens soon. 

I'd like to state I like our team after the KG to Boston trade more than what we could get now. I love Garnett, but it is time to move on man. Al Jefferson and two high draft picks appeal much more too me than Garnett + Artest/J. Rich/etc.


----------



## Ruff Draft

Los Angeles Times - 


> The owners of the Lakers and Minnesota Timberwolves have begun talks for a trade that would involve sending Kevin Garnett to the Lakers, league sources said Monday.
> 
> A multi-team trade discussion is underway involving the Lakers, Indiana, Minnesota and possibly a fourth team, with the Lakers getting Garnett and the Pacers getting Lamar Odom and teenage center Andrew Bynum from the Lakers. Another minor player will likely be added to make the deal work financially.
> 
> Jerry Buss and Timberwolves owner Glen Taylor spoke by phone for 20 minutes Friday. Buss reportedly ended the conversation by suggesting that Lakers General Manager Mitch Kupchak and Timberwolves vice president of basketball operations Kevin McHale would continue the discussion Monday.
> 
> Kupchak, Buss and Lakers Coach Phil Jackson met on Friday to discuss options based on the assumption they would still have Bryant, The Times has learned.


Garbage. Unless Boston is that other team this is a horrible idea. I want Al Jefferson & the #5 or we make one last run with KG and guys like Artest.


----------



## Ruff Draft

It does seem possible however. KG to LA, Bynum + Odom + filler to Indiana, Jermaine + some decent filler to Boston, and Jefferson and/or picks to Minne.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

XMATTHEWX said:


> It does seem possible however. KG to LA, Bynum + Odom + filler to Indiana, Jermaine + some decent filler to Boston, and Jefferson and/or picks to Minne.


It seems pretty fair to me. Everyone gets what they want.

Kobe and KG in LA

JO and Pierce in Boston

Bynum and Odom to the Pacers to team up with Granger for rebuilding

Minne get Jefferson and some young prospects to begin rebuilding.


----------



## bruno34115

Not a chance Boston gives up Jefferson for O'neal.


----------



## Mateo

Well, I personally don't think this is any different than the Boston rumor or the Phoenix rumor. The only difference is that it's LA so the media are talking about it more. I'm not holding my breath, but if it does happen we better get more than just draft picks because our management are horrible talent evaluators.


----------



## Dissonance

I don't think they'd make a move with Kobe's status in limbo. Though they're not taking it serious as they should. But I think LA is a little late to get in the game. Even if it is or not, I hope it just helps pressure the Suns into making a deal.


----------



## Ruff Draft

Boston: JO, Odom, David Harrison, Mo Evans, Sasha 
Minny: Al Jefferson, #5, Ratliff, Wally 
Indy: Bynum, Green, Farmar, Kwame, 19 
LA: KG, Hudson, Blount 

What is each team losing: 

Boston loses: Al, Green, #5, Wally and Ratliff 
LA loses: Odom, Bynum, Kwame, Farmar, 19, Evans, Sasha 
Indy loses: JO, Harrison 
Minnesota loses: KG, Hudson, Blount


----------



## Ruff Draft

Or if KG ends up staying we trade for Artest, draft Nick Young, and sign Magloire.


----------



## bruno34115

XMATTHEWX said:


> Or if KG ends up staying we trade for Artest, draft Nick Young, and sign Magloire.


F*** that.


----------



## bruno34115

XMATTHEWX said:


> Boston: JO, Odom, David Harrison, Mo Evans, Sasha
> Minny: Al Jefferson, #5, Ratliff, Wally
> Indy: Bynum, Green, Farmar, Kwame, 19
> LA: KG, Hudson, Blount
> 
> What is each team losing:
> 
> Boston loses: Al, Green, #5, Wally and Ratliff
> LA loses: Odom, Bynum, Kwame, Farmar, 19, Evans, Sasha
> Indy loses: JO, Harrison
> Minnesota loses: KG, Hudson, Blount


This seems like it mike work for everyone, it would really depend on how much Indy likes Bynum.


----------



## Mateo

Now they're saying that the 4 team deal is falling apart and now the discussion is just LA and us. With the deal being Odom, Bynum, Kwame.... oh god that's an awful deal for us. I hope, and think, this LA thing is drowning in the water. They're in desperation mode right now.


----------



## bruno34115

Mateo said:


> Now they're saying that the 4 team deal is falling apart and now the discussion is just LA and us. With the deal being Odom, Bynum, Kwame.... oh god that's an awful deal for us. I hope, and think, this LA thing is drowning in the water. They're in desperation mode right now.


Oh god no..

edit: seriously I'd rather have Marion, fillers and ATL's pick next year.


----------



## Mateo

Yeah, this is probably the worst deal I've heard yet. I don't think it's going to happen though. It sounds like McHale wants more/better young players (thank god).


----------



## JuX

LA? No way. I prefer the PHX & BOS deals, tho.


----------



## Smithian

If you all take this over the Phoenix deal, I will laugh until I cry.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

1.Kobe is the top ranked player in jersey sales,he will not be allowed to go to a small market,only 2 possible destinations as already stated and thats nyc and chicago

2.Obviously lakers will not allow him to stay out west

3. Nyc would be fantastic imo but the bulls are more championship ready than the knicks and with all the jordan hoopla and kobes obvious hero worship of MJ i think he`ll end up there if the bulls are brave enough


----------



## Zuca

I still think that the best idea is to send KG to Phoenix... I see the Phoenix deal as the best deal you can get for him.


----------



## Floods

ooooooooo this will be a draft day to remember


----------



## Ruff Draft

No deal with LA will happen, and reports say Kobe called KG and said "get away from the Lakers." I still think my 4-way trade was a great idea...


----------



## Ruff Draft

This will all be done in a day or two, and it's going to be a non-stop ride until then. I can't wait! I still think that 4-way happens... it was just picture-perfect!


----------



## bmac

"Look for something to happen very soon with the Timberwolves, who are, in one executive’s words “committed to trading Kevin Garnett right now.“ We spoke to multiple teams tonight who all claim that there they are very active in trade talk, with another Western Conference executive stating that in his opinion it was 50/50 between the Lakers and Phoenix as to who will get him."

http://draftexpress.com/blogs.php?blogid=3


----------



## Avalanche

theres no way a 2 team deal with the lakers can go through, not even mchale could be that stupid.
look at the four teams in the original deal, IND/MIN/BOS/LAL .. you really think 3 ex celtics players are going to help the Lakers get garnett on the cheap? old loyalties/rivalries dont die easily, especially with all 3 of them involved.

this could all just be smoke to scare the suns, they have issues with the lakers as is let alone if Garnett goes there so it could be (hopefully) wolves management trying to scare pheonix into offering amare


----------



## bmac

I wouldn't hold your breath waiting for Amare.

McHale's negotiating skills are strangely reminiscent of George Costanza passing on NBC's offer for their pilot, changing his mind, and then consequently agreeing to accept a significantly worse deal.


----------



## Mateo

Yeah, McHale traded Cassell and 2 first round picks for the privilege of overpaying Marko Jaric. I wouldn't be surprised if we offered Garnett and our 1st round pick for "future considerations".


----------



## Ruff Draft

Paul Pierce wants a partner.


> Yahoo.com -
> According to a league executive, Paul Pierce has finally told team management that unless the Celtics come out of this week with a talented veteran co-star for him, they should expect him to make a public declaration soon after Thursday's draft that he wants a trade.
> 
> "Danny is under tremendous pressure, from inside and outside, to get a deal for someone done this week," one league executive said.


---

Minnesota is trying hard to move K.G.


> Newsday -
> The rapid acceleration of the Kevin Garnett talks on the heels of his public rejection of possibly being dealt to Boston, coupled with Glen Taylor's intervention in the matter, only buttressed the notion that Minnesota has been "pushing Garnett hard" to multiple teams, a person with knowledge of the situation said Monday.


---

I'll give it one more shot!

KG --> LA 

Lamar Odom, #19 --> Boston 

Kwame, Bynum, Ratliff, #5 --> Minny 

Minne-
Foye
Brewer (5)/ McCants 
Ricky/ Hassell
Noah or Wright (#7)/ Smith/ Howard
Bynum/ Blount

LA-
MLE PG
Kobe
Walton
KG
Mihm

Bos-
Rondo/West
Pierce/ Green/ Allen
Odom/ Gomes
Jefferson
Perkins

I'm a bigger fan of Jefferson than I am Bynum, but they're both budding big-men and the trade seems fair for everyone! 2 More days!


----------



## bruno34115

I am hearing that KG to LA is dead..


----------



## Ruff Draft

bruno34115 said:


> I am hearing that KG to LA is dead..


What the problem is that Odom & Bynum don't appeal to McHale for KG.


----------



## Ruff Draft

The Atlanta board is saying that ESPN has reported that ATL is now involved in three way discussions with Phoenix and Minnesota. 



> Principle pieces:
> 
> KG to PHX
> 
> Amare and Barbosa to ATL
> 
> #3, #11, Childress, KT, Marvin?, and scrap coming to Minny.


I can dig it!


----------



## bruno34115

That was just the idea that a poster on realgm came up with, and its obvious that he's a Wolve fan. If we were somehow able to acquire Al Horford, 11 (probably like Thornton, Young, Wright) and to top it off we would get the number 2 overall player in the 05 draft and a servicable player like Childress, the deal would already be done by done. Not to mention the Suns wont give up both Amare and Barbosa.


----------



## Ruff Draft

I know. I'm not putting any truth to it what so ever. Just rumors to keep us busy till Thursday.


----------



## bruno34115

Ya but I agree, the idea of getting Atlanta involved is definitly something that the Wolves and the fans should be interested in. I think that if Phoenix was to send Marion and Barbosa to Atlanta (Marion could play 4 the the east, Barbosa would be the scoring point Billy Knight keeps refusing to draft) there is a good chance that the Hawks might be interested. 

Im not really sure how far over or under the cap the Hawks are, obviously them being under the cap would help tremendously because they don't really have any big contracts to give up other than Joe Johnson. 

Anyway you have to believe that the Hawks would value Marion and Barbosa more than the 3 and the 11. In fact they would easily be in contention in the east with Johnson, Marion, Barbosa and Josh Smith. For the Wolves to get the 3rd and the 11th picks would be absolutely ideal. For me I would love it if we used the picks on Horford at 3, either Brandon Wright or Noah at 7 (my preferance would be Wright) and then still be able to take the best available player at 11 (you would assume one of the SF's would be available, think Al Thornton).


----------



## Ruff Draft

That is another good idea. Marion would fit very well in ATL, but is he too much like Josh Smith? I think I may prefer a deal without Boston now. #3, 7, and 11 is awesome.

Barbosa
Johnson
Smith
Marion
-Insert Center-


----------



## JuX

XMATTHEWX said:


> That is another good idea. Marion would fit very well in ATL, but is he too much like Josh Smith? I think I may prefer a deal without Boston now. #3, 7, and 11 is awesome.
> 
> Barbosa
> Johnson
> Smith
> Marion
> -Insert Center-


Yet you just said in another thread about Stars wanting out in the NBA forum that you're still up for the Boston Trade. I suppose u just said that before getting to read this post above yours.


----------



## bruno34115

I would probably prefer the Boston deal still, just due to the fact that Jefferson is a proven commodity whereas Horford is not an absolute can't miss prospect. Either way both deals would be great.


----------



## JuX

The LA deal is probably dead now, but I just read some rumors that the Wolves want to package Hudson and Jaric along with KG to Lakers. Probably won't happen, though.


----------



## Dissonance

XMATTHEWX said:


> That is another good idea. Marion would fit very well in ATL, but is he too much like Josh Smith? I think I may prefer a deal without Boston now. #3, 7, and 11 is awesome.
> 
> Barbosa
> Johnson
> Smith
> Marion
> -Insert Center-



Why would Marion want to go to ATL? 

I highly doubt Barbosa gets moved anywhere.


----------



## Ruff Draft

Juxtaposed said:


> Yet you just said in another thread about Stars wanting out in the NBA forum that you're still up for the Boston Trade. I suppose u just said that before getting to read this post above yours.


I'm not sure yet what I want, but this wouldn't be a bad option.


----------



## Ruff Draft

Dissonance19 said:


> Why would Marion want to go to ATL?
> 
> I highly doubt Barbosa gets moved anywhere.


Yeah, I really doubt anything including PHX happens. All just rumors too keep us on the edge of our seats.


----------



## Dissonance

XMATTHEWX said:


> Yeah, I really doubt anything including PHX happens. All just rumors too keep us on the edge of our seats.



Well, I think if KG gets moved, he is going to PHX. If not, we're trading 2-3 picks (ATL included) and possibly a filler to someone in the top 10. 

Green, Noah, Wright, Brewer, all worked out for the Suns. Suns officials also flew to So Cal to see Yi workout. Agents don't let all this happen late unless a team is serious in moving up.


----------



## Ruff Draft

I still see Boston & Minnesota as the ideal trade for both teams. Phoenix will definately move into the top 10 though. I can see that happening easily.


----------



## Dissonance

Maybe the ideal trade for Minnesota, but I don't see it happening. Boston doesn't want to give up Al anymore. KG probably still doesn't want to go there. LA doesn't have enough, nor would it work in keeping Kobe.

PHX just seems to be the most logical place for KG.


----------



## Ruff Draft

Well with Paul Pierce hitting Ainge with the whole "fix it or i am out" thing. I see anyone on the Celtics being tradable.


May I ask what is that in your avatar? A ribcage?


----------



## Dissonance

Yeah, but even if they wanted to, KG decides where he goes. But they're probably better off moving Pierce to like Chicago or something and continue the youth movement they started with him there. Ainge got too infatuated with young players.


Yeah, it is. It's an album cover.


----------



## Ruff Draft

I guess I will throw another one out there from a realgm guy.



> THE LAKERS TRADE- kwame brown(expiring contract), Lamar odom, andrew bynum, and the 19th pick
> 
> THE T-WOLVES TRADE- kevin garnett, and marko jaric or troy hudson (depending on which the lakers want)
> 
> THE CELTICS TRADE- theo ratliff(expiring contract), Al jefferson, #5 and 2009 1st round pick (which was minnesotas but traded it to boston in the wally szczerbiak trade.)
> 
> THE LAKERS RECEIVE- kevin garnett and marko jaric or troy hudson
> 
> THE T-WOLVES RECEIVE- kwame brown(expiring contract), theo ratliff(expiring contract), al jefferson, #5, #19, and 2009 1st round pick
> 
> THE CELTICS RECEIVE- lamar odom and andrew bynum


God, I cannot wait for thursday night.


----------



## Ruff Draft

I think the Atlanta talks may be for real. If they weren't into this I think they would've pulled the trigger on the Ridnour for #11 deal already.



> ESPN just reported that the LA/MIN talks are done. Jim Gray reporting that there are talks with MIN/PHO/BOS. The other thing is MIN/PHO/ATL.


----------



## ATLien

What would ATL be trading/receiving? I hope it isn't Marion.


----------



## Ruff Draft

From ESPN.com



> Kevin Garnett went so far as to talk to Kobe Bryant about the two stars playing together on the Los Angeles Lakers. He might want to give Steve Nash a call.
> 
> ESPN's Jim Gray reported on Tuesday night that a league source said that the latest trade scenario has Garnett landing in Phoenix with the Suns.
> 
> Three teams are involved in these discussions, with the Suns getting Garnett, the Celtics picking up Phoenix forward Shawn Marion and the Wolves acquiring the fifth pick in Thursday's draft and players from Boston.
> 
> This development comes after ESPN's Ric Bucher reported earlier on Tuesday that talks between the Lakers and Wolves concerning Garnett had broken down. The Lakers had reportedly offered a package containing at least forward Lamar Odom and center Andrew Bynum.
> 
> The current trade is basically contingent on whether Marion would agree to a contract extension with the Celtics, Gray reported. Marion can opt out of his contract after the 2007-08 season. The Suns have spoken to Marion about the deal.
> 
> The Suns and Wolves spoke about a Garnett trade last week, and according to ESPN.com's Marc Stein, Marion told Phoenix that he would not want to play for Minnesota or Boston.
> 
> Sources have told Stein that Garnett and Nash have become good friends in recent years. Garnett, a 10-time All-Star, has told the Wolves that he wants to play for a warm weather team that has a legitimate chance to win the championship.
> 
> Garnett can also opt out of his contract after the coming season, prompting talks that the Timberwolves refused to entertain for years.


----------



## Dissonance

TheATLien said:


> What would ATL be trading/receiving? I hope it isn't Marion.


Good question. 

I kinda have a feeling Marion will stand firm on not going to Boston. Which means I don't think he will agree to ATL either. Make no sense for him to go there. Maybe that deal would involve Amare?


And did something happen or will happen to put "bummed out fan" on your user thing?


----------



## Ruff Draft

The thought of all these guys moving on draft day, along with all the great rookies gives me goosebumps!


----------



## Ruff Draft

Los Angeles Times - 


> The Lakers have tried to acquire Kevin Garnett directly from the Timberwolves after the Celtics withdrew from a possible four-team trade.
> 
> But the Lakers will not be able to acquire Garnett in a straight two-team trade between just the Lakers and Wolves.
> 
> Kevin McHale is seeking a deal in which his team gets back young players, high draft picks and salary cap relief.


Well it looks like the only 2 team deal that isn't completely shut down is Minne-Boston. :clap2:


----------



## ATLien

Dissonance19 said:


> Good question.
> 
> I kinda have a feeling Marion will stand firm on not going to Boston. Which means I don't think he will agree to ATL either. Make no sense for him to go there. Maybe that deal would involve Amare?
> 
> And did something happen or will happen to put "bummed out fan" on your user thing?


It's not that I don't like Marion, but Smith is a similar type of player and he's younger and cheaper. Phoenix shopping Amare doesn't make any sense to me.

Nothing's happened.... yet. I'm just preparing myself for something awful.


----------



## bmac

$17 mil is a hell of a lot to walk away from, especially since no other team will go close to giving him that much.


----------



## Dissonance

Oh, no I agree. Marion wouldn't make sense there. He would need to go to a team that can contend or you're wasting him IMO.

I don't know, despite the young age, I think a Nash-Marion-KG trio works better. They're older, I know, and I might be crazy. Just I think he is too important in what the Suns do.


I do that. Preparing for the worst. If it happens, you can't be disappointed.


----------



## Dissonance

bmac said:


> $17 mil is a hell of a lot to walk away from, especially since no other team will go close to giving him that much.



True. But I don't think they will send him there if he doesn't agree to an extension though.


----------



## bmac

That's true. But they also run the risk of having Pierce go through with his trade demands if they can't get him any help.

I think the trio of Marion, Pierce and Jefferson could really make some noise in the East.


----------



## Ruff Draft

Well right now it doesn't seem like Minnesota will be getting Jefferson. I'm not very satisfied with #5, and some expirings. Damn!


----------



## Avalanche

XMATTHEWX said:


> Well right now it doesn't seem like Minnesota will be getting Jefferson. I'm not very satisfied with #5, and some expirings. Damn!


pheonix/boston/minny deal would be:

Boston recieves: Marion

Pheonix recieves: KG

Minny recieves: #5, '08ATL pick, #24, KT, Theo

with some filler added, possibly hudson, telfair etc but i guess those would be the basics of the deal


----------



## Dissonance

Getting ridiculous now with conflicting reports out there now.

someone posted this on real gm



> Jerry Brown said the Suns are not trading Amare for KG
> 
> Ric Bucher said the Suns are willing to trade Amare for KG
> 
> Jim Grey said the Suns are ready to send Marion packing for KG
> 
> Andy Katz said the Suns are trading into the top 10
> 
> Gambo said the Suns are most likely not getting a top 10 pick



I also saw a separate one saying Suns expect to keep Marion and and is not in a deal for the Bobcats pick. Right next to the 3 team potential deal for KG involving him lol. 

I can't ****ing wait til we have ourselves a resolution to all this.


----------



## bmac

I just saw in another thread that the Charlotte deal is rumoured to be Marcus Banks + #24 + atl pick for #8.

Dunno if it's true but that's a pretty sweet deal for the Suns, getting a top 10 pick AND dumping Banks.


----------



## Avalanche

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/46731/20070627/amare_to_the_hawks/



> Yet an even bigger trade concept, ESPN.com has learned, was hatched Tuesday by the Wolves, in which Phoenix would likely be asked to trade away the player it has been trying not to trade, All-NBA center Amare Stoudemire, who would go to the Atlanta Hawks .
> 
> Minnesota, sources say, has been adamant that any trade with Boston would include Al Jefferson. The Celtics, in turn, are willing to part with Jefferson only if they're the team that gets Garnett. It remains to be seen if either side softens its stance in the final hours before the draft.
> 
> In the newer trade scenario, sources say, Minnesota is looking to acquire Atlanta's No. 3 and No. 11 picks in the draft along with several cap-friendly contracts from the Hawks and Suns. To participate, Atlanta wants Stoudemire from Phoenix.


well this just gets even more interesting, do we preffer to have the 3 and 11 picks in this draft plus expirings, or do we want amare?
and "hatched by the wolves" looks like our management is at least trying to get as much as possible if they have to deal him.
although i think pheonix would get the number 11 pick and the wolves could get the ATL pick.

something along the lines of:

Min trades: KG
Min recieves: Zaza, Childress, Lue, KT, Lo Wright, #3, #11 OR ATL 08 pick

ATL trades: zaza, childress, lue, lo wright, #3, #11
ATL recieves: Amare, Marcus Banks

Pheonix trades: Amare, Marcus Banks, KT
Pheonix recieves: Garnett
and the possibility of pheonix trading the 08 pick for the 11


----------



## Ruff Draft

Now that is the report I wanted to read. Minnesota is stickign with Al Jefferson, or better! Good job McHale.

---

ESPN - 


> With the Los Angeles Lakers ' attempts to construct a multi-team deal or a direct trade with the Minnesota Timberwolves collapsing, ESPN's Jim Gray reports that talk of a potential three-team trade that would involve Minnesota, Boston and Phoenix has been rekindled, in which the primary cost to the Suns would be All-Star forward Shawn Marion moving to the Celtics.
> 
> Yet an even bigger trade concept, ESPN.com has learned, was hatched Tuesday by the Wolves, in which Phoenix would likely be asked to trade away the player it has been trying not to trade, All-NBA center Amare Stoudemire, who would go to the Atlanta Hawks .
> 
> Minnesota, sources say, has been adamant that any trade with Boston would include Al Jefferson. The Celtics, in turn, are willing to part with Jefferson only if they're the team that gets Garnett. It remains to be seen if either side softens its stance in the final hours before the draft.
> 
> In the newer trade scenario, sources say, Minnesota is looking to acquire Atlanta's No. 3 and No. 11 picks in the draft along with several cap-friendly contracts from the Hawks and Suns. To participate, Atlanta wants Stoudemire from Phoenix.
> 
> Such a trade would hold significantly greater appeal to Minnesota than any Celtics' offer that didn't include Al Jefferson. The Hawks, meanwhile, would be able to reunite Stoudemire with ex-Suns teammate Joe Johnson and immediately field a promising big-and-small core to build around and make Atlanta competitive, given the current state of the Eastern Conference.
> 
> The Suns, though, are understandably reluctant to part with Stoudemire after he made the All-NBA first team in what appears to be the most successful comeback from microfracture knee surgery that the NBA has ever witnessed.


----------



## Ruff Draft

Atlanta would be damn good!

PG
Johnson
Smith
Marvin
Amare


----------



## sheefo13

Well I must say tomorrow is going to be interesting...or nothing could happen. Something that would be interesting to see is if it was a 3 way between LAL and BOS where we got pick 5,19, Jefferson and Bynum... That would be sick. I would probably pick up Brewer Hawes and Crittenton in the draft... It would be ridiculous!


----------



## ATLien

That would be hilarious if after all this nothing happens on draft day. It might happen after the draft, which might mean ATL is picking for MIN. We'll see.


----------



## sheefo13

I think since nothing is concrete right now, I highly doubt anything will happen tomorrow on draft night... We'll see.


----------



## JuX

What a crazy offseason for us Wolves fan this summer, huh?

Apparently the talks is now up and running. It said we won't get Amare.


----------



## Floods

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2917781

Here's your Minny/PHO/C's scenario (which looks pretty likely ATM)



> There was a growing sentiment around the league Tuesday night that the Kevin Garnett sweepstakes are nearing a conclusion and that the Phoenix Suns are the most likely winners, with two trade scenarios emerging that could potentially land Garnett in the desert by draft night.
> With the Los Angeles Lakers' attempts to construct a multi-team deal or a direct trade with the Minnesota Timberwolves collapsing, ESPN's Jim Gray reports that talk of a potential three-team trade that would involve Minnesota, Boston and Phoenix has been rekindled, in which the primary cost to the Suns would be All-Star forward Shawn Marion moving to the Celtics.


And here's the ATL/Minny/Suns scenario (which doesn't seem nearly as likely, but interesting)



> Yet an even bigger trade concept, ESPN.com has learned, was hatched Tuesday by the Wolves, in which Phoenix would likely be asked to trade away the player it has been trying _not_ to trade, All-NBA center Amare Stoudemire, who would go to the Atlanta Hawks.


----------



## JuX

Marion will probably opt out of his contract a year after getting traded to the Celtics if it happens. A lot of things are happening, a lot of talks today and we will see what will happen. If it happens, Congratulations to Phoenix.


----------



## Floods

I think the deal is contingent on Marion agreeing to an extension with the Celtics. Otherwise no deal.


----------



## Dissonance

I don't think the Celtic's would do the deal unless he tells them he's not gonna opt out/or sign an extension though. Does getting Marion appease Pierce anyway?

Hawks deal could happen then. Unless Twolves just do it with the Suns and ask for Amare. But I did hear Wolves don't want Amare anymore.


----------



## Floods

Dissonance19 said:


> I don't think the Celtic's would do the deal unless he tells them he's not gonna opt out/or sign an extension though. Does getting Marion appease Pierce anyway?


it's progress. :wink:


----------



## Avalanche

Dissonance19 said:


> I don't think the Celtic's would do the deal unless he tells them he's not gonna opt out/or sign an extension though. Does getting Marion appease Pierce anyway?
> 
> Hawks deal could happen then. Unless Twolves just do it with the Suns and ask for Amare. *But I did hear Wolves don't want Amare anymore.*


yeh it seems like the ATL part of the deal is the wolves doing, trying to move amare there for more picks and cap space.
anyone have an idea why the wolves are suddenly not interested in just bringing Amare in?

still if we got the 3rd, 7th and 11th picks in this draft thats a big of a step to rebuilding as you can get.

Foye
Mccants
Green/Brewer
Horford
Hawes


----------



## Dissonance

Now I'm hearing that deal is not gonna happen. I'm listening to ktar620, PHX radio show, and Gambo shot it down. He said only deal PHX does is probably KT and a future pick to Bobcats to shave off 8 M.

And I also heard somewhere else Minn/ATL/PHX rumor was started as a joke and there is nothing to it.


Not sure what is going on anymore. I hate all these damn rumors. I wish something would get done.


----------



## HKF

Ha. Stupid rumors. I hate them.


----------



## Avalanche

after all of this talk surely him returning would be a strange feeling to KG, not only that but the whole section of off-season before the draft would have ben wasted while we could have been trying to upgrade the team around him.


----------



## Avalanche

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/46747/20070627/phoenix_atlanta_minnesota_three_way_close/



> Minnesota Timberwolves forward Kevin Garnett is close to going to the Phoenix Suns in a monumental three-way trade that would send Phoenix forward Amare Stoudemire to the Atlanta Hawks , league sources said Wednesday.
> 
> Atlanta would move the Nos. 3 and 11 picks in Thursday's draft, as well as Zaza Pachulia and Anthony Johnson, to Minnesota.
> 
> Minnesota owner *Glen Taylor has delivered a mandate to his basketball executives to get a deal done, one league executive said*
> 
> ....
> 
> The deal hinges on Atlanta general manager Billy Knight saying yes, as well as Hawks ownership, which is mired in lawsuits, being willing to increase payroll. It is believed that star Hawks guard Joe Johnson talked to his former Suns teammate on Wednesday and that the 24-year-old Stoudemire, a first-team All-NBA choice, told him that he'd welcome the trade.


----------



## Dissonance

Yeah, we've all seen that. I posted it like a hr ago and every board has picked up on it.

Then I just heard on the radio, that the deal is not true. So, I don't know..


----------



## Ruff Draft

There has to be something in the works. Or else Atlanta would have Ridnour by now, and Amare wouldn't of had the conversation with JJ.


----------



## Avalanche

Dissonance19 said:


> Yeah, we've all seen that. I posted it like a hr ago and every board has picked up on it.
> 
> Then I just heard on the radio, that the deal is not true. So, I don't know..


yeah just pointing out the 2 interesting parts of it, taylor has given the go ahead, and its serious enough (apparently) for JJ to be calling amare and getting the ok to play in ATL.

if garnett is being traded this really does improve all 3 teams i think, wolves rebuild with a lot of picks this draft, suns get their 3 year window with nash and garnett, and atlanta.... well who woulda thought, get them a point guard and they are a hell of an exciting and talented team.


----------



## JuX

I don't quite get why the Wolves probably won't get Amare in the trade.


----------



## Mateo

How does this help us? We don't get a single proven player out of the deal. And McHale, a horrible talent evaluator, will make draft picks.


----------



## JuX

Oh, joy. The misery of being a Wolves fan.


----------



## Dissonance

Avalanche said:


> yeah just pointing out the 2 interesting parts of it, taylor has given the go ahead, and its serious enough (apparently) for JJ to be calling amare and getting the ok to play in ATL.



Yeah, you're right. But I don't know what to believe anymore. Probably get an update on it during sportscenter though. In like 17 mins.


----------



## JuX

I thought Taylor is in China???


----------



## Avalanche

Mateo said:


> How does this help us? We don't get a single proven player out of the deal. And McHale, a horrible talent evaluator, will make draft picks.


well with the 3, 7 and 11 picks... unless he makes a huge reach on someone its pretty hard for him to stuff that up, all the right guys have been worked out and we'd likely end up with horford, hawes and whichever SF drops to 11.
that gives us 3 positions filled, all be it with rookies.
all we would need to do is unload Jarics deal and then all the current salaries would be off the books in 3 years, just when all the rookies would need extensions, not to mention the 16-17 ish mil worth of expirings this season.

but i dont know why all of a sudden we have no interest in amare, it would be hard swallowing the trade not knowing how any of the returns are going to perform, at least stoudemire is a known quantity


----------



## Avalanche

Dissonance19 said:


> Yeah, you're right. But I don't know what to believe anymore. Probably get an update on it during sportscenter though. In like 17 mins.


if theres anything of interest can u put it in here for me? at work so cant catch SC. :cheers:


----------



## Mateo

That's my point, Avalanche, we get no known quantities. If the pick was for some "can't miss prospect" that would be different, but that's not the case. All of the players are going to be guys who could be good, but also could be bad. Heck, knowing our management we'll likely pick all of the wrong people. I mean, look at our history. And Hawes poor rebounding in college is a huge red flag IMO.


----------



## JuX

Mateo said:


> That's my point, Avalanche, we get no known quantities. If the pick was for some "can't miss prospect" that would be different, but that's not the case. All of the players are going to be guys who could be good, but also could be bad. Heck, knowing our management we'll likely pick all of the wrong people. I mean, look at our history. And Hawes poor rebounding in college is a huge red flag IMO.


Mateo got it covered. Good job. Except for KG and Craig Smith (out of all 2nd rounders McHale drafted over the years).


----------



## Ruff Draft

All draft picks are a chance thing. Randy Foye was not a bad pick.


----------



## Avalanche

drafting hasnt really been his major problem though.
marbury/allen, garnett, mccants, foye, smith, even bracey wright was a solid second rounder.

we all need to forget ebi existed lol.

i know there isnt a proven guy coming in, but has a team ever had an opportunity to draft 3 times in the top 11? they are pretty good odds regardless of who is doing the drafting and could mean the next star drafted to minnesota.


----------



## Avalanche

XMATTHEWX said:


> All draft picks are a chance thing. Randy Foye was not a bad pick.


OT, foye is gonna blow up this season with or without KG, he'll make the biggest improvement of all the rookies IMO.


----------



## Mateo

Sure it was. We traded Brandon Roy for him. But even if Foye isn't a bad pick, it's only because the draft wasn't that good. He's a mediocre player. What's to say that this wouldn't be the case this year too? Just for perspective, here's last year's 3, 7 and 11 picks:

3. Adam Morrison
7. Randy Foye
11. JJ Redick

Now just think if we had traded Garnett for that. Talk about being bad. I know people will say "but this is a really deep draft". They say that every year. Heck, they might be right this year, I have no idea. But maybe not. I don't think it's worth such a major risk.


----------



## Ruff Draft

It's hard for someone to even criticize a draft. You have no idea how those players will do, but they are added to your team for free. You can't complain that much.


----------



## ATLien

XMATTHEWX said:


> There has to be something in the works. Or else Atlanta would have Ridnour by now, and Amare wouldn't of had the conversation with JJ.


If the Amare rumor is dead, ATL still has potential trades with Memphis for Gasol.


----------



## Dissonance

Very latest on SC

Bucher said, there has been no discussion with Minn-ATL-PHX. It's been Minn-ATL and the Wolves has been "driving the boat" on trying to get something done. 

Hawks are locked in on it,and they have what the Wolves want because they are willing to give up the 3rd and 11th pick if they can get Amare.


Suns have said they would love to have KG all along, but would prefer it to be for Marion (obviously). Ford thinks if ATL-Minn come up with something concrete and take it to PHX, they would part with Amare.


----------



## ATLien

Kevin McHale and Billy Knight? Isn't that like Dumb and Dumber? After hearing that, I have little confidence this trade goes through.


----------



## Avalanche

Dissonance19 said:


> Very latest on SC
> 
> Bucher said, there has been no discussion with Minn-ATL-PHX. It's been Minn-ATL and the Wolves has been "driving the boat" on trying to get something done.
> 
> Hawks are locked in on it, and are willing to give up the 3rd and 11th pick if they can get Amare.
> 
> 
> Suns have said they would love to have KG. Ford thinks if ATL-Minn come up with something concrete and take it to PHX, they would part with Amare.


you would think the hawks wouldnt have to think very hard about this trade, and really what pheonix gives up is exactly the same whether it be going to minny directly or split between the hawks and wolves, odd to not have pheonix involved directly.


----------



## Ruff Draft

Amare & Joe talked to eachother. So somebody on some side knows whats going on. Oh the drama!


----------



## Mateo

Hmm. Why not try and bring Milwaukee into the fold? That way we could get a young prospect who's somewhat proven (Bogut), and their #6 pick, plus Phoenix's #24 pick? Milwaukee gets Marion, Phoenix gets KG. We draft Green or Brewer with #6, then Jared Dudley or Rudy Fernandez with #24. Lineup of:

Foye/Hudson
Davis/McCants/Dudley
Green/Dudley
Smith/Howard
Bogut/Blout

Ok, that's a bad team but a decent start.


----------



## Dissonance

Marion refuses to go anywhere.

And Milwaukee is pissed at PHX. Yi's people let PHX watch him workout while Bucks have been denied.


----------



## Dissonance

Avalanche said:


> you would think the hawks wouldnt have to think very hard about this trade, and really what pheonix gives up is exactly the same whether it be going to minny directly or split between the hawks and wolves, odd to not have pheonix involved directly.



Yeah, I would have to think there has been some dialogue, or it is close and they're mulling it over?


----------



## Avalanche

Dissonance19 said:


> Yeah, I would have to think there has been some dialogue, or it is close and they're mulling it over?


well i think itd have to be close, they would want to get things done quickly so we can get ATL to draft for us and not for their needs, its holding up all 3 teams from making any other deals.

pheonix would want to get into the top 10
ATL would want to trade for gasol, or possibly 11 for ridnour
Minny would want to start looking for support for garnett.

this has one more day to go through, and would be an exciting trade all round really, minny rebuilds from scratch with a wealth of young guys, pheonix gets the piece that could finally put them over the top, and ATL comes out of no where to be a playoff team, and an exciting one at that if they can land a PG.


----------



## Avalanche

> It is believed that Timberwolves owner Glen Taylor issued a mandate before he left for his honeymoon this week, which was to move Kevin Garnett.
> If the rumored three-team deal with the Suns and Hawks falls through, don't expect the Wolves to sit tight on KG. It's become clear that the Wolves are ready to lose the centerpiece of the franchise and start over, so it sounds very doubtful that KG will play another game for the team. The only problem is that his contract is so big that moving him is easier said than done.


..


----------



## Ruff Draft

After reading all the tidbits of news today. This 3-way seems like the only possible asnwer anymore. Maybe to Chicago for Luol + 9?


----------



## Avalanche

XMATTHEWX said:


> After reading all the tidbits of news today. This 3-way seems like the only possible asnwer anymore. Maybe to Chicago for Luol + 9?


chicago doesnt have the contracts to get it done without trading half their team.

i think he ends up in pheonix with either boston or atlanta as the third team.

(if hes traded)


----------



## ATLien

Chad Ford said on SportsCenter that Minnesota and Atlanta have signed off on it. The ball is in Phoenix's court.


----------



## Ruff Draft

They probably have to decide on the filler pieces, and ATL's next year pick.


----------



## bmac

Bucher just said the 3 way with ATL is "at this point, highly unlikely"


----------



## Ruff Draft

It's all on Phoenix now!


> Chad Ford just reported on SportCenter that Minny has brokered the deal with Atlanta saying what would you give up for Stoudamire or Marion. Atl is willing to give the 3 and 11 up for Amare and KG would go to PHX. Ford said Minny was working the deal this way to keep the PHX brass from burning bridges by actively shopping the player who ends up staying in PHX. ATL and Minny have agreed and it is left for PHX to decide if Amare is going to ATL.
> 
> When asked if Ford thought PHX would agree he said that in the end he believed PHX would agree to ship out Amare and that they would be better suited to challenge the Spurs in the Nash era.


----------



## Dissonance

^ Uh, that's basically what I broke down from what was said at the beginning of sportscenter.

Now Bucher is said later on SC, the deal is highly unlikely.


I don't know anymore.


----------



## Avalanche

**** this is frustrating, these guys come out and report that these deals are "about to go through" , "amost complete" , then within less than a day they are shot down with no chance of happening.


----------



## rainman

Thankfully ESPN arent the ones making the deal, the thing that makes me think it will happen is all 3 teams want to deal. Atlanta gets on the map immediately, the Suns get rid of a supposed disruptive force and get a superstar and the T-wolves get to rebuild with draft picks.


----------



## Mateo

Wolves don't get what we want. We don't get any young (somewhat proven) prospects.


----------



## Avalanche

rainman said:


> Thankfully ESPN arent the ones making the deal, the thing that makes me think it will happen is all 3 teams want to deal. Atlanta gets on the map immediately, the Suns get rid of a supposed disruptive force and get a superstar and the T-wolves get to rebuild with draft picks.


exactly, and the hawks have the contracts to get it done, as do pheonix... this makes sense from all 3 teams, one looking to compete immediately (suns) gets the best player right now in garnett, the team looking to get back into the playoffs and already have a bunch of young guys in place add the young, all nba center in amare and the team that really has no alternative but to rebuild from scratch does so in a much better position than most teams start with, 3 picks would be an ideal beggining to the rebuilding phase


----------



## Avalanche

Mateo said:


> Wolves don't get what we want. We don't get any young (somewhat proven) prospects.


by the looks of it though its not actually what we want, apparently they want the #3, #11 and capspace over amare, and i cant see any other proven guy being worth more than him
picks and cap space is all they are trying to get by the looks of it, childress might be a nice throw in


----------



## Mateo

Cap space's worthless though. We're too far over the cap. Once you sign the rookies to their contracts, I highly doubt we'd even be under the cap _at all_.


----------



## Avalanche

Mateo said:


> Cap space's worthless though. We're too far over the cap. Once you sign the rookies to their contracts, I highly doubt we'd even be under the cap _at all_.


we wouldnt be, but after this season 17 mil would come off the books (roughly), and our other contracts would be up in time for us to re-sign all 3 rookies without too much hassle.


----------



## Mateo

But that's getting ahead of yourself... Surely you don't think we should start thinking about how to pay these rookies until we're sure they're even worth paying in the first place, right? Right now I'd give McCants 3mil/year and Foye 5mil/year, that's it. Who knows about these other guys, hopefully they become worth more.


----------



## socco

Avalanche said:


> **** this is frustrating, these guys come out and report that these deals are "about to go through" , "amost complete" , then within less than a day they are shot down with no chance of happening.


This is why I'm happy I was on vacation for the past 5 days. Usually I want to stay in the loop, but I'm pretty sure I just would've got pissed off with all the crap flying around.


----------



## Avalanche

Mateo said:


> But that's getting ahead of yourself... Surely you don't think we should start thinking about how to pay these rookies until we're sure they're even worth paying in the first place, right? Right now I'd give McCants 3mil/year and Foye 5mil/year, that's it. Who knows about these other guys, hopefully they become worth more.


we have to get ahead of ourselves really because nothing immediate is going to be happening, we will be developing these younger guys and the vets will get their money to guide them along, then once the deals are up we have enough cap space to secure the team, if we dont we could get burned... if we traded him for picks and then couldnt re-sign them... ugh


----------



## Ruff Draft

Well if KG isn't trade we are screwed. No way is he resigning after all this.


----------



## Avalanche

XMATTHEWX said:


> Well if KG isn't trade we are screwed. No way is he resigning after all this.


and when you look at it, this is the one off-season we may have actually been able to pair KG with a star... pierce, kobe, jermaine, randolph... all these guys are on the block but we spent it trying to move Garnett.


----------



## rainman

I think if you're going to be any good you have to blow it up at some point, unfortunately they dont have the 1st or 2nd pick, that would be an ideal starting point. You have a chance to build a young talented team and watch them grow, and unfortunately lose a lot of games. Add 3 talented rookies and then a top 4 pick next year and i think that adds some interest, just my take.


----------



## JuX

Another roadblock again?



> The Minnesota Timberwolves' attempts to get a great deal for Kevin Garnett hit a major roadblock on Wednesday afternoon, sources told ESPN.com.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2919016


----------



## bmac

XMATTHEWX said:


> Well if KG isn't trade we are screwed. No way is he resigning after all this.


This is why i think he might get traded for whatever is out there, even if its not what they initially demanded. As i've said before, they've got very little leverage over potential trading partners.

Glen Taylor is apparently determined to get something done since watching him walk for nothing at the end of the year would be immeasurably worse than receiving less than full value for him now.


----------



## Avalanche

bmac said:


> This is why i think he might get traded for whatever is out there, even if its not what they initially demanded. As i've said before, they've got very little leverage over potential trading partners.
> 
> Glen Taylor is apparently determined to get something done since watching him walk for nothing at the end of the year would be immeasurably worse than receiving less than full value for him now.


even though it would appear they dont have much leverage garnetts value is holding, look at the proposed deals out there, obviously they havnt gone through but usually speculation is at least close.
jefferson/#5 , Amare, #3 and #11, hell even some bulls offers are offering a bit of value.
garnett is warrenting a great return still, and if they are intent on trading him they need to do it while these offers are out there, before his value dips.


----------



## Ruff Draft

Either Deng & pick + Filler or Jefferson & Pick + Filler or the #3/#11 3-way are all I can see happening now. Cya tomorrow guys!


----------



## bmac

Oh definitely, they should be able to get something decent in return. I just rate Garnett, as u probably do too, as a top 5 player in the league and so most proposals, while not terrible or anything, really don't seem to be fair value. But i guess that has always been the case when trading superstars.

I just have a feeling that if nothing better presents itself they might cave and accept something like Marion, Thomas, maybe Barbosa, and picks. Certainly not a bad haul, but not quite an Amare Stoudemire kind of deal either.


----------



## Avalanche

would be interesting to see garnetts response if at the end of the day the only real offer was the boston one (jefferson/5) , whether if he had no other alternative to go to the celts or stay in minny


----------



## Avalanche

bmac said:


> Oh definitely, they should be able to get something decent in return. I just rate Garnett, as u probably do too, as a top 5 player in the league and so most proposals, while not terrible or anything, really don't seem to be fair value. But i guess that has always been the case when trading superstars.
> 
> I just have a feeling that if nothing better presents itself they might cave and accept something like Marion, Thomas, maybe Barbosa, and picks. Certainly not a bad haul, but not quite an Amare Stoudemire kind of deal either.


would leave a very bad taste if after the jefferson, amare, ATL deals were discussed to end up with marion... the only way that has a chance is if hes swung for a high pick and cap space


----------



## bmac

I guess what Minnesota's management have to decide is to accept something similar to what i just posted or do they risk having Garnett bolt at season's end.

You'd think that after all this time they'd manage to get something reasonable done. But then again Kevin McHale is the one steering the ship so who knows.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

Lakers trade: Odom, Bynum, Kwame #19
Lakers obtain: KG, Blount

Wolves trade: KG, Blount
Wolves obtain: Kwame, Bynum, Brezec, #8

Bobcats trade: Brezec, #8
Bobcats obtain: Odom, #19

What do Wolves fans think of something like that? The T-Wolves save a ton of money because the 'Cats capspace means they can absorb Odom's contract so the Pups come nowhere near what they are sending out. And they get rid of Blount's contract. Bynum and the #8 (along with #7) gives you a lot of young talent on your team to rebuild with.


----------



## Mateo

We're screwed. They're going to accept some ridiculous deal tomorrow night. I'd be highly surprised if we get anything more than one top 10 pick *OR* (not and) a player of Barbosa's caliber. That's it.


----------



## Avalanche

Mateo said:


> We're screwed. They're going to accept some ridiculous deal tomorrow night. I'd be highly surprised if we get anything more than one top 10 pick *OR* (not and) a player of Barbosa's caliber. That's it.


its not going to be a spare of the moment trade though to some random team because Garnett can just say no as he did to boston, pheonix would already know what the wolves want in return.
they wont trade him for the sake of it, if he says he will sign an extension with wherever he is traded his value doesnt die between now and mid-season really


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Lakers trade: Odom, Bynum, Kwame #19
> Lakers obtain: KG, Blount
> 
> Wolves trade: KG, Blount
> Wolves obtain: Kwame, Bynum, Brezec, #8
> 
> Bobcats trade: Brezec, #8
> Bobcats obtain: Odom, #19
> 
> What do Wolves fans think of something like that? The T-Wolves save a ton of money because the 'Cats capspace means they can absorb Odom's contract so the Pups come nowhere near what they are sending out. And they get rid of Blount's contract. Bynum and the #8 (along with #7) gives you a lot of young talent on your team to rebuild with.


that seems reasonable..


----------



## Avalanche

lakers fans appear to be much higher on bynum then other teams management and fans though... also compare that to the boston deal
Jefferson > bynum
#5 > #8

and really outside of kobe and garnett what would LA have left? itd be the same situation as boston leaving just pierce and scrubs behind


----------



## bmac

Avalanche said:


> its not going to be a spare of the moment trade though to some random team because Garnett can just say no as he did to boston, pheonix would already know what the wolves want in return.
> they wont trade him for the sake of it, if he says he will sign an extension with wherever he is traded his value doesnt die between now and mid-season really


Well that would be the logical thing to do, wait it out until the best possible deal presents itself. But for whatever reason they just seem determined to move him right now.


----------



## Dissonance

Horrible deal.


----------



## bmac

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Lakers trade: Odom, Bynum, Kwame #19
> Lakers obtain: KG, Blount
> 
> Wolves trade: KG, Blount
> Wolves obtain: Kwame, Bynum, Brezec, #8
> 
> Bobcats trade: Brezec, #8
> Bobcats obtain: Odom, #19
> 
> What do Wolves fans think of something like that? The T-Wolves save a ton of money because the 'Cats capspace means they can absorb Odom's contract so the Pups come nowhere near what they are sending out. And they get rid of Blount's contract. Bynum and the #8 (along with #7) gives you a lot of young talent on your team to rebuild with.


I don't think Charlotte would be too interested in Odom and his contract since they already need to sign Gerald Wallace to a new deal this offseason.


----------



## Avalanche

bmac said:


> I don't think Charlotte would be too interested in Odom and his contract since they already need to sign Gerald Wallace to a new deal this offseason.


yeah that too...


----------



## Dissonance

Too many ****ing conflicting reports

:banghead:


----------



## Avalanche

Dissonance19 said:


> Too many ****ing conflicting reports
> 
> :banghead:


the worst part is, a deal is proposed, then as soon as one team says no. all other parties have to cover their ***es by saying they wouldnt deal player x anyway, so we get one rumor come out, then 1 or 2 later saying the teams were never even involved in the talks (which is obviously bs).
the suns now trying to convince everyone marion or stoudemire arent being offered... just covering up but unfortunately thats news worthy and complicates things further.


----------



## Dissonance

Avalanche said:


> the worst part is, a deal is proposed, then as soon as one team says no. all other parties have to cover their ***es by saying they wouldnt deal player x anyway, so we get one rumor come out, then 1 or 2 later saying the teams were never even involved in the talks (which is obviously bs).
> the suns now trying to convince everyone marion or stoudemire arent being offered... just covering up but unfortunately thats news worthy and complicates things further.



That was on a radio station. Don't know if it's true or if anyone really heard. But I'm still not convinced they would have traded Amare. Who knows, they still may. So, it just been Ford who said he thinks they would. Bucher said they hadn't had much discussion with them about that deal. Marion was on the table in Boston deal, and that was obvious.


----------



## Avalanche

Dissonance19 said:


> That was on a radio station. Don't know if it's true or if anyone really heard. But I'm still not convinced they would have traded Amare. Who knows, they still may. So, it just been Ford who said he thinks they would. Bucher said they hadn't had much discussion with them about that deal. Marion was on the table in Boston deal, and that was obvious.


im not convinced they would either but hes obviously being discussed, and for them to say marion isnt up for trade is obviously just covering their tracks.
well 24 hours we should (hopefully) know, mchale better be on the phone non stop until then


----------



## Dissonance

Avalanche said:


> im not convinced they would either but hes obviously being discussed, and for them to say marion isnt up for trade is obviously just covering their tracks.
> well 24 hours we should (hopefully) know, mchale better be on the phone non stop until then


True.

Well, then I don't think that guy on radio knows what he is talking about or has the right sources. I don't think they would say that, when it's been admitted they went to Marion about the deal/extension with Boston and he said no. Just sounds stupid.


----------



## ATLien

A radio talk show host got his info wrong?! Color me shocked.


----------



## Dissonance

lol


Hey, shouldn't you be sporting the new logo at least? Get an avy of that secondary logo on asap.


----------



## Avalanche

new unis, new logo, think it would be a perfect time to add a new franchise guy like amare no?


you feel like ignoring all this crap until something goes down, but unfortunately work is dull and i have nothing better to do than follow up on every rumor that comes out.. media ****s me.


----------



## Dissonance

I probably should've ignored it hrs ago. 


McHale has less than 24 hrs. Something dramatic is gonna have to happen. KG's contract wasnt so big, it probably would've gotten done by now.


----------



## Avalanche

Dissonance19 said:


> I probably should've ignored it hrs ago.
> 
> 
> McHale has less than 24 hrs. Something dramatic is gonna have to happen. KG's contract wasnt so big, it probably would've gotten done by now.


definately, the size of the contract is one of the biggest hurdles in a trade for him, you can only imagine some of the deals the wolves would get if garnett was allowed to just cut his salary to be traded.


----------



## hollywood476

ESPN says that a trade could possibly go down like this and its actually being talked with all three teams



*Phoenix*

Kevin Garnett

*Atlanta*

Amare Stoudamire

*Minnesota*

#3 and #11 draft picks


----------



## Ruff Draft

I'll be online all day when I am at work, but I better not be disappointed!


----------



## the main event

hollywood476 said:


> ESPN says that a trade could possibly go down like this and its actually being talked with all three teams
> 
> 
> 
> *Phoenix*
> 
> Kevin Garnett
> 
> *Atlanta*
> 
> Amare Stoudamire
> 
> *Minnesota*
> 
> #3 and #11 draft picks


what the hell?
is this old news or something?
how can it be vetoed out in the open and than it's talked aout again the next day?
unreasonable...
the truth is KG most likely will be dealt after the draft, if at all.
it'll take a miracle for me to come back home from my night shift and see that a trade actually went down.


----------



## JuX

I don't know what to say.


----------



## sheefo13

I don't see a trade happening unless it is for something horrible.


----------



## bruno34115

Wow what BS.


----------



## JuX

Have anyone seen trades that was almost certain and all of a sudden it's down in the rocks and then went up and down just like roller coasters and vice versa like this?


----------



## Dissonance

Surprisingly, according to an espn radio update just now - which could be wrong, it said, "sources say, they're still talking about a swap, just Suns won't part with Amare."


----------



## sheefo13

ESPN is also saying that a trade today is extremely unlikely, but possible...


BTW I just bought a Foye Jersey. I have a McCants in white, Foye in Blue, and whoever our rookie is this year will be getting a jersey in black.


----------



## JuX

sheefo13 said:


> ESPN is also saying that a trade today is extremely unlikely, but possible...
> 
> 
> BTW I just bought a Foye Jersey. I have a McCants in white, Foye in Blue, and whoever our rookie is this year will be getting a jersey in black.


Even those who is not your first pick?


----------



## sheefo13

We will see... I didn't like McCants, I loved Granger, but he grew on me so we will see... If it is a Hawes #10 I won't buy it... Too much like wally hahah


----------



## Mateo

I want a Craig Smith jersey.

I predict nothing happens tonight. I predict nothing happens period. This is Kevin McHale. Mike James for Juwan Howard is a blockbuster trade for him. He can't pull off anything bigger.


----------



## Avalanche

doesnt look like anything is going to happen today, which sucks really because now if we trade for picks thye would have been made addressing other teams needs, not ours.


----------



## wolves4life

Mateo said:


> Mike James for Juwan Howard is a blockbuster trade for him. He can't pull off anything bigger.


lmfao, thats the best thing i have heard all ****ing day lol.


----------



## Avalanche

now after the days and days of rumors, the day we could make the blockbuster comes and everything stops


----------



## Ruff Draft

Word on ESPN is that Charlotte is trying to get in on the party. Emeka Okafor?


----------



## Dissonance

More like the Wolves desperately trying anything they can. I doubt it'd be Emeka.


----------



## JuX

Oh, not Primoz Brezec!

[/sarcasm]


----------



## Avalanche

Min: KG out, Meka #8 in
Phx: Amare out, KG in
Cha: Meka #8 out, Amare in

obviously with filler... thats the deal espn thinks is in talks.. which of course will end up being BS like the rest of them


----------



## Mateo

You know, I think Emeka might actually be _too old_ for us. Not that he's old, but I don't see us competing in the next 5 years.


----------



## Dissonance

Banks or Kurt Thomas would end up somewhere, in that deal.


----------



## bmac

"According to sources, the Wolves are asking the Bobcats to give up the No. 8 pick along with an undisclosed player. In the proposed deal, Garnett would go to Phoenix, and the Suns would send Amare Stoudemire to Charlotte. The Bobcats would also be required to take Suns guard Marcus Banks."

If Charlotte is trading the 8th pick, absorbing a crapload of salary, AND having to take on Marcus Banks then i highly doubt they'd be giving up Okafor as well.


----------



## Avalanche

bmac said:


> "According to sources, the Wolves are asking the Bobcats to give up the No. 8 pick along with an undisclosed player. In the proposed deal, Garnett would go to Phoenix, and the Suns would send Amare Stoudemire to Charlotte. The Bobcats would also be required to take Suns guard Marcus Banks."
> 
> If Charlotte is trading the 8th pick, absorbing a crapload of salary, AND having to take on Marcus Banks then i highly doubt they'd be giving up Okafor as well.


they would be getting amare though, i cant imagine any other part of the team the wolves would want.

ammo? LOL


----------



## Mateo

I wouldn't mind getting Gerald Wallace.


----------



## Avalanche

Dissonance19 said:


> Banks or Kurt Thomas would end up somewhere, in that deal.


yeah really KT needs to go in any garnett deal just to clear the cap room.


----------



## Avalanche

Mateo said:


> I wouldn't mind getting Gerald Wallace.


but meka's too old??


----------



## Mateo

I was half-joking.


----------



## bmac

Avalanche said:


> they would be getting amare though, i cant imagine any other part of the team the wolves would want.
> 
> ammo? LOL


I just don't see why Charlotte bothers if they have to give up Okafor AND the #8.


----------



## Avalanche

bmac said:


> I just don't see why Charlotte bothers if they have to give up Okafor AND the #8.


uh... its amare?

nah i do see your point, im not sure whether they would or not.
its all made up by espn anyway so dont put any faith in it i was just passing it on


----------



## Mateo

Draft's a crapshoot. Charlotte should definitely take that deal.


----------



## bmac

I don't think it matters either way, no way Phoenix trades Amare in my opinion.


----------



## Avalanche

bmac said:


> I don't think it matters either way, no way Phoenix trades Amare in my opinion.


its weird that although people keep saying that hes now been involved in 3 different trade rumors for KG.
you would think if there was definately no chance he was tradable it would have stopped after the first one.


----------



## bmac

Dissonance19 said:


> More like the Wolves desperately trying anything they can. I doubt it'd be Emeka.


Exactly.


----------



## Avalanche

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/46775/20070628/katz_sitting_on_kg_rumor/



> Andrew Perna of RealGM is reporting that ESPN's Andy Katz just received a phone call from an NBA executive, regarding a blockbuster deal. Katz repeatedly said the words "I won't say anything until later." The name Kevin Garnett was mentioned several times.
> 
> We're hoping to figure out the details before it's announced.


ill keep an eye on that one


----------



## bmac

Avalanche said:


> its weird that although people keep saying that hes now been involved in 3 different trade rumors for KG.
> you would think if there was definately no chance he was tradable it would have stopped after the first one.


Well everyone is tradable, just look at Shaq. I just don't think they'll get an offer good enough to warrant trading him.

And Minnesota and Atlanta admitted to not even involving Phoenix in any of the trade talks. It was merely wishful thinking that they would deal Amare.


----------



## Mateo

eh, I hate trade rumors where nothing is stated.


----------



## Avalanche

Mateo said:


> eh, I hate trade rumors where nothing is stated.


true but the fact he wasnt willing to release the details as opposed to just making **** up like they have been could mean its more serious than the other rumors... not long before we find out, bout an hour to see if a trade was made involving picks.


----------



## bmac

I just wanna see KG get traded someplace where he has a legitimate chance to win something.

After putting up with the Wolves horrible (mis)management through all the bad decisions over the years, i think he deserves it.


----------



## Mateo

What about us? Don't we deserve to be absolved of the bad management too?


----------



## Avalanche

bmac said:


> I just wanna see KG get traded someplace where he has a legitimate chance to win something.
> 
> After putting up with the Wolves horrible (mis)management through all the bad decisions over the years, i think he deserves it.


yeah but that same management could screw up trading him and he'll end up coming back to a team thats only added juwan and #7...
unless something big is going on behind the scenes right now


----------



## bmac

Avalanche said:


> yeah but that same management could screw up trading him and he'll end up coming back to a team thats only added juwan and #7...
> unless something big is going on behind the scenes right now


Certainly wouldn't surprise me.



Mateo said:


> What about us? Don't we deserve to be absolved of the bad management too?


I don't think anyone deserves Kevin McHale...


----------



## Avalanche

im guessing that info andy katz thinks he has would be depending on whos on the board for a certain pick, so the whole draft is of interest really.

could be atlantas picks
could be bostons pick
could be charlottes pick
could even be chicagos i guess, if they draft strangely ie. a stacked position it could mean something


----------



## Mateo

Katz was just on ESPN and didn't say anything about a KG rumor at all. I thought it was probably nonsense.


----------



## Avalanche

the celtics might get ray allen with #5, Wally and delonte

surely if garnett isnt gonna be moved we can put a competitive offer in with that?


----------



## bmac

Jim Gray just claimed the Warriors have "tip-toed" into the Garnett sweepstakes.


----------



## Avalanche

bmac said:


> Jim Gray just claimed the Warriors have "tip-toed" into the Garnett sweepstakes.


mm was just about to say the same thing... not sure what the offer is but baron/garnett would be awesome.


----------



## bmac

Something revolving around Biedrins, Monta Ellis and their pick maybe? Patrick O'Bryant too? I guess Adonal Foyle would probably have to be included to make the salaries work.


----------



## Avalanche

bmac said:


> Something revolving around Biedrins, Monta Ellis and their pick maybe? Patrick O'Bryant too? I guess Adonal Foyle would probably have to be included to make the salaries work.


yeah we'd need some sort of pick... foyles contract is terrible though, but yeh needed for contract reasons


----------



## bmac

Works under the cap if Jasikevicius is involved too.

KG for Ellis, Biedrins, O'Bryant, Foyle (expires after next season), Jasikevicius and pick 18.

What would Wolves fans think of that?


----------



## bmac

I reckon that'd be a pretty good deal for the Wolves. Ellis and Biedrins are both only 21 and already able to contribute in a big way.


----------



## Avalanche

no real star player tho to be honest, ellis and biedrins while good (and young) arent all star caliber players IMO


----------



## bmac

No not yet, but both are still younger than a lot of the guys picked today and already have a few seasons experience. I think Ellis definitely has all-star potential though and Biedrins is already a pretty dominant defensive player.


----------



## bmac

Wow, just reported that Golden State traded Jason Richardson to Charlotte for Brandon Wright.

Wright could be added to any potential Garnett trade.


----------



## Mateo

AFter this draft I don't think I want a trade. I don't really see much special about the players in this draft aside from the obvious top 2.


----------



## Dissonance

Apparently, someone attended the draft. Probably nothing. Thought I'd share.

link



> Straight out of Ric Bucher's mouth.
> 
> My friend called to him and asked about the KG trade situation. That's exactly what Bucher said. Nothing more. Nothing less. Seemed 100% confident that KG would be a Sun.





> No no no. He didn't call him on the phone. Rich Bucher reports from the draft on a balcony type thing. We stood right below Ric Bucher and asked him what was going on to KG. That's what he said. I have no reason to make this stuff up especially because I want KG to stay in Minnesota.


----------



## Avalanche

but now the suns and wolves are going to have trouble getting a third team because the draft has already been.

GS may be the dark horse here now, getting wright to add to a ellis/biedriens trade might be worth a look for the wolves.

also, just somehting to think about.. the kings were high on brewer and we know mchale wanted hawes.

Ricky/Brewer for Hawes/Artest?


----------



## Dissonance

Obviously, the Wolves aren't gonna get the type of deal you'd expect now that it's over. Or a deal that would've been nearly as good. They might have to settle for something. It's gonna be hard to repair the relationship though. 



I think if they did a deal like that last one, it would've happened during the draft. I don't see any rookies getting moved. Except maybe Yi.


----------



## sheefo13

Avalanche said:


> Ricky/Brewer for Hawes/Artest?


No. I think Ricky for Artest is a reach... But throwing in the picks is bad....


----------



## Ruff Draft

Boston is even more of a chance now with Ray Allen. Allen/Pierce/KG...


----------



## Ruff Draft

KG to Boston is much more possible if he cancels his trade kicker. Something like Al + Green + Theo + Picks.


----------



## sheefo13

I think right now if the Warriors can't get KG, noone will. I think that Brandan Wright trade was totally for a KG deal. They also recieved a $10 million dollar trade exception, which is ridiculous. At this point, I think Monta Ellis and Wright would be in the trade. Ellis was a guy a couple years ago that the wolves really liked where McCants was picked. Wright and O'Bryant could also be involved... O'bryant is from here. It just seems logical now that the Warriors are going to be a main player in the KG runnings. With Pietrus gone more than likely, I don't see why they would want to trade Wright for Richardson... They are building for the playoffs not the future... So I don't see where Wright fits there.


----------



## Ruff Draft

Al Jefferson please...


----------



## Dissonance

XMATTHEWX said:


> KG to Boston is much more possible if he cancels his trade kicker. Something like Al + Green + Theo + Picks.



Can't be cancelled. If he doesnt get moved by July 1. The 6 M can't be cut in half (3 M this season), and will count on the cap this yr. Or so I've heard.


----------



## Avalanche

Dissonance19 said:


> Can't be cancelled. If he doesnt get moved by July 1. The 6 M can't be cut in half (3 M this season), and will count on the cap this yr. Or so I've heard.


i thought Garnett could waive the kicker?

anyway with a 10 mil trade exception golden state looks to be about to make an offer, if they havnt already put one together


----------



## bmac

If they're able package the trade exception with other players then they'd have to become favourites i reckon.


----------



## Avalanche

bmac said:


> If they're able package the trade exception with other players then they'd have to become favourites i reckon.


it could turn out to be a brilliant move really, the fact they have 10mil worth of working room as opposed to other teams having to match his contract is big, and they also have brandon wright and monta ellis.. i can see them working on this over the weekend


----------



## Avalanche

OT: 5000th Post!!
:cheers:


----------



## Dissonance

bmac said:


> If they're able package the trade exception with other players then they'd have to become favourites i reckon.



According to this, Warriors can't use it.

link



> Though the Warriors received a $10 million trade exception in the move, it cannot be combined with other salaries to match Garnett's, so they now have to construct a deal involving separate high-priced transactions with the Wolves, or involve a third team.


----------



## Ruff Draft

BOS/PHX/MIN could be revisted couldn't it? Marion could play PF out East with Pierce & Allen. That's a fearsome squad.


----------



## Avalanche

Dissonance19 said:


> According to this, Warriors can't use it.
> 
> link


i heard that too, but wright had already been drafted and was traded with it.

IF they can use it in a package then they have a great shot at KG, if not then things get too complicated really


----------



## Ruff Draft

I love Monta and everythihg, but he is the last thing I would want. Jefferson or bust!


----------



## JuX

Stop obsessing about Jefferson, LOL. You can when the trade is actually made.


----------



## Avalanche

lol yeah i like jefferson and all but without the pick coming too im not that hyped up about it


----------



## Ruff Draft

I can't help it! If KG goes we will need a PF/C, and Jefferson fits the mold entirely. His 16/11/1b average is enough to grow with.


----------



## Avalanche

XMATTHEWX said:


> I can't help it! If KG goes we will need a PF/C, and Jefferson fits the mold entirely. His 16/11/1b average is enough to grow with.


i agree that hes good but without the pick i dunno if its enough


----------



## Ruff Draft

Well who else would you prefer without a pick? Boston has Gerald Green & Theo's expiring to swing our way also. Boston is our perfect partner.


----------



## Avalanche

XMATTHEWX said:


> Well who else would you prefer without a pick? Boston has Gerald Green & Theo's expiring to swing our way also. Boston is our perfect partner.


i dunno, less likely he gets moved now the draft has passed.

Chicago has Deng/Gordon/Noc/Tyrus/Hinrich... just depending if they could find salary match.

Golden state has ellis/Wright, foyle would make up contracts and in a seperate trade could take back some contracts with the exeption.

Pheonix there still is a remote chance of amare though (although not likely)

Dallas has JHo, but yeah Jefferson would be a better fit.


----------



## Ruff Draft

Josh Howard would be awesome, and possibley Harris too? 

---

Los Angeles Times - 


> With Minnesota seeking prospects, the Warriors are now offering Brandan Wright, Monta Ellis and Patrick O'Bryant in exchange for Kevin Garnett.
> 
> Minnesota is asking for Andris Biedrins. Golden State is offering Al Harrington instead and may also insist that Garnett waive his $6.5-million trade kicker, so it's not done yet.


I still want Jeffers... OK I'll stop.


----------



## Avalanche

wright/ellis/obryant isnt a bad trio to be getting back, would we be able to move harrington for cap space? possibly to boston for theo or something?

Howard would be ok but it leaves our front court empty.


----------



## Ruff Draft

Yeah. Going with Chicago we may be able to get a big man back. However with Dallas they don't have many to be shopping. What do we do with our guards if we get Ellis though?

Foye/Ellis
Ellis/McCants
Ricky/Brewer
Wright/Howard
Biedrins/O'Bryant

It'd take some work to get down but it's a good offer. It's still no Jefferson & Green though...


----------



## Avalanche

XMATTHEWX said:


> Yeah. Going with Chicago we may be able to get a big man back. However with Dallas they don't have many to be shopping. What do we do with our guards if we get Ellis though?
> 
> Foye/Ellis
> Ellis/McCants
> Ricky/Brewer
> Wright/Howard
> Biedrins/O'Bryant
> 
> It'd take some work to get down but it's a good offer. It's still no Jefferson & Green though...


i dont think they would offer all 4 guys, itd gut the team too much, remember they traded Jrich... they need something to surround Baron and KG.


----------



## bruno34115

Avalanche said:


> i dont think they would offer all 4 guys, itd gut the team too much, remember they traded Jrich... they need something to surround Baron and KG.


They would have 2 legit allstars in Baron and KG. 2 fringe allstar/above average players in SJax and Al Harrington. Add in two very solid role players in Matt Barnes and Pietrus and you have a pretty good squad.


----------



## Ruff Draft

bruno34115 said:


> They would have 2 legit allstars in Baron and KG. 2 fringe allstar/above average players in SJax and Al Harrington. Add in two very solid role players in Matt Barnes and Pietrus and you have a pretty good squad.


It doesn't leave them as thin as people think. Barnes & Pietrus would likely want to stay with KG coming to town. They can still take a shot at some free agents with salary exceptions.


----------



## Avalanche

a trade of Jefferson/Green/Theo/future pick leaves boston with a trio of Allen/Pierce/Garnett... in the east, man thatd be insane.

Golden state would still be a competitive team, and would be cool to see baron and KG


----------



## bruno34115

I would still probably prefer a combo of Jefferson and Green but is there a way to make it work financially?


----------



## Avalanche

bruno34115 said:


> I would still probably prefer a combo of Jefferson and Green but is there a way to make it work financially?


actually no i just checked, theyd need to trade 5-6 players just to make salaries work... even if they managed to pull it off there would be 8 guys under contract including Garnett

bostons out


----------



## Ruff Draft

Everyone already knows what package I would prefer! If KG cuts off his trade kicker it saves like 6M, and a package of THeo/Jefferson/Green/Telfair could get things started.


----------



## Avalanche

XMATTHEWX said:


> Everyone already knows what package I would prefer! If KG cuts off his trade kicker it saves like 6M, and a package of THeo/Jefferson/Green/Telfair could get things started.


scalabrine and perkins need to be added just to make it work, maybe take off perkins if garnett waives the kicker but boston would have like 6 spots to fill


----------



## Ruff Draft

Any team he goes to would prefer he takes off the kicker anyways.


----------



## Avalanche

XMATTHEWX said:


> Any team he goes to would prefer he takes off the kicker anyways.


yeah the kicker isnt going to be an issue because he'll have to approve the team he goes to anyway, but boston just has too many issues making up salary now


----------



## Ruff Draft

I read from someone that knows how to crunch those numbers that Theo, Jefferson, Telfair, Green, and Scalabrine would work.


----------



## sheefo13

GSW have a 10 mill trade exception... So a trade with them would be amazing.


----------



## Ruff Draft

They can't trade the exception with players.


----------



## Premier

Avalanche said:


> yeah the kicker isnt going to be an issue because he'll have to approve the team he goes to anyway, but boston just has too many issues making up salary now


Stop spreading false information. 

Actually, if Garnett waives his trade kicker [22M], the Celtics would only need to trade 17.5M for him. Ratliff's 11.667M, Telfair's 2.562M, Jefferson's 2.480M, and Green's 1.440M is enough. Garnett may waive his trade kicker because if the Celtics do this trade, they would be trading for a top five player to go along with two top fifteen players. Playing with Ray Allen and Paul Pierce is rather attractive to even KG.


----------



## Dissonance

I heard he can't waive it. But he could spread it out in half over the next 2 yrs. But it had to be before July 1 or 6 extra M counts for the this yr's cap.


----------



## socco

Dissonance19 said:



> I heard he can't waive it. But he could spread it out in half over the next 2 yrs. But it had to be before July 1 or 6 extra M counts for the this yr's cap.


A player can waive part or all of his trade kicker, but only enough to make the trade work financially.


----------



## Dissonance

That's not what I've been hearing for the last month by various places. 22M + 6 M, if not done by July 1, or it would've been split anytime before as mentioned. Suns couldn't work it out financially. I think if he could have waived it, Suns might have found a way to get the trade done.


----------



## JuX

Well, anything new?


----------



## A_12_92

Premier said:


> Stop spreading false information.
> 
> Actually, if Garnett waives his trade kicker [22M], the Celtics would only need to trade 17.5M for him. Ratliff's 11.667M, Telfair's 2.562M, Jefferson's 2.480M, and Green's 1.440M is enough. Garnett may waive his trade kicker because if the Celtics do this trade, they would be trading for a top five player to go along with two top fifteen players. Playing with Ray Allen and Paul Pierce is rather attractive to even KG.


well, garnett can do that, but he wont, he said that he doesnt want to play in boston, but maybe now with ray allen he changes his mind, well anyway now i think he's staying here for a while


----------



## Avalanche

XMATTHEWX said:


> They can't trade the exception with players.


no but 'officially' they can make 2 seperate deals, use the exeption to take on 2 crappy contracts from the wolves.
so if the deal was made for KG, they could use the exeption and take on jaric and .. maybe hudson, give them some depth


----------



## abwowang

I think he didn't want to play in boston because wally was there... but now wally is gone... 

so maybe he'd like that. I say Boston abandons the future and focus on the now. Ditch Green and Al jefferson and get KG over there. The big ticket, PDouble, and Jesus shuttlesworth can win the ring.


----------



## Avalanche

abwowang said:


> I think he didn't want to play in boston because wally was there... but now wally is gone...
> 
> so maybe he'd like that. I say Boston abandons the future and focus on the now. Ditch Green and Al jefferson and get KG over there. The big ticket, PDouble, and Jesus shuttlesworth can win the ring.


they would dominate the east no doubt, and would clearly be the best trio in the league for a long long time, depth may be an issue against the west winner in a best of 7 but i agree it would be worth a shot.
doubt the celts pull off 2 big moves like that in one off-season though.

i stil believe its GS or (more likely) no where now.


----------



## E.H. Munro

Avalanche said:


> they would dominate the east no doubt, and would clearly be the best trio in the league for a long long time, depth may be an issue against the west winner in a best of 7 but i agree it would be worth a shot.


Given the passing of Garnett, Pierce, and Allen, they'd make a lot of opposing defenses cry before all was said and done.


----------



## Avalanche

ehmunro said:


> Given the passing of Garnett, Pierce, and Allen, they'd make a lot of opposing defenses cry before all was said and done.


pierce and garnett compliment each other almost perfectly, and with all the attention those 2 were getting ray would still get 20 a game from 3's alone, its a scary offense no doubt.


----------



## Avalanche

well looks like a deal with GS was close on draft day including CHA


> According sources close to Tim Kawakami of the Mercury News, the Warriors, Timberwolves and Bobcats had a tentative deal (or deals) in place–some sources lean hard on the tentative part–at some point during the early part of the first round that would’ve:
> 
> -Sent Kevin Garnett and Troy Hudson to the Warriors;
> 
> -Sent Jason Richardson to Charlotte;
> 
> -Sent a whole bunch of stuff to Minnesota, including Al Harrington (probably), Monta Ellis (probably), future picks, and the rights to Al Thornton (selected with Charlotte’s No. 8 overall pick);


http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_a...cation_killed_kg_to_gsw_trade_on_draft_night/


and now, i think we may have an official 'no' to trading KG, time to move into next season.


> The Timberwolves kept star Kevin Garnett apprised of trade inquiries before the recent NBA draft, but Garnett expressed a preference to remain in Minnesota.
> 
> "His preference was that we not trade him," Wolves owner Glen Taylor said.
> 
> Speaking publicly for the first time since the draft, Taylor said Monday, a day after returning from a three-week honeymoon in China, that he never sought to trade Garnett, 31, but for the first time decided to listen more seriously to what teams had to offer.
> 
> "In the past, teams had asked me, and I just said, 'No, we're not interested,' " Taylor said. "But this time, I was going to be more involved and said we probably should just see if something makes sense for us.
> 
> "I talked to K.G. about it; I said, 'You're going to hear a lot of (rumors) stuff, but I'll call you if something really happens.' I just asked him (about a trade), and he'd say, 'No, I haven't changed my mind.'


http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_a...ylor_garnett_wants_to_stay_with_timberwolves/


----------



## JuX

^ All barks but no bites.

Knew it would be coming, but don't count it out because we're still in the middle of offseason and you know, one day, things'll change.


----------



## bmac

At this point i think they keep him and just see how they go. If they're out of playoff contention by the trade deadline i don't really see the point in keeping him. It's not like the offers are gonna be any better this time next year if he's still there and another year older.


----------



## Avalanche

there is still a slight chance that a GS deal goes through before the end of the off-season, but outside of that remote possibility i dont think theres anything else going on.
but i think he stays now, see how much foye develops and how much brewer can contribute... i really hope these guys are back in playoff contention by mid-season, for the team and garnetts sake.


----------



## bmac

I just can't see them making the playoffs with their current roster. Foye should improve and Brewer has potential, but the West is just too loaded. And as good as Garnett is, he's never really been the kind of superstar who can single handedly will his team to victory - something he'll need to do this season given his mediocre supporting cast.


----------



## Avalanche

bmac said:


> I just can't see them making the playoffs with their current roster. Foye should improve and Brewer has potential, but the West is just too loaded. And as good as Garnett is, he's never really been the kind of superstar who can single handedly will his team to victory - something he'll need to do this season given his mediocre supporting cast.


whether we make the ployoffs will be up to foye more than anything else, if he can step up to be a genuine second option like josh howard has, like tony parker has etc then i think we'll be competing for the 7th, 8th seed and i see that as pretty likely personally.


----------



## sheefo13

Avalanche said:


> whether we make the ployoffs will be up to foye more than anything else, if he can step up to be a genuine second option like josh howard has, like tony parker has etc then i think we'll be competing for the 7th, 8th seed and i see that as pretty likely personally.


I don't think you can put all the pressure on Foye. I think with him being the full time starter, he can average about 15 ppg and 5 apg at most. Maybe a point more. I think we need depth. I think it is the entire supporting cast that we need to worry about. Our three best scoring threats after KG is Davis, Foye, and Blount.... Which should not be. That is not playoff material.


----------



## Avalanche

sheefo13 said:


> I don't think you can put all the pressure on Foye. I think with him being the full time starter, he can average about 15 ppg and 5 apg at most. Maybe a point more. I think we need depth. I think it is the entire supporting cast that we need to worry about. Our three best scoring threats after KG is Davis, Foye, and Blount.... Which should not be. That is not playoff material.


we do need some depth, a back up PG, a SF and a back up C aswell, but trying to get all those things and also trying to pick up a scorer wont happen with this management.

im not putting pressure on foye expecting him to do it by himself, but our best chance to greatly improve next season is for foye to have a deron williams type breakout, which with his skill level i dont think is completely beyond him (well maybe not quite williams' level but u know what i mean)


----------



## bmac

If Foye can play like Chauncey Billups (whom he was compared to coming out of college) then i think there's a chance they make it. I have my doubts he can make that kind of leap though since it took the real Billups about 6 years before he himself played like the current Chauncey.

But even if they do make it, they'll only be a 7th or 8th seed and get bounced in the first round yet again. That would also mean they'd only get a mid first round pick and thus likely miss out on anyone that could make them significantly better.

I'm sure KG doesn't share my pessimistic outlook, but i just can't see how he's not gonna end up disappointed no matter how this plays out.


----------



## socco

bmac said:


> But even if they do make it, they'll only be a 7th or 8th seed and get bounced in the first round yet again. That would also mean they'd only get a mid first round pick and thus likely miss out on anyone that could make them significantly better.


If it's not a top 10 pick we don't even keep it, it goes to the Clippers. I fully expect the Wolves to be out of playoff contention with about a month left in the season and then tank to keep the pick like the past 2 seasons.


----------



## sheefo13

Foye will never be the distributor that Williams is... He can def become a better scorer. I like the Billups comparison. But I can agree that with Foye improving, that will help this team out the most out of any other player.


----------



## Mateo

sheefo13 said:


> I don't think you can put all the pressure on Foye. I think with him being the full time starter, he can average about 15 ppg and 5 apg at most. Maybe a point more. I think we need depth. I think it is the entire supporting cast that we need to worry about. Our three best scoring threats after KG is Davis, Foye, and Blount.... Which should not be. That is not playoff material.


Why not? Foye went to 4 years of college. He was supposed to be instantly ready. But in his second year we still can't expect him to contribute? He's 24 now; by 24 Wade was an MVP candidate. I'm not saying Foye should be that good, but he needs to step up and be the clear second option. If not he was a complete waste of a pick. I'm tired of low expectations.


----------



## sheefo13

Mateo said:


> Why not? Foye went to 4 years of college. He was supposed to be instantly ready. But in his second year we still can't expect him to contribute? He's 24 now; by 24 Wade was an MVP candidate. I'm not saying Foye should be that good, but he needs to step up and be the clear second option. If not he was a complete waste of a pick. I'm tired of low expectations.


Wade was not a candidate until 3 or 4 seasons out of college. Even though he played 4 years does not mean he should be ready. Bosh played 1 season... Battier played 4... Who would you rather have on your team? I think after an entire season of playing the starting point guard when it matters will help him. He played the 4 in college.... He rarely played the 1. THey ran a 4 guard system when he was there. This pg position is totally new to him, you can not expect him to be amazing at a position that he basically has never played... I think after this season is when you will be able to see the Foye we all expected... Not quite this season.


----------



## bmac

socco said:


> If it's not a top 10 pick we don't even keep it, it goes to the Clippers. I fully expect the Wolves to be out of playoff contention with about a month left in the season and then tank to keep the pick like the past 2 seasons.


Ahh yes, the Marko Jaric trade. Another winner for McHale...


----------



## Avalanche

i think we're all pretty sure KG is staying anyway but the suns are now officially out of the question after trading KT, contracts cant add up anymore for any realistic deal.


----------



## Jabroni

Couldn't we use some of our exceptions to make a move for KG?


----------



## Avalanche

Jabroni said:


> Couldn't we use some of our exceptions to make a move for KG?


the TE cant be packaged with another player to make a deal, which means one deal would need to be made for garnett, and the exeption used in a seperate deal to take more players back from minny.
basically it would take amare and diaw on contracts alone, without using the TE, so phoenix is out, as is boston... GS is the only remote possibility but Garnett seems set to be a wolf again, and im glad to see it


----------



## Avalanche

I wont link directly to another forum, but...

apparently KG to Boston talks are back on, Since aquiring Ray Allen it looks like the Celts want to try and get Garnett for a Jefferson/Green Package.

probably no more serious than anything else but just thought id update you guys, talks arent dead.


----------



## bmac

http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/7073708

This guy reckons a KG for Jefferson, Rondo and Ratliff deal is close, although we've all heard this about a hundred times already this offseason.

Needless to say, a core of Jefferson, Foye, Brewer and Rondo is a nice foundation to build on.


----------



## Avalanche

bmac said:


> http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/7073708
> 
> This guy reckons a KG for Jefferson, Rondo and Ratliff deal is close, although we've all heard this about a hundred times already this offseason.
> 
> Needless to say, a core of Jefferson, Foye, Brewer and Rondo is a nice foundation to build on.


just posted on the FA forum aswell but basically everything from that link is taken from realgm boards, the number of sources, even the quote... but the people reporting it are apparently reliable in the past.

i still think he stays a wolf but it shows that talks havnt completely stopped.


----------



## bmac

Pretty average reporting if his sources are from a message board.

Either way, outside of a Golden State deal where u get Monta Ellis, Brandon Wright and also dump a bad contract using their trade exception, this looks like the best deal you're going to get.

What do u think Avalanche? I know it must suck losing Garnett after everything he's given to the franchise, but this would leave u with a lot of nice young talent.


----------



## Avalanche

bmac said:


> Pretty average reporting if his sources are from a message board.
> 
> Either way, outside of a Golden State deal where u get Monta Ellis, Brandon Wright and also dump a bad contract using their trade exception, this looks like the best deal you're going to get.
> 
> What do u think Avalanche? I know it must suck losing Garnett after everything he's given to the franchise, but this would leave u with a lot of nice young talent.


its hard for me to say, i became a fan of the team because i was a fan of the player... now its been so long i dont know.

of course seeing him win a ring in minnesota would be perfect, but honestly thats looking less likely.

IF he was going to leave anyway.... which is a big IF, then yes i would be ok with the deal... Garnett gets a fantastic chance to win a ring with 2 other guys who i really admire in the nba, while the wolves get some talent to build with.

if he's not going to leave/doesnt want to, then the team owes him the loyalty that he has shown it for years and do their best to build around him while they can


----------



## Avalanche

oh and personally i think jefferson/rondo is a much better deal than ellis/wright, especially considering we have foye as our stud guard to build with ( i see star potential in him ) , we need a true big which is what Al is.


----------



## Avalanche

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2954127


----------



## bmac

Yeah i know how u feel. Living outside of the US there's no real allegiance to the actual city (not for me anyway), just to the players.

Boston obviously needs a PG if this goes through, but they instantly become legit contenders.


----------



## Bubbles

Avalanche said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2954127


Going by the bottom of that report, they could keep Rondo. Could work.


----------



## Ruff Draft

I had a horrible night, but this was something great to coem home to. Come to Minny Al!


----------



## Avalanche

Quite Frankly said:


> Going by the bottom of that report, they could keep Rondo. Could work.


i never thought rondo would be in the deal, and i dont think it was ever the case that reporter just threw him in there by the looks of it.

i still dont want KG to go... but i guess if he has to then theres no better place


----------



## Bubbles

Avalanche said:


> i never thought rondo would be in the deal, and i dont think it was ever the case that reporter just threw him in there by the looks of it.
> 
> i still dont want KG to go... but i guess if he has to then theres no better place


Look at it this way.

Boston: Rondo/Allen/Pierce/KG/Perkins

Minny: Davis, Brewer, Foye, Al, Gerald Green?, Bash?. Theo and Davis expire after this year, now imagine their cap next year.


----------



## Avalanche

Quite Frankly said:


> Look at it this way.
> 
> Boston: Rondo/Allen/Pierce/KG/Perkins
> 
> Minny: Davis, Brewer, Foye, Al, Gerald Green?, Bash?. Theo and Davis expire after this year, now imagine their cap next year.


nope, hudson, blount, jaric etc contracts will keep this team without big money for a while, even with garnetts contract completely off the books they cant make a big signing.


----------



## Avalanche

draftexpress reckons its done...

for whatever thats worth lol


----------



## the main event

i like it.

good luck TO US ALL.


----------



## sheefo13

Yeah we are easily already the worst team in our division which wont help us at all... Rebuilding is a good idea. I think trading a guy like Davis for a future first rounder to a team with cap space would be good... Even though he comes off the books in a year.


----------



## whiterhino

Hey guys looks like we have a deal:clap: I think this is a very good deal for both our teams. We (the Celtics) get a chance to finally for the first time since the 80's be a legit contender. You guys get one of the best young studs in the NBA in Al Jefferson and another nice young guy in Gerald Green to add to your already nice young core of Foye, McCants, Smith and Brewer. It's really hard to lose Al but knowing a chance at banner 17 comes with it makes it easier to swallow. Nice deal for everyone I think.


----------



## Ruff Draft

> One involved source said the final package will have the Celts sending Al Jefferson, Ryan Gomes, Gerald Green, Sebastian Telfair, Theo Ratliff and a No. 1 pick to Minnesota to acquire Garnett.


http://www.bostonherald.com/blogs/celtics/


----------



## bmac

http://www.boston.com/sports/basketball/celtics/extras/celtics_blog/

This clown reckons Al Jefferson isn't part of the deal.


----------



## sheefo13

bmac said:


> http://www.boston.com/sports/basketball/celtics/extras/celtics_blog/
> 
> This clown reckons Al Jefferson isn't part of the deal.


I can see Ryan Gomes and Gerald Green not being a part of the deal, but Jefferson will have to be part of the deal... If in the last post is true, where we get gome, jefferson, green, rat, and a 1 pick, we are getting a great deal... It should be interesting.


----------



## Mateo

Is Gomes involved or not?


----------



## sheefo13

Mateo said:


> Is Gomes involved or not?


Some say he is, some say he isnt... he is making 770k with a year remaining, chances are he will be gone anyways after this season... Plus we have Brewer. I don't see him getting a ton of time, but there is always the possibility. He would probably be the difference between 1st rounders.


----------



## Avalanche

well its the cover story on nba.com ... some sites are even saying its done, and we'll know by this afternoon.

doesnt feel right....


----------



## abwowang

yeah i think it's about done. 

i guess that's that.


----------



## Ruff Draft

sheefo13 said:


> Some say he is, some say he isnt... he is making 770k with a year remaining, chances are he will be gone anyways after this season... Plus we have Brewer. I don't see him getting a ton of time, but there is always the possibility. He would probably be the difference between 1st rounders.


Gomes or picks. I'm fine with either one.


----------



## Avalanche

XMATTHEWX said:


> Gomes or picks. I'm fine with either one.


i think a pick would work out better, gomes can help the celts off the bench next season and we can use the pick to fill a hole in the line up when we know which direction the team is heading.


----------



## sheefo13

I must say... I am ridiculously upset... I drove by his house today... I won't be surprised if I cry... I teared up when we lost in the WCF to the Lakers.


----------



## sheefo13

They removed the garnett wallpaper from the wolves website... also look at this link


----------



## Avalanche

sheefo13 said:


> I must say... I am ridiculously upset... I drove by his house today... I won't be surprised if I cry... I teared up when we lost in the WCF to the Lakers.


never gonna get to see my favourite player play live for my favourite team.... ahh


seeing the 'official' on nba.com is gonna sting


----------



## whiterhino

man I hope u guys didn't get Gomes too, he's a solid guy and he makes the difference for us from a week bench to a decimated one.


----------



## abwowang

it looks like minny got gomes as well..

"If you were to poll NBA executives whether they would prefer the 24-year-old Stoudemire or the 22-year-old Jefferson, the overwhelming majority would go for Stoudemire, a two-time All-Star and potential MVP who is the superior athlete. Yet the word around the league was that Minnesota VP Kevin McHale rejected the possibility of trading for Stoudemire and preferred instead to acquire the less-renowned Jefferson, who provides low-post scoring while serving as a low-maintenance player in the locker room."

Proves how ridiculous mchale is.


----------



## sheefo13

abwowang said:


> it looks like minny got gomes as well..
> 
> "If you were to poll NBA executives whether they would prefer the 24-year-old Stoudemire or the 22-year-old Jefferson, the overwhelming majority would go for Stoudemire, a two-time All-Star and potential MVP who is the superior athlete. Yet the word around the league was that Minnesota VP Kevin McHale rejected the possibility of trading for Stoudemire and preferred instead to acquire the less-renowned Jefferson, who provides low-post scoring while serving as a low-maintenance player in the locker room."
> 
> Proves how ridiculous mchale is.


Something still tells me though that he is the player that he is because of Nash... Not entirely, but mostly.


----------



## Mateo

We have to get behind Jefferson now. He is our franchise for the foreseeable future.

I sort of wish this had happened last year, we would have stunk so bad we would have had a chance at Oden or Durant. Now we have a chance at OJ Mayo. While a stud player, I worry that he might be a more talented Isiah Rider.


----------

